# The L Man's Quest for Size!



## The L Man (Sep 13, 2010)

Ok decided to make a journal. Tried a few months ago but went off track, so really looking to improve lol. Anyway my aim is to quite simply bulk and add size onto my skinny frame. I'm 21 and weigh about 10.5 stone (weight fluctuates). I find it hard to gain any kind of weight!

Routine I will be the following three day split:

*PULL*

Deadlift

Dumbbell Rows

Chins

Barbell Curl

*PUSH*

Flat barbell

Overhead Press

Incline Press

Skull crushers or close grip bench

Dips

*LEGS*

Squats

Leg curls

Calve Raises (leg press machine)

Abs

Monday/Wednesday/Friday but may not always be able to follow those exact days. Is that a bad thing?

*4 sets* each with *6-8 rep*s. Apart from Calves and Abs obviously.

*EDIT: I am now following the Starting Strength routine and trying to stuff my face with food.*

Reluctantly, here is a pic of me (don't laugh). Not the best angle to judge but as you can see...physique of a prepubescent boy imo. Look at the pathetic arms 



Thanks...

- The L Man


----------



## The L Man (Sep 13, 2010)

Goal physique is something like this:



(no ****)


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

It was my "work for it" pic that did it wasn't it?! 

Good luck fella x


----------



## The L Man (Sep 13, 2010)

RXQueenie said:


> It was my "work for it" pic that did it wasn't it?!
> 
> Good luck fella x


Thanks Queenie x


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Strange lookin macros , low protein high carbs and high fat!!


----------



## The L Man (Sep 13, 2010)

Fatstuff said:


> Strange lookin macros , low protein high carbs and high fat!!


Thought so :\ open to ideas lol.


----------



## cub (Jul 14, 2011)

Good luck mate! You've got a really good base to work from.


----------



## Gorgeous_George (Apr 22, 2012)

subbed, how tall are you? 2.5 - 3k cals seems really low m8


----------



## The L Man (Sep 13, 2010)

Gorgeous_George said:


> subbed, how tall are you? 2.5 - 3k cals seems really low m8


Like 6"1'ish. Is it really? I struggle to eat so not look forward to it lol..how many would you say I need?


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

I'd go for 300 protein, 350 carbs, 50g fat presuming ur trying to add size


----------



## Gorgeous_George (Apr 22, 2012)

The L Man said:


> Like 6"1'ish. Is it really? I struggle to eat so not look forward to it lol..how many would you say I need?


well i have around 4000cals but were all diffrent m8 i would defo think atleast 3500 ro bulk tho


----------



## Gorgeous_George (Apr 22, 2012)

Fatstuff said:


> I'd go for 300 protein, 350 carbs, 50g fat presuming ur trying to add size


he needs to focus on his cals more


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Gorgeous_George said:


> he needs to focus on his cals more


Fact?


----------



## Gorgeous_George (Apr 22, 2012)

Fatstuff said:


> Fact?


This is fact.


----------



## Natty.Solider (May 4, 2012)

Bump those cals up mate, get around 4k good clean! Youll start to grow mate, you cant not. Goal physique is good, thats my sort of goal aswell.


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

Subbed, 200g protein minimum I'd go for mate


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

Leeds89 said:


> Subbed, 200g protein minimum I'd go for mate


Good number! I only managed 150 today  x


----------



## Dux (Nov 29, 2011)

Aaaaand, she's back.


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

Dux said:


> Aaaaand, she's back.


Who??


----------



## Fat (Jan 2, 2010)

Subbed for the aesthetics.


----------



## The L Man (Sep 13, 2010)

Thanks all. So the general agreement here is to just eat more! Will post what I eat in here so feel free to rinse me. Ffs wish diet wasn't the most important part!


----------



## Dux (Nov 29, 2011)

RXQueenie said:


> Who??


You! Thought you'd gone?


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

RXQueenie said:


> Good number! I only managed 150 today  x


I find it hard aswell! x


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

Dux said:


> You! Thought you'd gone?


Gone to another thread yes...


----------



## The L Man (Sep 13, 2010)

Fat said:


> Subbed for the aesthetics.


We will all get there.


----------



## Dux (Nov 29, 2011)

RXQueenie said:


> Gone to another thread yes...


Ah, I see.


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

Here is the routine AK-26 sent me that I've seen the most gains in strength and size on. If you hit a plateau with chest switch to 5x5 for a couple week, and slow negatives on your 8-12 rep sets when you switch back, saw some great growth with that

Monday - Chest & Biceps

Flat Bench Press - 4x8-12

Incline Dumbell Press - 4x8-12

Flat Dumbell Flyes - 3x8-12

Cable Flyes - 3x8-12

Barbell Biceps Curls - 3x8-12

Hammer Curls - 3x8-12

Preacher Curls - 2x8-12

21's 2x21

Tuesday - Back & Triceps

Wide Grip Pull Ups - 4xFailure

Bent Over Barbell Rows - 4x8-12

Deadlift - 4x8-10

Lat Pull Down Close Grip - 3x8-12

Close Grip Bench Press - 4x8-12

Skull Crushers - 4x8-12

Tricep Dips - 4xFailure

Tricep Pull Downs V Bar - 3x8-12

Thursday - Shoulders, Traps & Abs

Dumbell Shoulder Press - 4x8-12

Rear Delt Flyes - 4x8-12

Side Delt Raises - 4x8-12

Barbell Shrugs - 4x8-12

Upright Barbell Rows - 4x8-12

Hanging Leg Raises - 4xFailure

Half Swiss Ball Crunches - 4x20

Side Dips With 20kg Plate/Dumbell - 4x20

Friday - Legs

Squats - 5x10-12

Seated Leg Curls - 5x8-10

Calf Raises - 5x14-16

Sunday - Cardio

5mile Run 5% incline/10mile Bike

Swim 25m 10-12 lengths


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

Subbed

L man how old are you?


----------



## Gorgeous_George (Apr 22, 2012)

Breda said:


> Subbed
> 
> L man how old are you?


hes 21


----------



## Chris86 (Oct 17, 2011)

good luck mate once u get your diet sorted im sure u will start to see good gains buddy


----------



## The L Man (Sep 13, 2010)

Leeds89 said:


> Here is the routine AK-26 sent me that I've seen the most gains in strength and size on. If you hit a plateau with chest switch to 5x5 for a couple week, and slow negatives on your 8-12 rep sets when you switch back, saw some great growth with that
> 
> Monday - Chest & Biceps
> 
> ...


Thanks mate. I like the look of that routine but think I'd skip cardio as I don't need it imo. You recommend switching the routine up often?


----------



## RadMan23 (Dec 22, 2010)

Mate if your struggling to eat as much then bang some shakes into you. Easy way to increase protein and also chuck in some oats to increase calories. Even 2 or 3 a day will set you on the right track until you can increase your appetite and start eating more whole foods.


----------



## DoIEvenLift (Feb 10, 2011)

yeah agree on shakes mate, what supps do you use/how often? i feel like im always eating and always feel full and sometimes just cant physically eat more lol and make my self sick

but shakes are very handy, i have 25g whey at 7.30am, 25g whey and 50g oats at 9.30am,25g whey and 50g oats at lunch 1-2pm, and then 50g whey and 100g oats through out the evening after training and my evening meal so about 8.30pm onwards. cheaper than food too


----------



## The L Man (Sep 13, 2010)

I have a mass gainer at the moment that I'm trying to drink asap. It just makes me feel sick - I try and get at least two of them in. Can't wait to finish it lol.

Going to invest in some standard whey, oats, peanut butter etc and make my own shakes. 

*
An update for today: *

Obviously no training as I'm starting fresh next week. Messed up this morning by waking up too late and had to rush out of the house without breakfast, but as soon as I got into town I had a small full English breakfast (whoops), followed by a bowl of oats and an apple. Had a plate of pasta with steak mixed in with it for lunch, and just finished a shake. Next up is a chicken breast - but stupidly, I left the rice at home so will have to have another bowl of oats as a carb source.

What's everyone's thoughts on caffeine? I drink anywhere between 2-3 cups of tea a day as well as the odd coffee or espresso.


----------



## Gorgeous_George (Apr 22, 2012)

A pint of whole milk is about 300 calories and easy to drink if you have a pint with your meals you can a lot of cals and it's not filling like solid food. And yea high calorie shakes never taste nice lol I just gulp it down ASAP


----------



## AK-26 (May 29, 2011)

The L Man said:


> Thanks mate. I like the look of that routine but think I'd skip cardio as I don't need it imo. You recommend switching the routine up often?


Glad ya like it 

Good luck Lman, i'm subbed :thumb:



Gorgeous_George said:


> A pint of whole milk is about 300 calories and easy to drink if you have a pint with your meals you can a lot of cals and it's not filling like solid food. And yea high calorie shakes never taste nice lol I just gulp it down ASAP


I don't know what kind of mass shakes you drink mate, but the ones I make taste nice.


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

+



+










=










:rolleye:


----------



## The L Man (Sep 13, 2010)

Gorgeous_George said:


> A pint of whole milk is about 300 calories and easy to drink if you have a pint with your meals you can a lot of cals and it's not filling like solid food. And yea high calorie shakes never taste nice lol I just gulp it down ASAP


I've tried drinking pints on full fat milk, but again my stomach just cramps up about 45mins after. Lactose intolerant maybe??



AK-26 said:


> Glad ya like it
> 
> Good luck Lman, i'm subbed :thumb:
> 
> I don't know what kind of mass shakes you drink mate, but the ones I make taste nice.


Nah it's not the home made ones that are bad. I currently have one of those mass gainer products and it's not great!



Fatstuff said:


> +
> 
> View attachment 87281
> 
> ...


Hahaha! Mmmm chocolate milk! Never had pork scratchings (srs). I reckon if I lived of a diet like that I'd still gain no weight.


----------



## The L Man (Sep 13, 2010)

Not really thought about AAS yet as a lot of people say I'm too young/skinny. But what's a short Dbol only course like? Keep getting offered it by a reliable source in real life....


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

The L Man said:


> Not really thought about *ASS* yet as a lot of people say I'm too young/skinny. But what's a short Dbol only course like?


Say again? :lol:

Bodybuilding Warehouse Mass Gainer, vanilla, GORGEOUS taste. Mix a scoop of powdered oats into each shake with full fat milk, 3 a day really helps. Possibly lactose intolerant mate, doc can test you I think.

And jump on the gear you fairy, I did at 9 stone


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

dont think eating ass will help mate lol


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Leeds89 said:


> Say again? :lol:
> 
> Bodybuilding Warehouse Mass Gainer, vanilla, GORGEOUS taste. Mix a scoop of powdered oats into each shake with full fat milk, 3 a day really helps. Possibly lactose intolerant mate, doc can test you I think.
> 
> And jump on the gear you fairy, I did at 9 stone


and now hes 9 stone 4 whoop whoop !!


----------



## The L Man (Sep 13, 2010)

Leeds89 said:


> Say again? :lol:
> 
> Bodybuilding Warehouse Mass Gainer, vanilla, GORGEOUS taste. Mix a scoop of powdered oats into each shake with full fat milk, 3 a day really helps. Possibly lactose intolerant mate, doc can test you I think.
> 
> And jump on the gear you fairy, I did at 9 stone


Lmao oops edited.

I get paid tomorrow so going to stock up on protein, supps and food. 

Haha not going to deny my anxiety. I'm worried it will stunt any natural growth :\ But tempted to run like a 6 week dbol only course. Especially as I have a holiday in August and like a bit of size. Not expecting miracles ofc.


----------



## Gorgeous_George (Apr 22, 2012)

TBH m8 & im no expert by ANY means but if cant get yourself to eat enough then i wouldnt start a cycle. imo

your stomach shouldnt be cramping after milk, it could b your mildly lactose intolerant its very common


----------



## The L Man (Sep 13, 2010)

Gorgeous_George said:


> TBH m8 & im no expert by ANY means but if cant get yourself to eat enough then i wouldnt start a cycle. imo
> 
> your stomach shouldnt be cramping after milk, it could b your mildly lactose intolerant its very common


Going to the doctors soon. My stomach cramps up if I eat certain food, and always happens with full fat milk.


----------



## Gorgeous_George (Apr 22, 2012)

Fatstuff said:


> and now hes 9 stone 4 whoop whoop !!


HAHA


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

Fatstuff said:


> and now hes 9 stone 4 whoop whoop !!


Lil bit more than that you cvnt :lol:



The L Man said:


> Lmao oops edited.
> 
> I get paid tomorrow so going to stock up on protein, supps and food.
> 
> Haha not going to deny my anxiety. I'm worried it will stunt any natural growth :\ But tempted to run like a 6 week dbol only course. Especially as I have a holiday in August and like a bit of size. Not expecting miracles ofc.


If you want good, non water bloated size by August test prop is best bet, although I don't expect you to want to pin EoD for your first cycle lol! Dbol would be a good starter all the same, stop worrying and obsessing over what could go wrong, it won't help you in the slightest.

We're here to get you some size


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

Gorgeous_George said:


> HAHA


Oi fat lads hush down!


----------



## The L Man (Sep 13, 2010)

Leeds89 said:


> Lil bit more than that you cvnt :lol:
> 
> If you want good, non water bloated size by August test prop is best bet, although I don't expect you to want to pin EoD for your first cycle lol! Dbol would be a good starter all the same, stop worrying and obsessing over what could go wrong, it won't help you in the slightest.
> 
> We're here to get you some size


Appreciate the help!

Have you ever ran dbol only mate?


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

The L Man said:


> Appreciate the help!
> 
> Have you ever ran dbol only mate?


No mate, ran dbol though along side a cycle, kills my appetite so I steer clear now.

I just went straight to having a needle in my ass, and I don't mean Fatstuff or Georges micropenis either


----------



## The L Man (Sep 13, 2010)

Leeds89 said:


> No mate, ran dbol though along side a cycle, kills my appetite so I steer clear now.
> 
> I just went straight to having a needle in my ass, and I don't mean Fatstuff or Georges micropenis either


Lmao 

Is that a side effect common to all? My appetite is pretty **** as it is!


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

The L Man said:


> Lmao
> 
> Is that a side effect common to all? My appetite is pretty **** as it is!


I've heard others mention it on here mate but plenty run it fine with no sides. If I drop the dose to 40mg/day I'm fine, but might aswell put my money into something more worthwile


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

Also for appetite, more frequent, smaller meals help, as does variety, I look forward to eating now, and since the meals are small I rarely feel very full from them, making the next meal go down just as easy


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Leeds89 said:


> Here is the routine AK-26 sent me that I've seen the most gains in strength and size on. If you hit a plateau with chest switch to 5x5 for a couple week, and slow negatives on your 8-12 rep sets when you switch back, saw some great growth with that
> 
> Monday - Chest & Biceps
> 
> ...


id swap tues and friday round bud


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

subd Lman :thumb:


----------



## The L Man (Sep 13, 2010)

Researching dbol gets loads of mixed opinions. Some say its a waste of time unless you stack it with something like Test. Others say they had great gains and some say "stay clear you're too young!".

It's weird because I swear my issue with eating isn't to do with how full I am. It's almost physiological. Find it hard to chew/swallow the food without necking water with it. Over the years I've built such an obsession with trying to eat more it's messed with my head haha! Fvck the people who always comment on how skinny I am - they're the ones who made me insecure in the first place!

Haters gonna hate.


----------



## The L Man (Sep 13, 2010)

JANIKvonD said:


> id swap tues and friday round bud


Why's that mate? Also do you think that routine is better than the 3 day one in my first post?


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

The L Man said:


> Why's that mate? Also do you think that routine is better than the 3 day one in my first post?


just to split bi's on monday up with back tuesday abit. they both look alright mate..i prefer 3 day split myself. up the protein, drop the fat in ur original diet also, 250-300 protein


----------



## AK-26 (May 29, 2011)

Lman, you say you have a problem eating.

have you ever tried ravenous by anabolic designs?

i used to have this issue when i first started training, i wasn't eating enough and struggled with appetite.

i took 2 caps before breakfast/lunch/dinner and i had no issues eating those meals and the snacks in between.

after about a week or two of taking them you wont actually need them as your stomach will have gotten used to the amount you're eating.

just saying :thumb:


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

The L Man said:


> Researching dbol gets loads of mixed opinions. Some say its a waste of time unless you stack it with something like Test. Others say they had great gains and some say "stay clear you're too young!".
> 
> It's weird because I swear my issue with eating isn't to do with how full I am. It's almost physiological. Find it hard to chew/swallow the food without necking water with it. Over the years I've built such an obsession with trying to eat more it's messed with my head haha! Fvck the people who always comment on how skinny I am - they're the ones who made me insecure in the first place!
> 
> Haters gonna hate.


Don't be obsessed with eating, just get a routine going that you can follow and that works. If you become "obsessed" with it it'll fvck with your head or you'll lose interest. And stick to food that you really enjoy eating. EVERYONE used to comment on how skinny I was aswell haha, great isn't it, don't get it anymore at least 

Oh, and you're not too young for gear imo. Everyone will say you are but fvck them, do you want to get to 30, decide you're old enough, and look back on the past 10 years thinking about how great they would have been if you an amazing physique? Be careful, do cycles properly and do a good PCT and you're fine.


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

AK-26 said:


> Lman, you say you have a problem eating.
> 
> have you ever tried ravenous by anabolic designs?
> 
> ...


Does this work mate? I'm gonna get some I think, I don't really need it atm but when I do my next bulk


----------



## Dux (Nov 29, 2011)

Just have 2 1000 calorie shakes a day, that'll get you hitting your daily target


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

SSN Mass Addiction  s'all I'm saying 

Carry on... Lol x


----------



## The L Man (Sep 13, 2010)

AK-26 said:


> Lman, you say you have a problem eating.
> 
> have you ever tried ravenous by anabolic designs?
> 
> ...


Thanks mate! Will check them out.


----------



## AK-26 (May 29, 2011)

Leeds89 said:


> Does this work mate? I'm gonna get some I think, I don't really need it atm but when I do my next bulk


It does actually work mate, I was struggling to send down 3 small meal and now I have no issues with 6.

Only side is the farts though...... Yeah you're gonna be farting a bit


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

AK-26 said:


> It does actually work mate, I was struggling to send down 3 small meal and now I have no issues with 6.
> 
> Only side is the farts though...... Yeah you're gonna be farting a bit


No bloody change there mate, next years housemates are gonna love me


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

Oh something else you may not have considered mate.... if you eat the same thing, you can eat about 30% LESS than if you eat a variety of things in the same meal.

For example, I couldn't eat anymore chicken or chips now, but I'm gonna eat a 230g pot of fruit, 500g natural yoghurt and 70g mass gainer 70g oats shake 

Little tip I only recently discovered


----------



## Natty.Solider (May 4, 2012)

whos is that goal physique? guy looks mental. exactly how I want to look. anymore pictures?


----------



## The L Man (Sep 13, 2010)

Natty.Solider said:


> whos is that goal physique? guy looks mental. exactly how I want to look. anymore pictures?


He is from the bodybuilding.com forums. Google Pawel Maslag and he has a Facebook page etc. Mad physique and he's only 19 :\


----------



## RadMan23 (Dec 22, 2010)

The L Man said:


> Lmao oops edited.
> 
> I get paid tomorrow so going to stock up on protein, supps and food.
> 
> Haha not going to deny my anxiety. I'm worried it will stunt any natural growth :\ But tempted to run like a 6 week dbol only course. Especially as I have a holiday in August and like a bit of size. Not expecting miracles ofc.


Why you worried about about your natural growth if you aint growing at all? Fcuk a dbol only cycle and get some test in you. Then when you see results happening it will motivate you to work harder in the gym an also eat well.


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

RadMan23 said:


> Why you worried about about your natural growth if you aint growing at all? Fcuk a dbol only cycle and get some test in you. Then when you see results happening it will motivate you to work harder in the gym an also eat well.


This


----------



## pooky (Jun 20, 2012)

JANIKvonD said:


> id swap tues and friday round bud


i wud never dream of doing legs mid week janik! only ever friday or weekend.

not with my work anyway! couldnt be doing with jelly leg at work the next day whilst climbing around roofs and what not.


----------



## pooky (Jun 20, 2012)

AK-26 said:


> Lman, you say you have a problem eating.
> 
> have you ever tried ravenous by anabolic designs?
> 
> ...


whats this stuff and where do u get it from? sounds interesting. may take a look.

any sides?


----------



## DoIEvenLift (Feb 10, 2011)

what mass gainer do u have mate? have you thought about making your own, oats and whey? i have 2 scoops of each in the evenings, 50g whey, 100g oats, with 400ml fat milk, about 60g protein, 85g carbs, 800-850calories


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

pooky said:


> i wud never dream of doing legs mid week janik! only ever friday or weekend.
> 
> not with my work anyway! couldnt be doing with jelly leg at work the next day whilst climbing around roofs and what not.


Just back from doing mine mate...******'d LOL but I sit on my thumb most the day  tbh there fvcked for a whole week afterwards anyway


----------



## pooky (Jun 20, 2012)

just read all of this thread and some interesting info being thrown about. ill subscribe


----------



## pooky (Jun 20, 2012)

JANIKvonD said:


> Just back from doing mine mate...******'d LOL but I sit on my thumb most the day


sometime i wish i had a sit down job cuz i cud train legs loads more. get some boomer legs.

unfortunatly iam always on my feet and when i train legs i walk like ive **** myself for the next 2 days


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

pooky said:


> sometime i wish i had a sit down job cuz i cud train legs loads more. get some boomer legs.
> 
> unfortunatly iam always on my feet and when i train legs i walk like ive **** myself for the next 2 days


Fvck I wish I had a job on my feet all day! No more cardio  swap?


----------



## pooky (Jun 20, 2012)

JANIKvonD said:


> Fvck I wish I had a job on my feet all day! No more cardio  swap?


what!! i wud have to do cardio if i had a sit down job??! nah ive changed my mind :laugh:

cardio is not my scene


----------



## AK-26 (May 29, 2011)

pooky said:


> whats this stuff and where do u get it from? sounds interesting. may take a look.
> 
> any sides?


It's an appetite booster mate and you can get it from most supplement shops.

I got mine from monster supplements like a year ago.

To be honest mate I didn't actually have any sides apart from farting more than usual.

Very good product if you require an appetite booster for whatever reason.


----------



## DoIEvenLift (Feb 10, 2011)

AK-26 said:


> It's an appetite booster mate and you can get it from most supplement shops.
> 
> Very good product if you require an appetite booster for whatever reason.


what other reason would there be other than needing a boost in appetite? :lol:


----------



## AK-26 (May 29, 2011)

alex18 said:


> what other reason would there be other than needing a boost in appetite? :lol:


smartass, i meant be it low appetite from reasons like depression, stress or just a sh*t appetite in general :lol:


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

I find test boosts my appetite, you needle dodging pussies might find out one day :rolleye:


----------



## The L Man (Sep 13, 2010)

Leeds89 said:


> I find test boosts my appetite, you needle dodging pussies might find out one day :rolleye:


Must say I wasn't expecting such gear persuasion. Everywhere else discourages younger people!

Do you think most people online who have great physiques (zyzz style) are on gear despite claiming natty?


----------



## RadMan23 (Dec 22, 2010)

"Life is either a daring adventure or nothing."

Helen Keller

"Twenty years from now you will be more disappointed by the things that you didn't do than by the ones you did do."

Mark Twain


----------



## Natty.Solider (May 4, 2012)

The L Man said:


> Must say I wasn't expecting such gear persuasion. Everywhere else discourages younger people!
> 
> Do you think most people online who have great physiques (zyzz style) are on gear despite claiming natty?


Yes. Ive put in that hard work natty, and had the clean diet. I still cant get anywhere near these natty fitness people like our boy pawel maslag... or naso, or the harrison twins. Maybe they have great genetics, but ive personally never seen anyone natty do so well so excuse my scepticism. Maybe Id do much better if I was a short-****, its a burden being this tall sometimes.


----------



## The L Man (Sep 13, 2010)

Natty.Solider said:


> Yes. Ive put in that hard work natty, and had the clean diet. I still cant get anywhere near these natty fitness people like our boy pawel maslag... or naso, or the harrison twins. Maybe they have great genetics, but ive personally never seen anyone natty do so well so excuse my scepticism. Maybe Id do much better if I was a short-****, its a burden being this tall sometimes.


Naso is another mad one (no ****). You still natty then? Username aside lol.


----------



## leeds_01 (Aug 6, 2008)

Natty.Solider said:


> Yes. Ive put in that hard work natty, and had the clean diet. I still cant get anywhere near these natty fitness people like our boy pawel maslag... or naso, or the harrison twins. Maybe they have great genetics, but ive personally never seen anyone natty do so well so excuse my scepticism. Maybe Id do much better if I was a short-****, its a burden being this tall sometimes.


mate i'd hate to be 6'3 - im much happier being short **** 5'9

i see so many guys finiding it hard to keep in proportion @ 6' upwards tbh


----------



## Natty.Solider (May 4, 2012)

RE gear.

Ive given alot of thought about gear, I literally never thought id go on. But now im planning my first cycle for sept/ aug time. Ive given alot of thought to orals like dbol, var, winny. People get put off my needles and their "irreversable" nature, but once you down that pill, you might aswell have done an intermuscular injection. Theres a good saying that flys around, and thats test is best.


----------



## The L Man (Sep 13, 2010)

Natty.Solider said:


> RE gear.
> 
> Ive given alot of thought about gear, I literally never thought id go on. But now im planning my first cycle for sept/ aug time. Ive given alot of thought to orals like dbol, var, winny. People get put off my needles and their "irreversable" nature, but once you down that pill, you might aswell have done an intermuscular injection. Theres a good saying that flys around, and thats test is best.


Make sure you keep a journal mate! 103kg isthisreallife. Will be a good cycle I'm sure!


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

The L Man said:


> Must say I wasn't expecting such gear persuasion. Everywhere else discourages younger people!
> 
> Do you think most people online who have great physiques (zyzz style) are on gear despite claiming natty?


Yep! As far as I see it, you can get somewhere you'll be happy natty, in 5 years, or do it in 2 years. Depends how you want to spend those 3 floating years, happy and confident or miserable and depressed.


----------



## Fat (Jan 2, 2010)

Not to be disrespectful but I feel L Man should get the basics sorted before jumping on AAS just so he can make the most of the cycle and knows what works and doesn't work which is important IMO.


----------



## The L Man (Sep 13, 2010)

Fat I see what you mean, but I think Leeds knows where I'm coming from in terms of struggling to gain. I've been 10.5 stone for ages and can never past that. I need to eat more I guess.

Looks like I will be going to Magaluf in early August, so it would be a waste of time running a cycle? I was thinking maybe Dbol 30-40 for 4-5 weeks. But then I fear having no libido and ED on holiday!!!


----------



## The L Man (Sep 13, 2010)

Also note that on holiday my diet will be awful and consisting mainly of booze...


----------



## The L Man (Sep 13, 2010)

Also considering T-Bullet if anyone's heard of them. It's a legal Pro Hormone.


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

The L Man said:


> Also considering T-Bullet if anyone's heard of them. It's a legal Pro Hormone.


It's main compound is superdrol and is one of the harshest oral steroids available. Nut shrinkers in a bottle lol


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

4-5 week cycle is a waste mate wait til you get back


----------



## The L Man (Sep 13, 2010)

Leeds89 said:


> 4-5 week cycle is a waste mate wait til you get back


I will mate. Throw test in too  ?


----------



## The L Man (Sep 13, 2010)

C.Hill said:


> It's main compound is superdrol and is one of the harshest oral steroids available. Nut shrinkers in a bottle lol


Nut shrinkers :| what PCT do you need to reverse that side?


----------



## Natty.Solider (May 4, 2012)

The L Man said:


> Also note that on holiday my diet will be awful and consisting mainly of booze...


You will lose all gains and come back completely crashed/ de-motivated! Im gonna agree with our boy fat, I think you have so so much more to do natty. You really need to eat more. I started the gym when I weighed 10.5 stone too. If you want to try a natural stack, try out anabolic designs BULLK stack or something like that. If you have low test, it will boost it up. If you think you have low test you need to go doctors, becuase when you come off gear you will shrink to nothing and crash and burn.


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

The L Man said:


> Nut shrinkers :| what PCT do you need to reverse that side?


Mate I'm not being funny but you seriously need to do more research on steroids, superdrol included.


----------



## The L Man (Sep 13, 2010)

Natty.Solider said:


> You will lose all gains and come back completely crashed/ de-motivated! Im gonna agree with our boy fat, I think you have so so much more to do natty. You really need to eat more. I started the gym when I weighed 10.5 stone too. If you want to try a natural stack, try out anabolic designs BULLK stack or something like that. If you have low test, it will boost it up. If you think you have low test you need to go doctors, becuase when you come off gear you will shrink to nothing and crash and burn.


Yeah I'm scrapping it now mate. No point rushing into it for the sake of a holiday. Just gonna have to grind through it feeling self concious.

Do you know what a doctor would do if I did have low test?



C.Hill said:


> Mate I'm not being funny but you seriously need to do more research on steroids, superdrol included.


I have been reading about steroids for the past 12 months, and understand the dangers and also the importance of pCT. That's why I haven't touched them despite various offers. I even had Dbol and Var once which i chose to not take and sell on. But I do get confused with PCT advise etc simply because it seems subjective. People keep giving different advice and opinions.

I don't really know anything about superdrol so will do my research. I think my main point is..would a PCT for a T Bullet cycle be the same as an ASS cycle?


----------



## Natty.Solider (May 4, 2012)

not too sure bud, probably result in a needle in your bum!


----------



## The L Man (Sep 13, 2010)

Natty.Solider said:


> not too sure bud, probably result in a needle in your bum!


Had low test when I was like 13 and they put in a needle in me a few times. Think it was testosterone so technically I've been on the gear before lol!


----------



## DoIEvenLift (Feb 10, 2011)

The L Man said:


> I don't really know anything about superdrol so will do my research. I think my main point is..would a PCT for a T Bullet cycle be the same as an *ASS cycle?*


 :lol:


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

The L Man said:


> Nut shrinkers :| what PCT do you need to reverse that side?


same as any 'real' aas mate. novla/clomid


----------



## The L Man (Sep 13, 2010)

JANIKvonD said:


> same as any 'real' aas mate. novla/clomid


This is where I get confused. Do people take both? How many MG each day for how many weeks? Sorry I know there's a lot of stickies etc.


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

The L Man said:


> This is where I get confused. Do people take both? How many MG each day for how many weeks? Sorry I know there's a lot of stickies etc.


20mg a day is plenty for SD mate...you'll see some crackin gains on it aslong as ur getting the cals in


----------



## The L Man (Sep 13, 2010)

JANIKvonD said:


> 20mg a day is plenty for SD mate...you'll see some crackin gains on it aslong as ur getting the cals in


Cheers mate. Is that 20mg a day of nolva and clomid or just one of them? For 1 week or?



dinogoesrawr said:


> question. if you eat 300g protein a day vs 200g protein a day will you get those results quicker? (assume you have the starting body like OP and are aiming for the pic he uploaded)


I've heard eating too much protein can actually be a bad thing. I may be wrong though...


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

The L Man said:


> Cheers mate. Is that 20mg a day of nolva and clomid or just one of them? For 1 week or?
> 
> .


ahh sry m8 thought u meant SD dosage. 20/20/20/20 nolva 100/50/50/50 clomid is plenty


----------



## The L Man (Sep 13, 2010)

JANIKvonD said:


> ahh sry m8 thought u meant SD dosage. 20/20/20/20 nolva 100/50/50/50 clomid is plenty


Thanks buddy. I have a tub at home so might run a 4 week cycle.


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

8 pages in.....have u been to the gym? :lol:


----------



## The L Man (Sep 13, 2010)

JANIKvonD said:


> 8 pages in.....have u been to the gym? :lol:


LMAO. I was just thinking the same. Starting fresh next week and can't wait. Just gathering up some information. Not sure if I should go with the 3 day push/pull/legs 8-6reps or the 4 day split 8-12 reps!


----------



## Fat (Jan 2, 2010)

I wrote this in another thread and it could help you:

The perfect diet in my eyes is something you can stick to personally I wouldn't bother with the ratios just eat in a surplus/defecit depending on your goal. Always keep protein high so 0.8-1.2g per lbs of body weight or higher if on AAS and just tweak your carbs, fat on how you feel/perform in the gym. Remember don't neglect your fats as its responsible for your testostrone production!


----------



## RadMan23 (Dec 22, 2010)

The L Man said:


> LMAO. I was just thinking the same. Starting fresh next week and can't wait. Just gathering up some information. Not sure if I should go with the 3 day push/pull/legs 8-6reps or the 4 day split 8-12 reps!


I would do a 4 day split. Im doing it and gaining lots from.

My weeks looks like this:

Mon - Back + Biceps

Tues - Shoulders + Abs

Wed - Rest

Thur - Legs

Fri - Chest + Triceps

Sat - Rest

Sunday - Rest


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

Don't bother with t-bullets they will shut you down badly and require a good PCT, whereas a good, solid test cycle will see you have better gains and from personal experience requires a standard clomid only PCT


----------



## The L Man (Sep 13, 2010)

Leeds89 said:


> Don't bother with t-bullets they will shut you down badly and require a good PCT, whereas a good, solid test cycle will see you have better gains and from personal experience requires a standard clomid only PCT


Ohh man  guess I'm just gonna keep doing what I'm doing. Shut down = no sex drive etc right?


----------



## leeds_01 (Aug 6, 2008)

The L Man said:


> Ohh man  guess I'm just gonna keep doing what I'm doing. Shut down = no sex drive etc right?


shutdown can = loss of libido amongst other things yeah mate


----------



## The L Man (Sep 13, 2010)

leeds_01 said:


> shutdown can = loss of libido amongst other things yeah mate


Sounds sh*t! PCT is supposed to bring everything back to normal? Is is possible for someone to stay shut down and/or permanently mess up libido etc?


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

Just wait til you come back from hol mate, if you still wanna join the dark side but are worried of injection for first cycle, try an oral cycle for 6 weeks to ease you into it.

Personally my first cycle was a sus and deca basic cycle, wish I had discovered this board back then I would have made much better progress


----------



## leeds_01 (Aug 6, 2008)

The L Man said:


> Sounds sh*t! PCT is supposed to bring everything back to normal? Is is possible for someone to stay shut down and/or permanently mess up libido etc?


yeah pretty much - ur hormones are all over the place when u come off a cycle - PCT is used to bring the body back to its normal functioning state more or less

yeah is poss to be shut down for a while and run into all sorts of probs - a mate of mine at uni kept smashing prohormones/bit of test etc no clomid/nolva/hcg and basically got gyno/low test/no motivation/no libido for months on end as a result -


----------



## The L Man (Sep 13, 2010)

Leeds89 said:


> Just wait til you come back from hol mate, if you still wanna join the dark side but are worried of injection for first cycle, try an oral cycle for 6 weeks to ease you into it.
> 
> Personally my first cycle was a sus and deca basic cycle, wish I had discovered this board back then I would have made much better progress


Yeah will do mate. Just gonna' train hard and eat hard until my holiday and hope for some gains at least. Recommend any natural supps lol?



leeds_01 said:


> yeah pretty much - ur hormones are all over the place when u come off a cycle - PCT is used to bring the body back to its normal functioning state more or less
> 
> yeah is poss to be shut down for a while and run into all sorts of probs - a mate of mine at uni kept smashing prohormones/bit of test etc no clomid/nolva/hcg and basically got gyno/low test/no motivation/no libido for months on end as a result -


Dangerous stuff! Shows how important research is.


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

Only supps i take are creatine and a multi vit mate. I don't think id get my moneys from much else, other than gear


----------



## leeds_01 (Aug 6, 2008)

The L Man said:


> Yeah will do mate. Just gonna' train hard and eat hard until my holiday and hope for some gains at least. Recommend any natural supps lol?
> 
> Dangerous stuff! Shows how important research is.


whey/glutamine/bcaa/creatine maybe/multi vit

i'd spend the rest on good food tho tbh mate - some decent meat.protein sources


----------



## DoIEvenLift (Feb 10, 2011)

just think of it like, the money you'd spend on aas, you can spend on food


----------



## pooky (Jun 20, 2012)

The L Man said:


> Must say I wasn't expecting such gear persuasion. Everywhere else discourages younger people!
> 
> Do you think most people online who have great physiques (zyzz style) are on gear despite claiming natty?


i dont touch gear and have got to a good size and shape (in my opinion) with out it.

all tho i have recently been thinking about starting which is a reason for me joining this site.

thing is iam in no rush to make that decision!

iam doing all the research i can about all gear, the science behind it and making sure its defo for me.

but if i do decide to, watch this space :tongue:

this is a great bit of starter info that u shud defo read.

http://www.steroid.com/


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

alex18 said:


> just think of it like, the money you'd spend on aas, you can spend on food


Or get your diet right and if you have enough left THEN aas. Agree though diet is 80%


----------



## RadMan23 (Dec 22, 2010)

Go for a dirty bulk mate. Just eat everything in sight and make sure you get about 300g of protein and you will grow in no time! :-D


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

RadMan23 said:


> Go for a dirty bulk mate. Just eat everything in sight and make sure you get about 300g of protein and you will grow in no time! :-D


He has trouble with food as i did, dirty bulk definitely not an option.

Although i agree would work well


----------



## The L Man (Sep 13, 2010)

Cheers all.

Was speaking to my grandad today and asked him his opinion on steroids. He went mad - never speaking to family about it again lmao.


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

The L Man said:


> Cheers all.
> 
> Was speaking to my grandad today and asked him his opinion on steroids. He went mad - never speaking to family about it again lmao.


Unless it's a gf or training partner NEVER talk to anyone about it. Personal experience mate


----------



## pooky (Jun 20, 2012)

Leeds89 said:


> Unless it's a gf or training partner NEVER talk to anyone about it. Personal experience mate


gf, training partner and everyone on uk-muscle yeh? :lol:


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

pooky said:


> gf, training partner and everyone on uk-muscle yeh? :lol:


Yea but steroids are worshipped, rightly so, on here so it's all good


----------



## pooky (Jun 20, 2012)

Leeds89 said:


> Yea but steroids are worshipped, rightly so, on here so it's all good


anyone wud think ur a steriod salesman :tongue:


----------



## pooky (Jun 20, 2012)

Leeds89 said:


> Yea but steroids are worshipped, rightly so, on here so it's all good


when or if i decide to start a course soon ill be after some advise on a method to take which ever gear i finally choose so ill be in touch.

not sure if that makes sense ! :confused1:


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

pooky said:


> when or if i decide to start a course soon ill be after some advise on a method to take which ever gear i finally choose so ill be in touch.
> 
> not sure if that makes sense ! :confused1:


No worries mate


----------



## The L Man (Sep 13, 2010)

Bad bad bad weekend in terms of diet. So bad I could cry. Feel about 8 stone right now. I swear what I ate this weekend is less than what I would usually eat on a normal weekday. Damn...


----------



## DoIEvenLift (Feb 10, 2011)

well mate get your fuxking game face on son fresh start mon! (read this is a shouty tone of voice and get motivated b1tch   )


----------



## Fatboy80 (Feb 27, 2008)

If you're struggling to get the kcals down you, try stocking up on cream, single or double and mix it with some flaovured whey, tastes lovely and calorific too! Makro sell liquid whole egg too, which you could add to shakes.


----------



## AK-26 (May 29, 2011)

Fatboy80 said:


> If you're struggling to get the kcals down you, try stocking up on cream, single or double and mix it with some flaovured whey, tastes lovely and calorific too! Makro sell *liquid whole egg too, which you could add to shakes.*


please don't do this, you'll only every get half the protein from it and its a waste of good egg.

cook the egg for the full protein......... wow rocky really did f*ck up a whole generation with the drinking eggs boll0cks.


----------



## The L Man (Sep 13, 2010)

AK-26 said:


> please don't do this, you'll only every get half the protein from it and its a waste of good egg.
> 
> cook the egg for the full protein......... wow rocky really did f*ck up a whole generation with the drinking eggs boll0cks.


Haha ok. I've always wondered about the whole downing uncooked eggs thing. Thought it would make me ill too?


----------



## Natty.Solider (May 4, 2012)

The L Man said:


> Haha ok. I've always wondered about the whole downing uncooked eggs thing. Thought it would make me ill too?


The egg whites makro sell are pasteuristed so are technically cooked, its enough to break down the troublesome enzyme involved in poor digestion and the blocking of vitamins. Perfectly safe to drink. I drank a kg of it the other day. You get full nutritional value. Its 100g of protein per 1kg.

I quote

"You cannot completely or safely digest a raw egg white. You could end up with Salmonella, Also there is an enzyme found in raw egg whites that blocks the uptake of Vitamin B6, which is not optimal. You must cook the egg whites to eliminate the threat of Salmonella and to neutralize the Avidin (enzyme) in order to allow your body to safely digest the protein.

Liquid egg whites, that are low heat pasteurized, cooks the egg whites at 134 degrees. This temperature kills any salmonella and neutralizes the Avidin enzyme without damaging the protein which allows the egg whites to be digested optimally.

Liquid Egg Whites are *liquid* but not *raw*

When you cook an egg white to the point of scrambled eggs (over 134 degrees), you begin to destroy the true value of the protein.

Drinking pasteurized egg whites is better than cooking them"


----------



## Natty.Solider (May 4, 2012)

Prepare your angus for death farts


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

http://www.leehayward.com/eggwhites/A useful bit for you mate


----------



## The L Man (Sep 13, 2010)

^^

Thanks!


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

No worries i may keep an eye in here young man x

Good luck with your goals and subbed!


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

Instead of whining about it get in the fvcking kitchen mate!


----------



## Fatboy80 (Feb 27, 2008)

The L Man said:


> Haha ok. I've always wondered about the whole downing uncooked eggs thing. Thought it would make me ill too?


The liquid whole egg is pasteurized too.


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

GOMAD and Compounds

All you need at the moment !


----------



## RadMan23 (Dec 22, 2010)

Well its day 1 of the L mans quest for size, so what the fcuks happening?

Dont disapoint me!


----------



## Gorgeous_George (Apr 22, 2012)

Wheres the lifting L Man?


----------



## Fat (Jan 2, 2010)

Are you big yet?


----------



## The L Man (Sep 13, 2010)

Chill people. Chill!

Day 1 tomorrow - will put up my lifts and let you all point and laugh. Appetite is up thank god - everyone was bert staring in work when I was eating chicken early this morning.

Fat, I'm huge. Pull day tomorrow.


----------



## The L Man (Sep 13, 2010)

Tassotti said:


> GOMAD and Compounds
> 
> All you need at the moment !


Thoughts on the routine mate (first post, page 1)?


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

The L Man said:


> Thoughts on the routine mate (first post, page 1)?


HORRIBLE!! Overtraining at it's best.

I think you'd be better off building a solid foundation using compound lifts .

Do a program like Mark Rippetoe's starting strength.

You will not gain any size doing multiple curls. Forget the fluff for now. It serves no purpose whatsoever (apart from give you a pump)

Do SS and eat everything in sight (plus plenty of milk) and you will make massive progress

EDIT

I was referring to the program that was put up on page 2.

The one you put up is okay. I stick with what I recommended though.


----------



## The L Man (Sep 13, 2010)

Tassotti said:


> HORRIBLE!! Overtraining at it's best.
> 
> I think you'd be better off building a solid foundation using compound lifts .
> 
> ...


Thanks. I'll follow the one push/pull/legs one for a few weeks and see how I get on.


----------



## AK-26 (May 29, 2011)

Good luck L Man, start as you mean to go on mate :thumb:


----------



## The L Man (Sep 13, 2010)

AK-26 said:


> Good luck L Man, start as you mean to go on mate :thumb:


Thanks mate!


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

AK-26 said:


> Good luck L Man, start as you mean to go on mate :thumb:


Apparently your routine is "horrible" :lol:


----------



## The L Man (Sep 13, 2010)

Scrambled egg on toast at home, followed by a bowl of oats and a shake when I got in work. Got a box of food packed in my desk too to eat throughout the day. Anyone recommend the best thing to eat before the gym? Was thinking chicken with a source of carbs (rice or oats) about an hour or so before?


----------



## The L Man (Sep 13, 2010)

Also, my arms just never grow. Will they get bigger with the routine I'm following? How important is isolation? Any tips? Sounds phaggy but I wan't t-shirts to actually fit...


----------



## RDS (Aug 29, 2011)

Best of luck L man. You still making avatars for people?


----------



## The L Man (Sep 13, 2010)

RDS said:


> Best of luck L man. You still making avatars for people?


I have a ton of pending requests and people are getting irritated with me, I think  but yeah, I guess I am haha.


----------



## RDS (Aug 29, 2011)

The L Man said:


> I have a ton of pending requests and people are getting irritated with me, I think  but yeah, I guess I am haha.


Well if you could ever make me one of John Prescott squatting with two bulldogs on either side of the barbell, you'll have a friend for life


----------



## The L Man (Sep 13, 2010)

RDS said:


> Well if you could ever make me one of John Prescott squatting with two bulldogs on either side of the barbell, you'll have a friend for life
> 
> View attachment 87792


Lmao random request mate - I'll add it to the list and let you know.


----------



## RDS (Aug 29, 2011)

The L Man said:


> Lmao random request mate - I'll add it to the list and let you know.


Cheers pal!

:thumbup1:


----------



## Fat (Jan 2, 2010)

The L Man said:


> Also, my arms just never grow. Will they get bigger with the routine I'm following? How important is isolation? Any tips? Sounds phaggy but I wan't t-shirts to actually fit...


Chin ups and dips will get you big arms mate.


----------



## The L Man (Sep 13, 2010)

Fat said:


> Chin ups and dips will get you big arms mate.


Thanks mate. Check this out:

PULL

Deadlift

Dumbbell Rows

*Chins*

*
Barbell Curl*

PUSH

Flat barbell

Overhead Press

Incline Press

*Skull crusher or close grip bench*

*
Dips*

I've highlighted the parts where my arms are getting direct work. Is that enough? Shall I change any of it? Note that my arms are usually weak and dead at the end of these sessions. I'm guessing they're getting burnt out during the other lifts too...


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

That's plenty for the arms.


----------



## Gorgeous_George (Apr 22, 2012)

oioi mr L, i would do BB rows for db more compound, as dw about your arms they will grow with the extra weight you gain, focusing on your big lifts and build a good base, to get big arms train your back and chest


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Gorgeous_George said:


> oioi mr L, i would do BB rows for db more compound, as dw about your arms they will grow with the extra weight you gain, focusing on your big lifts and build a good base, to get big arms train your back and chest


Clear as mud mate:rolleyes:


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

The L Man said:


> Thanks mate. Check this out:
> 
> PULL
> 
> ...


Last thing---dips is too much for the reason you state buddy x


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

I wouldn't drop dips though.

Drop Incline Press and maybe skulls as well.

Less is more


----------



## DoIEvenLift (Feb 10, 2011)

L man, whats your weight and stats btw mate? ow have i missed them on another page ?


----------



## Fat (Jan 2, 2010)

How to Build Bigger Arms: Increase Biceps & Triceps Size

Big chest muscles, 6-pack abs, big biceps & triceps. That's what most people want. I feel big shoulders, traps & back are more impressive, but to each his own. Here's how to build bigger arms and increase biceps & triceps size.

Common Mistakes to Avoid. The number 1 mistake is doing endless biceps curls & triceps extensions to build bigger arms. This works at the advanced level, but for beginners it's inefficient and counterproductive.

Curls & Extensions. Beginners need compound exercises to build overall muscle mass, not isolation exercises. First big picture, then the details.

Overtraining Your Arms. Arms are small muscles which you hit on all exercises. You can't train them 5x/week. Muscles grow when they rest.

Neglecting Other Muscles. This will get you out of proportion. Your arms will be too big compared to the rest of your body and you'll look funny.

Not Eating Enough Food. You'll never get 18" biceps if you only weigh 120lbs at 6'. You must gain weight to build bigger arms.

How to Build Bigger Arms. You'll never have big arms as long as you're under-weight. No matter how many biceps curls you do. To build bigger arms, increase your overall muscle mass first by getting stronger and eating a lot.

Eat More. Eat every 3 hours. Breakfast, lunch, dinner, post workout & 2 snacks. Eat your stomach full on each meal.

GOMAD. Drink 1 gallon of whole milk a day. This is the fastest way to gain weight. Read the GOMAD guide for more info.

Get Stronger. Increase your Squat to 1.5x your body-weight for at least 1 rep. Increase your Deadlift to 2x your body-weight for 1 rep.

Rest. Muscles grow when at rest. Give your arms a break, they're small muscles. Check StrongLifts 5x5: the routine allows for plenty of rest.

Track Progress. Weigh yourself, track your body fat using a fat caliper and measure your flexed arms every 2 weeks. Keep a training log.

Avoid Curls. Increasing your Squat & Deadlift will build your arms faster than biceps curls & triceps extensions. Get stronger and eat more.

StrongLifts 5x5 & Arm Growth. Popular question: can you add exercises to StrongLifts 5x5 to hit your biceps & triceps? No, you already get plenty of arm work with StrongLifts 5x5.

Biceps. Pull-ups, Chin-ups & Inverted Rows work your biceps. Pull-ups work several muscles at the same time and force you to pull your own weight up. Compare your body-weight with how much you'd curl.

Triceps. Bench Press, Overhead Press & Push-ups work your triceps. Especially the Overhead Press will hit your triceps hard.

Forearms. Deadlifts work your forearms hard. Avoid straps. Squeeze the bar hard, use chalk and use a mixed grip on your max sets.

Another reason you must focus on getting stronger on Squats and Deadlifts to build bigger arms, is that these work your arms indirectly. Your arms squeeze the bar hard during heavy Squats & Deadlifts. This will make them grow.


----------



## The L Man (Sep 13, 2010)

Gorgeous_George said:


> oioi mr L, i would do BB rows for db more compound, as dw about your arms they will grow with the extra weight you gain, focusing on your big lifts and build a good base, to get big arms train your back and chest


I have tried doing BB rows countless times but just can't the technique right. I look like a bloody giraffe lol. Any tips? My legs shake, not sure how my posture should look either. Note that I've also tried going light too...



biglbs said:


> Last thing---dips is too much for the reason you state buddy x


You think I'm overtraining triceps then? Shall I drop skull crushers and just do dips?



Tassotti said:


> I wouldn't drop dips though.
> 
> Drop Incline Press and maybe skulls as well.
> 
> Less is more


It's either skull crushers or close grip - which one shall I keep? Or just stick to dips? Maybe save the energy for some weighted dips?



alex18 said:


> L man, whats your weight and stats btw mate? ow have i missed them on another page ?


21 years old. 6"1ish and around 10.5 stone


----------



## The L Man (Sep 13, 2010)

Really appreciate all the help/posts etc people!

*PULL DAY*

This is gonna be embarrassing but here goes. I'm disappointed in my lifts. Was really pumped to go the gym today, and as soon as I got in my motivation dropped - felt like people were looking at me, and everytime I saw my reflection I just felt demotivated. Oh well it's something I'll get over I suppose.

Here is what I did:

*Deadlifts* - 110kg - 6, 6, 6, 6 - Could have gone heavier but my grip let me down and I aslo wanted to ease myself into training. Shall I increase weight next session or aim to do 4 sets of 8?

*Dumbell Row* - 32.5kg - 6, 6, 6, 6 - Fairly easy until the last set.

*Chins* - 6, 6, 6, 6 - could have squeezed more reps out. Will do next time if I can.

*Barbell Curl* - Not sure the weight of the bar, but there was 7.5kg on each side (lol..) - 8, 8, 6, 6 (bit of swinging last set)

Overeall kind of dissapointed. Could have defintly pushed myself, but as stated, a bit of motivation dropped. Also I think I ate too soon before the gym and felt sick during deadlifts!

*DIET:*

2 whole eggs scrambled - slice of wholemeal toast with butter and a cup of black coffee

Bowl of oats with semi skimmed milk

Mass gainer shake

Fruit salad - mainly strawberrys, orange, grapes

Peri Peri chicken (not nandos) breast and leg with rice & veg (couldn't manage all the rice)

Portuguese custard tart (hmmmm..)

Greek yoghurt

Chicken breast drizzled in olive oil and a bowl of oats (no other carbs available at the time)

Cup of black coffee

Workout

Shake

Two seabass fillets - green beans - potatoes - all drizzled in lemon/olive oil

Ice cream

Mass gainer shake

Going to throw in more peanut butter, etc. More cals...ugh.


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Tassotti said:


> I wouldn't drop dips though.
> 
> Drop Incline Press and maybe skulls as well.
> 
> Less is more


Why not?


----------



## DoIEvenLift (Feb 10, 2011)

mate i know how you feel, i eat like 5 or 6 meals a day includ shakes, and i just dont have any other time to eat more , and physically cant make the meals bigger lol make me close to being sick as it is! how long you been training?


----------



## RadMan23 (Dec 22, 2010)

Sounds like your eating a lot more than you used too. Keep it up and remember consistancy is key. "if you wana be big, you gotta eat big!"


----------



## The L Man (Sep 13, 2010)

alex18 said:


> mate i know how you feel, i eat like 5 or 6 meals a day includ shakes, and i just dont have any other time to eat more , and physically cant make the meals bigger lol make me close to being sick as it is! how long you been training?


Experimented with training when I was 19. Went from 8 stone to 10 just by lifting up a bit of weight and trying to eat a bit more. Now the last few months trying to focus and really make something of it - always been skinny and want to change that.


----------



## The L Man (Sep 13, 2010)

RadMan23 said:


> Sounds like your eating a lot more than you used too. Keep it up and remember consistancy is key. "if you wana be big, you gotta eat big!"


Thanks mate. Do you think the diet is looking ok? Obviously there is room for improvement.


----------



## RadMan23 (Dec 22, 2010)

Its looks better than mine at the moment and im managing to maintain at 15st so i reckon you will grow from it. Get into a routine and dont let weekends let you down. No going out and getting pished, it will be worth it in the long run. I found binge drinking at weekends really let me down and knocked me off so much i never grew at all. Only when i stopped this i noticed the scales started going up. So far gained 3st in 18 months. Now i dont think about alcohol, id rather spend my cash on protein to better myself and feel a lot happy for it.


----------



## DoIEvenLift (Feb 10, 2011)

weekends let me down aswell only been training like 6month but have split up with gf of 2 n half years like last week, most weekends i used to be with her and never really was able to eat much at her house or when we were out! felt like any gains in the week was wasted by the weekend


----------



## chickenlegs (Nov 2, 2011)

Seems to me like you are too focussed on the number of kgs on the bar, imo if you want to grow you should start prioritising form above the actual weight lifted. Mind to muscle connection, actually feel the muscle you are training work, slow down the eccentric part of your lifts. Tear up those fibres, eat well and rest well. Numbers are great for bragging rights but imo form and muscle connection are where it's at.

P.s stop swinging weights around  lol jk.


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

I wanna see these giraffe rows. Film it!

Do Pendlay Rows instead


----------



## chickenlegs (Nov 2, 2011)

Tass is that you in the avi? Good form! Can see the shoulders healed up!


----------



## The L Man (Sep 13, 2010)

RadMan23 said:


> Its looks better than mine at the moment and im managing to maintain at 15st so i reckon you will grow from it. Get into a routine and dont let weekends let you down. No going out and getting pished, it will be worth it in the long run. I found binge drinking at weekends really let me down and knocked me off so much i never grew at all. Only when i stopped this i noticed the scales started going up. So far gained 3st in 18 months. Now i dont think about alcohol, id rather spend my cash on protein to better myself and feel a lot happy for it.





alex18 said:


> weekends let me down aswell only been training like 6month but have split up with gf of 2 n half years like last week, most weekends i used to be with her and never really was able to eat much at her house or when we were out! felt like any gains in the week was wasted by the weekend


Weekends are my downfall!!

I'm usually out drinking every Friday and Saturday. The thing is I really enjoy it. After a week of work I love going out with my mates, drinking and having a laugh. Can't see how I'd stop it. But it destroys my craving for food. Just can't eat after a night of drinking. 

My friend is visiting from Cornwall this weekend too - ugh oh. Also Magaluf has been booked for early August. Can't see that being a quiet one!


----------



## RDS (Aug 29, 2011)

The L Man said:


> Weekends are my downfall!!
> 
> I'm usually out drinking every Friday and Saturday. The thing is I really enjoy it. After a week of work I love going out with my mates, drinking and having a laugh. Can't see how I'd stop it. But it destroys my craving for food. Just can't eat after a night of drinking.
> 
> My friend is visiting from Cornwall this weekend too - ugh oh. Also Magaluf has been booked for early August. Can't see that being a quiet one!


Bodybuilding is a lifestyle mate, you have to make sacrifices.

I Don't think it should make you stop doing what you enjoy but if you cant stop then you need to seriously consider limiting drinking, especially if it effects your ability to train and eat.

You will lose your gains far quicker that you put them on if you don't keep on top of things.


----------



## chickenlegs (Nov 2, 2011)

RDS said:


> Bodybuilding is a lifestyle mate, you have to make sacrifices.
> 
> I Don't think it should make you stop doing what you enjoy but if you cant stop then you need to seriously consider limiting drinking, especially if it effects your ability to train and eat.
> 
> You will lose your gains far quicker that you put them on if you don't keep on top of things.


Agree with this also, nothing stopping you going out mate but you have to set limits. No point getting smashed all weekend and feeling like sh*t. I go out once a week but i limit myself to 5 pints/equivalent of, and then it's diet coke time.


----------



## The L Man (Sep 13, 2010)

Well I guess yeserdays workout was kind of successful. Upper and lower back muscles hurt (in a good way). Also my traps and for some reason my abs are aching lol :S


----------



## The L Man (Sep 13, 2010)

Just had a bit of a dat dere dirty bulk from McDonald's.

Quaterpounder burger - 490cals

Cheese burger - 295cals

Chips - 330cals

*Total = 1115 calories*

Didn't even enjoy it. Swear that place is full of weirdos too...


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

I had T-bone/ chicken and sweet spud,fook macro's:lol:


----------



## The L Man (Sep 13, 2010)

biglbs said:


> I had T-bone/ chicken and sweet spud,fook macro's:lol:


That sounds so good!

Got a chicken breast with rice to have in abit.


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

The L Man said:


> That sounds so good!
> 
> Got a chicken breast with rice to have in abit.


There you go,proper food too!!


----------



## chickenlegs (Nov 2, 2011)

Yeh proper food tastes best! I add bbq/cajun spices to my chicken it tastes lovely! I also cut frying steak into strips and cook them in EVOO with spices, then slap it in 2-3 wholemeal tortillas with salad and mayo. Absolutely beaut it is! Gotta say though steak/chicken breast with veg and sweet potato is the back bone of my main meals.


----------



## The L Man (Sep 13, 2010)

chickenlegs said:


> Yeh proper food tastes best! I add bbq/cajun spices to my chicken it tastes lovely! I also cut frying steak into strips and cook them in EVOO with spices, then slap it in 2-3 wholemeal tortillas with salad and mayo. Absolutely beaut it is! Gotta say though steak/chicken breast with veg and sweet potato is the back bone of my main meals.


Want to try that tortilla meal. Would it be ok for make them the night before and take them into work the next day? Need some variety!


----------



## chickenlegs (Nov 2, 2011)

Yeh man, i've not tried them chilled though. But saying that they will be fine for 48 hours, just make sure the meat is cooked through. Especially with chicken.


----------



## The L Man (Sep 13, 2010)

FFS someone in work just brought cakes. Someone turned to me and said "Take the lot you could with putting some weight on" FUMING!


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

L man im negging you , i hate you i hate you i hate you !! (LMAN NOAVIMAKER)


----------



## XRichHx (Mar 7, 2012)

The L Man said:


> FFS someone in work just brought cakes. Someone turned to me and said "Take the lot you could with putting some weight on" FUMING!


Gutted.


----------



## chickenlegs (Nov 2, 2011)

Don't listen to negative **** mate. Just plough on with what you want to achieve! Oh and make sure you store those tortillas in an air tight container.


----------



## The L Man (Sep 13, 2010)

flinty90 said:


> L man im negging you , i hate you i hate you i hate you !! (LMAN NOAVIMAKER)


Noooooooooo. Give me till 11:00pm tonight please!!!?


----------



## The L Man (Sep 13, 2010)

XRichHx said:


> Gutted.





chickenlegs said:


> Don't listen to negative **** mate. Just plough on with what you want to achieve! Oh and make sure you store those tortillas in an air tight container.


I'll square up to her when I'm huge. Don't worry about that.


----------



## chickenlegs (Nov 2, 2011)

, what avi does flinty want?


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

The L Man said:


> Noooooooooo. Give me till 11:00pm tonight please!!!?


i dont think i can you have promised me for 3 fcukin weeks !!


----------



## The L Man (Sep 13, 2010)

flinty90 said:


> i dont think i can you have promised me for 3 fcukin weeks !!


Last chance then? <3


----------



## chickenlegs (Nov 2, 2011)

Do him fred flintstone smacking wilma round the face with his truncheon penis!


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

chickenlegs said:


> Do him fred flintstone smacking wilma round the face with his truncheon penis!


he knows what he has to do ....

L Man 1 last chance .. or im sending the red revival your way ...


----------



## The L Man (Sep 13, 2010)

chickenlegs said:


> Do him fred flintstone smacking wilma round the face with his truncheon penis!


Flinty wants me to draw his AVI. The current one Flinty?

If it's not done by 11pm you can neg me with force of Zeus and Hercules!


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

The L Man said:


> Flinty wants me to draw his AVI. The current one Flinty?
> 
> If it's not done by 11pm you can neg me with force of Zeus and Hercules!


current one yes .. and dont worry im 2nd highest reputation score on the fcukin site bro and i will light your red bars up like blackpool illuminations lol.. i will even get Uriel and milky to neg you aswell cos im just that cold !!!


----------



## chickenlegs (Nov 2, 2011)

Harsh man harsh!


----------



## chickenlegs (Nov 2, 2011)

Funny though lol.


----------



## The L Man (Sep 13, 2010)

I'm on it!!!


----------



## chickenlegs (Nov 2, 2011)

I tried! LOL.


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

You'll be bigger than me by time I get back from Austria, the food over here is ridiculously overpriced, unless you like chocolate or sausage meat..... fvcking sh1t country


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

chickenlegs said:


> View attachment 87917
> 
> 
> I tried! LOL.


i should neg you for fcukin up a perfectly awesome picture lol !!


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Leeds89 said:


> You'll be bigger than me by time I get back from Austria, the food over here is ridiculously overpriced, unless you like chocolate or sausage meat..... fvcking sh1t country


too late you skinny cnut , everyone is already bigger than you ... XX


----------



## The L Man (Sep 13, 2010)

Leeds89 said:


> You'll be bigger than me by time I get back from Austria, the food over here is ridiculously overpriced, unless you like chocolate or sausage meat..... fvcking sh1t country


Haha what you doing in Austria mate?

I read your comment as Australia at first lol!


----------



## chickenlegs (Nov 2, 2011)

Or reps for trying!!


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

flinty90 said:


> too late you skinny cnut , everyone is already bigger than you ... XX


Lol "do you even train" let's not start that. cvnt


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Leeds89 said:


> Lol "do you even train" let's not start that. cvnt


I do yeah .. you look like that cnut from pineapple dance studios hahahaha X


----------



## chickenlegs (Nov 2, 2011)

love is in the air everywhere i look aroundddddddddddd.


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

chickenlegs said:


> love is in the air everywhere i look aroundddddddddddd.


chicken legs where abouts in notts you from ... ??


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

The L Man said:


> Haha what you doing in Austria mate?
> 
> I read your comment as Australia at first lol!


Working on a virtual reality project for someones PHD. Integrating virtual characters into a real life scene for the audience to interact with


----------



## chickenlegs (Nov 2, 2011)

Clifton way mate. You?


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

flinty90 said:


> I do yeah .. you look like that cnut from pineapple dance studios hahahaha X


Is that why you're putting kisses on the end of your messages? :wub:


----------



## The L Man (Sep 13, 2010)

Leeds89 said:


> Working on a virtual reality project for someones PHD. Integrating virtual characters into a real life scene for the audience to interact with


Ohh nice one!


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Leeds89 said:


> Is that why you're putting kisses on the end of your messages? :wub:


i always do babe.. X


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

chickenlegs said:


> Clifton way mate. You?


hucknall bro.. you will have to get yourself down for a session in my pit of pain !!


----------



## chickenlegs (Nov 2, 2011)

Oooerrrrrrrrrr lol, sounds like the gimp ball moment from pulp fiction. I will do matey soon as i get back on track with my lifts. Recovering from a ruptured lumbar disc, so slowly getting back to lifting heavy. Long road mate. Frustrating.


----------



## The L Man (Sep 13, 2010)

Just injected myself with test, clen, deca, sustano and winstrol followed by necking 40mg of dbol and var, then one line of creatine and two schoops of whey. Am i doing it right?


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

The L Man said:


> Just injected myself with test, clen, deca, sustano and winstrol followed by necking 40mg of dbol and var, then one line of creatine and two schoops of whey. Am i doing it right?


Wheres the tren? Amateur


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

The L Man said:


> Just injected myself with test, clen, deca, sustano and winstrol followed by necking 40mg of dbol and var, then one line of creatine and two schoops of whey. Am i doing it right?


all in the same barrel ??? lol


----------



## The L Man (Sep 13, 2010)

Leeds89 said:


> Wheres the tren? Amateur


Used it all last night at a house party.


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

The L Man said:


> Used it all last night at a house party.


Works well if you bomb it :lol:


----------



## chickenlegs (Nov 2, 2011)

I can't wait to get stuck into some medicinal love either mate.


----------



## The L Man (Sep 13, 2010)

Leeds89 said:


> Works well if you bomb it :lol:


You've created a new mix! Tren bomb. Or Tren with redbull!


----------



## The L Man (Sep 13, 2010)

chickenlegs said:


> I can't wait to get stuck into some medicinal love either mate.


Haha. You ever taken gear before mate?


----------



## chickenlegs (Nov 2, 2011)

No mate, it's in my plans though. I was preparing to get stuck in 3 years ago before i mashed my back up. Took me 12 months to walk without a limp. And another 2 years to be 90% pain free. Slow, slow progress! It's half the reason i want to pump myself full of test and fast track my progress. But good things come to those who wait!


----------



## The L Man (Sep 13, 2010)

chickenlegs said:


> No mate, it's in my plans though. I was preparing to get stuck in 3 years ago before i mashed my back up. Took me 12 months to walk without a limp. And another 2 years to be 90% pain free. Slow, slow progress! It's half the reason i want to pump myself full of test and fast track my progress. But good things come to those who wait!


Unlucky with the injury mate! You should keep a journal if you do start. I get tempted but then persuaded out of it. Although Leeds89 recommends a Test cycle.


----------



## chickenlegs (Nov 2, 2011)

I think you need to have a basis to make it worth while mate. Gotta get used to eating regular and hefty amounts. And then having a basis of strength in the big compound lifts. This is the main reason i'm natty, i can't lift near my 1rm in deads or squats. So it's pointless wasting money on gear atm.


----------



## chickenlegs (Nov 2, 2011)

People talk about reaching natural potential before gear but tbh i'm not sure you can say after x amount of years you've reached it. I think common sense should provail though as i said above. Build a house and then furnish it with test! lmao


----------



## The L Man (Sep 13, 2010)

chickenlegs said:


> People talk about reaching natural potential before gear but tbh i'm not sure you can say after x amount of years you've reached it. I think common sense should provail though as i said above. Build a house and then furnish it with test! lmao


Hahaha that's a good way of putting it. I'm convinced my test levels are low atm anyway. I'm going to go to the doctors and get a blood test done!


----------



## chickenlegs (Nov 2, 2011)

Ahh ok, yeah i'm thinking the same thing mate. I went docs but he didn't check my test levels in the blood test, not sure why. I said to him i feel like **** alot, and suggested i may have low test to him. When i go again after holiday (in tenby wales) i'll say my pecker ain't upto much. Lol.


----------



## The L Man (Sep 13, 2010)

chickenlegs said:


> Ahh ok, yeah i'm thinking the same thing mate. I went docs but he didn't check my test levels in the blood test, not sure why. I said to him i feel like **** alot, and suggested i may have low test to him. When i go again after holiday (in tenby wales) i'll say my pecker ain't upto much. Lol.


That should make them check lol. So do they give you test if it's low? I had low test levels when I was like 13. They injected me with something in my thigh on a few different occasions...not sure what.


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

The L Man said:


> That should make them check lol. So do they give you test if it's low? I had low test levels when I was like 13. They injected me with something in my thigh on a few different occasions...not sure what.


Mine was 6.7 before TrT

FIXED NOW :whistling:


----------



## chickenlegs (Nov 2, 2011)

biglbs said:


> Mine was 6.7 before TrT
> 
> FIXED NOW :whistling:


Sweet, is that prescription? Or self funded?


----------



## The L Man (Sep 13, 2010)

biglbs said:


> Mine was 6.7 before TrT
> 
> FIXED NOW :whistling:


So what do they do if your test levels are low?

Was yours inflicted by gear? I've never touched any steroid/pro hormone btw.


----------



## chickenlegs (Nov 2, 2011)

The L Man said:


> That should make them check lol. So do they give you test if it's low? I had low test levels when I was like 13. They injected me with something in my thigh on a few different occasions...not sure what.


Depends how low it is mate, if it's below the normal range and you moan enough about it they will give TRT. I doubt the injections were test that you had, probably HCG/HGH or something else to boost natural production.


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

The L Man said:


> So what do they do if your test levels are low?
> 
> Was yours inflicted by gear? I've never touched any steroid/pro hormone btw.


Gave me steriods!!! testogel 50mg/day

Plus i add a bit,this has only just happened and accounted for increase in fat and loss of drive/muscle,i am now improving literaly by the day.It is in my journal,had a proper odd time this year,now i am cracking on though.


----------



## chickenlegs (Nov 2, 2011)

biglbs said:


> Gave me steriods!!! testogel 50mg/day
> 
> Plus i add a bit,this has only just happened and accounted for increase in fat and loss of drive/muscle,i am now improving literaly by the day.It is in my journal,had a proper odd time this year,now i am cracking on though.


Congrats matey, glad you're feeling better.


----------



## The L Man (Sep 13, 2010)

biglbs said:


> Gave me steriods!!! testogel 50mg/day
> 
> Plus i add a bit,this has only just happened and accounted for increase in fat and loss of drive/muscle,i am now improving literaly by the day.It is in my journal,had a proper odd time this year,now i am cracking on though.


Glad to hear mate. I'm off to the docs asap!


----------



## chickenlegs (Nov 2, 2011)

How old are you l man?


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

chickenlegs said:


> Congrats matey, glad you're feeling better.


Thanks dude,i have to say that you do not know how important it is until you lose it,pretty dangerous too i have read on google.

I can literaly feel my whole body and mind resuming life and shape!


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

The L Man said:


> Glad to hear mate. I'm off to the docs asap!


I sent Tass off too,i suggested(like me)he had fat build up in female areas,his was 6.7 too,range is 8-34!!!(ish)You need to be in middle realy!


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

I get free steroids yeah!!! (well sort of)


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Tassotti said:


> I get free steroids yeah!!! (well sort of)


Your very stealth Tass,my detectors caught you on final approach


----------



## The L Man (Sep 13, 2010)

biglbs said:


> I sent Tass off too,i suggested(like me)he had fat build up in female areas,his was 6.7 too,range is 8-34!!!(ish)You need to be in middle realy!


What are the other symptons?


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

The L Man said:


> What are the other symptons?


Tired/no concentration/fuzzy heads/cannot make decisions/low sex drive/a feeling of 'do it later'---any of these,you??


----------



## The L Man (Sep 13, 2010)

biglbs said:


> Tired/no concentration/fuzzy heads/cannot make decisions/low sex drive/a feeling of 'do it later'---any of these,you??


Whooa. I'm not even joking when I say I tick them all!!


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

The L Man said:


> Whooa. I'm not even joking when I say I tick them all!!


Docs it is .........third diagnosis complete


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Mention all those simpsons when you see the doc. As soon as you say low sex-drive, gp will test for test


----------



## chickenlegs (Nov 2, 2011)

I have almost all of those symptoms, don't really have the fuzzy head feeling. But i suffer with lethargy, and don't get horny very often without external stimulus  . I've gotta get my ass in the gp's again.


----------



## The L Man (Sep 13, 2010)

*DIET SO FAR TODAY:*

3 wheatbix with semi-skimmed milk and a cup of coffee

Bowl of oats

Fruit salad

McDonalds - 1x Cheeseburger, 1xQuarterpounder Burger, Chips

Some blueberry cake thing

Mass gainer shake

1 chicken breast with rice

1 Banana

Two tbs of olive oil (to add some cals)

Ham sandwich with wholemeal bread

8oz steak with a jacket potato, mushrooms and salad (left a little bit of the steak - full up)

Will eat some more before bed. Any ideas?


----------



## RDS (Aug 29, 2011)

Finish off that steak, cottage cheese is a good evening snack


----------



## The L Man (Sep 13, 2010)

RDS said:


> Finish off that steak, cottage cheese is a good evening snack


Too late :\ it was real cold and chewy took me ages because I wasn't hungry lol. No cottage cheese in the house I'm afraid. Will stock up on some this week.


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

Tassotti said:


> Mention all those simpsons when you see the doc. As soon as you say low sex-drive, gp will test for test


jeez, wish mine did...all that my lack of libido, lethargy, decline in strength and other tell tell signs got me was a blood test for everything but hormones, and a suggestion of counselling and use of Viagra

lol

subbed btw :thumb:


----------



## RDS (Aug 29, 2011)

Have some chicken or a protein shake then


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

The L Man said:


> Too late :\ it was real cold and chewy took me ages because I wasn't hungry lol. No cottage cheese in the house I'm afraid. Will stock up on some this week.


2nd best 2 pints milk


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

danMUNDY said:


> jeez, wish mine did...all that my lack of libido, lethargy, decline in strength and other tell tell signs got me was a blood test for everything but hormones, and a suggestion of counselling and use of Viagra
> 
> lol
> 
> subbed btw :thumb:


Go back,say viagra does'nt agree with Mrs!


----------



## DoIEvenLift (Feb 10, 2011)

i read in that other thread, about the man vs food thing, that your body registers your full after 20minutes, so basically get the food down you as quick as you can


----------



## The L Man (Sep 13, 2010)

chickenlegs said:


> How old are you l man?


21 mate. You?


----------



## The L Man (Sep 13, 2010)

biglbs said:


> Go back,say viagra does'nt agree with Mrs!


I think I need viagra loool. Have you ever heard/tried Kamagra?


----------



## The L Man (Sep 13, 2010)

alex18 said:


> i read in that other thread, about the man vs food thing, that your body registers your full after 20minutes, so basically get the food down you as quick as you can


Ohh **** really? I'm such a slower eat as well...damn gotta try and speed up then.


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

The L Man said:


> I think I need viagra loool. Have you ever heard/tried Kamagra?


heard of it, its the jelly version? not sure how it compares to its little blue counterparts,although iv never used that either, have no probs getting a hard-on, just cant be ****d to use it haha


----------



## DoIEvenLift (Feb 10, 2011)

The L Man said:


> Ohh **** really? I'm such a slower eat as well...damn gotta try and speed up then.


yeah few of them said it came from the guy on man vs food on t.v.

u mad?


----------



## The L Man (Sep 13, 2010)

alex18 said:


> yeah few of them said it came from the guy on man vs food on t.v.
> 
> u mad?


Yeah I'm mad.


----------



## The L Man (Sep 13, 2010)

danMUNDY said:


> heard of it, its the jelly version? not sure how it compares to its little blue counterparts,although iv never used that either, have no probs getting a hard-on, just cant be ****d to use it haha


Yeah you can get jelly or tabs. I've got some on the way :\ not sure I should..but it's becoming a problem after drinking lol...


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

haha, if anything when i drink it gives me more stamina lol wouldnt mind popping one of those pills, just to see what happens..dont think my gf would object either


----------



## The L Man (Sep 13, 2010)

danMUNDY said:


> haha, if anything when i drink it gives me more stamina lol wouldnt mind popping one of those pills, just to see what happens..dont think my gf would object either


Wish I could say the same. Drinking must lower my blood levels or something!

I'm might try one this weekend if they arrive - regardless if there's an oppurtunity or not haha!


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

haha, be sure to let us know how u get on!


----------



## The L Man (Sep 13, 2010)

danMUNDY said:


> haha, be sure to let us know how u get on!


Lmao will do!


----------



## chickenlegs (Nov 2, 2011)

dan mate my doc did exactly the same thing, blood test with everything but hormones. I think they must avoid it to save money.


----------



## chickenlegs (Nov 2, 2011)

The L Man said:


> 21 mate. You?


31 mate, you are young still. Haven't hit your test prime yet.


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

i know, i thought it was because i had a woman gp, wasnt very sympathetic to my cause etc, she was the one who ordered the blood tests, was a male gp who advised the counselling and Viagra lmao


----------



## chickenlegs (Nov 2, 2011)

My gp is male, i said to him i've done some research and i believe i'm suffering from low test levels. He said umm ok we'll do a full blood screening but i suspect you're fine. Then my result had everything but what i wanted. Defo going for a second opinion after holiday.


----------



## The L Man (Sep 13, 2010)

chickenlegs said:


> 31 mate, you are young still. Haven't hit your test prime yet.





chickenlegs said:


> My gp is male, i said to him i've done some research and i believe i'm suffering from low test levels. He said umm ok we'll do a full blood screening but i suspect you're fine. Then my result had everything but what i wanted. Defo going for a second opinion after holiday.


That's why I'm worried lol! Maybe I'm just being paranoid.

Stupid how your doctor didn't give you your test levels. Thought it would have been part of the blood test :S


----------



## chickenlegs (Nov 2, 2011)

Yeh i thought so too, seems he didn't tick the box on the form. I believe it costs more to do the hormone levels... Palmed off mate. If you're worried then go see your gp, yours might be more helpful than mine. As with most things in life persistence is the key, keep on at them until you get the information you want.


----------



## The L Man (Sep 13, 2010)

danMUNDY said:


> i know, i thought it was because i had a woman gp, wasnt very sympathetic to my cause etc, she was the one who ordered the blood tests, was a male gp who advised the counselling and Viagra lmao


Lmao @ counselling...


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

tell me about it, i thought he was taking the **** out of me haha


----------



## chickenlegs (Nov 2, 2011)

Do you get erections dan? Seems like your gp thinks you can't get it up.

I just read the previous page again. lol

Yeah that's the feeling i get, lack of motivation to get stuck in. I can't even be ****d to have the odd cheeky w*nk.


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

Yeah sounds like that's the case, no problems getting hard, wake up most mornings stiff as a post, just have no disire to do anything with it lol


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

danMUNDY said:


> Yeah sounds like that's the case, no problems getting hard, wake up most mornings stiff as a post, just have no disire to do anything with it lol


maybe you're confused about your sexuality ?


----------



## chickenlegs (Nov 2, 2011)

Tassotti said:


> maybe you're confused about your sexuality ?


haha

Let him spoon you for a week or so, see if it helps...


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

I'm always up for trying new things lmao


----------



## The L Man (Sep 13, 2010)

Knackered!! Got to stop staying up so late and surviving on 5-6 hours sleep. I've had to buy a double espresso to wake me up a bit.


----------



## RDS (Aug 29, 2011)

The L Man said:


> Knackered!! Got to stop staying up so late and surviving on 5-6 hours sleep. I've had to buy a double espresso to wake me up a bit.


L man you are a wild one and need taming.


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

The L Man said:


> Knackered!! Got to stop staying up so late and surviving on 5-6 hours sleep. I've had to buy a double espresso to wake me up a bit.


Nytol mate they work really well. Also, insomnia is a side of tren..... you been smashing the tren you cheeky cvnt  ?


----------



## The L Man (Sep 13, 2010)

Leeds89 said:


> Nytol mate they work really well. Also, insomnia is a side of tren..... you been smashing the tren you cheeky cvnt  ?


Lmao!

I'm a weird cvnt. Tired all day and then wide awake as soon as it's "bedtime".


----------



## The L Man (Sep 13, 2010)

Also still aching from that session on Tuesday!! Isthisreallife??


----------



## RadMan23 (Dec 22, 2010)

Routine is what you need. Eat, Sleep, Train, Repeat.


----------



## RDS (Aug 29, 2011)

RadMan23 said:


> Routine is what you need. Eat, Sleep, Train, Repeat.


Sounds like Skynet has control over us!


----------



## The L Man (Sep 13, 2010)

Push day today. Going to eat a chicken breast with rice about 1 hour 30 mins before. Anything else I can take for energy during the workout? Banana and a cup of coffee alright?


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

The L Man said:


> Push day today. Going to eat a chicken breast with rice about 1 hour 30 mins before. Anything else I can take for energy during the workout? Banana and a cup of coffee alright?


yeah get some caffiene in ya. and a banana after you have trained... then your protein shake, then a hour after a good protein meal


----------



## The L Man (Sep 13, 2010)

flinty90 said:


> yeah get some caffiene in ya. and a banana after you have trained... then your protein shake, then a hour after a good protein meal


Sounds good to me! cheers.


----------



## chickenlegs (Nov 2, 2011)

I've found that i need around 200mg+ of caffiene pre workout to feel any effect mate. So i have a black coffee bout an hour before workout and down 3 cheapo caffiene pills 50mg each. Gets me to around 200-250mg defo gives me a bit more energy and focus. I also sip my pwo shake during workout if i'm not feeling full. Makes it easier to eat a large pwo meal.


----------



## The L Man (Sep 13, 2010)

Going to struggle with this chicken breast and rice 

EDIT:

FFS another dig from someone at work. "You're not heavy enough to make the chair go down are you?" Regarding one of those desk chairs that can be adjusted when sat on.


----------



## chickenlegs (Nov 2, 2011)

Why's that mate?? Get a pint of water and sip it with each mouthful.


----------



## The L Man (Sep 13, 2010)

chickenlegs said:


> Why's that mate?? Get a pint of water and sip it with each mouthful.


Just not hungry mate. Yeah I got some water on hand.


----------



## chickenlegs (Nov 2, 2011)

Is it the same person that keeps saying sh*t to you?


----------



## The L Man (Sep 13, 2010)

chickenlegs said:


> Is it the same person that keeps saying sh*t to you?


Nah someone else this time lmao. Always get the odd remark like "You need to bulk up". No ****! All they have for lunch is like a sandwich and crisps where as I eat meals and drink shakes etc.

Only motivates me more to prove them wrong one day.


----------



## chickenlegs (Nov 2, 2011)

Yeah man, tell them to kindly shove their comments up their ar*e, meal deal [email protected] And yeh man you'll pack on the mass if you remain consistent.


----------



## chickenlegs (Nov 2, 2011)

And remember at least you ain't a fat c*nt! I've had to cut over a stone of flab and i've still got work to do.


----------



## The L Man (Sep 13, 2010)

chickenlegs said:


> And remember at least you ain't a fat c*nt! I've had to cut over a stone of flab and i've still got work to do.


Haha cheers man. Good luck with your goals too :thumb:


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

GHRP6 and you won't stop eating


----------



## chickenlegs (Nov 2, 2011)

Ty mate, i balooned to 16st 8 due to laying about from the spinal disc pain. I kept eating 5 meals a day though as i didn't want to lose muscle mass. Was a bad idea lol! Slapped on two stone of flab over 18 months. I've dropped to 15st 2 over last 6 months, i've not been on a diet though. Lean bulking whilst hitting fasted cardio 3 times a week. It's not been all roses though, had 2 bouts of trapped nerves towards the middle of my back. So my training intensity tends to yoyo. Gotta keep plugging on though mate, take the rough with the smooth. Eventually i want to be around 16st ripped, so i need to put on a good two stone of lean mass. It's gonna be a fun ride man.


----------



## The L Man (Sep 13, 2010)

Tassotti said:


> GHRP6 and you won't stop eating


What is it mate? Tried google but didn't understand what I was looking at. 



chickenlegs said:


> Ty mate, i balooned to 16st 8 due to laying about from the spinal disc pain. I kept eating 5 meals a day though as i didn't want to lose muscle mass. Was a bad idea lol! Slapped on two stone of flab over 18 months. I've dropped to 15st 2 over last 6 months, i've not been on a diet though. Lean bulking whilst hitting fasted cardio 3 times a week. It's not been all roses though, had 2 bouts of trapped nerves towards the middle of my back. So my training intensity tends to yoyo. Gotta keep plugging on though mate, take the rough with the smooth. Eventually i want to be around 16st ripped, so i need to put on a good two stone of mass. It's gonna be a fun ride man.


Whoa you've had a lot of obstacles then! 15 stone is a good weight to start though? Hopefuly you can stay injury free from now on eh!


----------



## The L Man (Sep 13, 2010)

*PUSH DAY*

Push day yesterday. Again rubbish stats, but oh well:

*Bench press* 50kg 8 reps, 55kg - 6, 6, 10 (last one with a spotter)

*Overhead press* 35kg - 8, 8, 8, 7

*Incline bench* - 40kg - 8, 5, 6, 8 (last one with a spotter)

*Dips* - 8, 6, 7, 6

Someone from the gym said my grip is too narrow when benching/incline bench. As I've got quite long arms I need to go wider lol.

Also had really bad shoulder pains during dips. This happens from time to time.


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

where dips are concerned, you may be descending too far, i only go as far as a 90o angle in my arms, any lower and i feel it stresses the shoulders too much, you could sub it for a close grip bench press if the problem continues. i like to do em with an oly ez bar


----------



## The L Man (Sep 13, 2010)

danMUNDY said:


> where dips are concerned, you may be descending too far, i only go as far as a 90o angle in my arms, any lower and i feel it stresses the shoulders too much, you could sub it for a close grip bench press if the problem continues. i like to do em with an oly ez bar


I'll try that then mate. Sometimes I can do them pain free, but other days it kills (not in a good way lol).


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

Some guy in my gym does 100kg weighted dips for 20 reps, absolute unit!


----------



## chickenlegs (Nov 2, 2011)

The L Man said:


> What is it mate? Tried google but didn't understand what I was looking at.
> 
> Whoa you've had a lot of obstacles then! 15 stone is a good weight to start though? Hopefuly you can stay injury free from now on eh!


Thank you mate, yeh 15st is a decent weight for my 6ft 1" frame. I'd say i'd be around 14st lean though hence why i want to add a few stone of lean tissue.


----------



## chickenlegs (Nov 2, 2011)

Leeds89 said:


> Some guy in my gym does 100kg weighted dips for 20 reps, absolute unit!


Beast mate!!


----------



## chickenlegs (Nov 2, 2011)

The L Man said:


> *PUSH DAY*
> 
> Push day yesterday. Again rubbish stats, but oh well:
> 
> ...


Are you doing your dips slowly? In control of the ROM? As dan said don't go below parallel with the ground as it's really harsh on the shoulder joint. Also make sure your elbows don't flair out, you should position your elbows in line with your shoulder. And maintain the position through out the ROM. As with all lifts keep it slow and controlled, if you can't complete the exercise whilst in control then just do the negative part of the rep until you build up your strength. You don't want to screw up your shoulders mate, if you do you can wave bye bye to dips in future.


----------



## chickenlegs (Nov 2, 2011)

Did you experience any pain flat benching?? I wouldn't be surprised if part of your shoulder pain is from lose bench form with your long arms.


----------



## Fat (Jan 2, 2010)

Maybe do these dips instead:


----------



## chickenlegs (Nov 2, 2011)

That looks f*ucking awful for shoulders mate lol.

And the guy tells him to go lower lol, pop goes the shoulder joint.


----------



## Fat (Jan 2, 2010)

chickenlegs said:


> That looks f*ucking awful for shoulders mate lol.


 :lol:


----------



## The L Man (Sep 13, 2010)

Leeds89 said:


> Some guy in my gym does 100kg weighted dips for 20 reps, absolute unit!


Stop watching me!



chickenlegs said:


> Did you experience any pain flat benching?? I wouldn't be surprised if part of your shoulder pain is from lose bench form with your long arms.


Bench is not too bad mate. Sometimes it hurts if I don't warm up properly, but for the most part it's ok.

There is a slight balance problem though as one of my shoulder blades sticks out a little bit (not freakishly). I went to a specalist about it as my right shoulder can also be clicked at will just by moving it around. He just gave me some stretching to do. I was hoping it could simply be clicked into place but guess not.


----------



## chickenlegs (Nov 2, 2011)

The L Man said:


> There is a slight balance problem though as one of my shoulder blades sticks out a little bit (not freakishly). I went to a specalist about it as my right shoulder can also be clicked at will just by moving it around. He just gave me some stretching to do. I was hoping it could simply be clicked into place but guess not.


Ahh ok, this could just be a muscle imbalance. Have you had X rays? Has the stretching helped?

You could try these out : http://www.myfit.ca/exercisedatabase/search.asp?muscle=serratus


----------



## chickenlegs (Nov 2, 2011)

And if you are feeling your bench in your shoulders and can't keep your form tight, you could also drop flat bench just do incline/decline. Ego lifts do f*ck all for your ego if you end up injured!


----------



## The L Man (Sep 13, 2010)

chickenlegs said:


> Ahh ok, this could just be a muscle imbalance. Have you had X rays? Has the stretching helped?
> 
> You could try these out : http://www.myfit.ca/exercisedatabase/search.asp?muscle=serratus





chickenlegs said:


> And if you are feeling your bench in your shoulders and can't keep your form tight, you could also drop flat bench just do incline/decline. Ego lifts do f*ck all for your ego if you end up injured!


Thanks buddy. Repped :thumbup1:


----------



## chickenlegs (Nov 2, 2011)

Np bud, every little helps.


----------



## The L Man (Sep 13, 2010)

In other news....legs today


----------



## chickenlegs (Nov 2, 2011)

Turn that frown upside down! lmfao. Legs day is the best day! For me anyways, the distant dream of having some mass on my shallow wading bird wheels is enough to make me love it.


----------



## The L Man (Sep 13, 2010)

chickenlegs said:


> Turn that frown upside down! lmfao. Legs day is the best day! For me anyways, the distant dream of having some mass on my shallow wading bird wheels is enough to make me love it.


Haha it's squats - they make me ill! But oh well 

Shall I even bother doing abs? Waste of time at my weight?


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Do abs. A strong core is essential. Plays a massive part in all of the compound lifts (and many others)

Don't do a thousand situps though. Do standing weighted crunches and planks


----------



## The L Man (Sep 13, 2010)

Tassotti said:


> Do abs. A strong core is essential. Plays a part in all of the compound lifts (and many others)


Any recommend ab routine? Never done them before tbh.


----------



## chickenlegs (Nov 2, 2011)

Make sure you are fully hydrated mate if you're feeling ill on leg day, drink plenty of water in general. And make sure you sip fluid throughout your session. Don't eat too soon before work out either, usually i allow 90 mins between pre workout meal and workout. On leg day i give it another half hour. Concentrate on breathing whilst squatting and remember to rest adequately between sets. No need to be super hardcore.


----------



## chickenlegs (Nov 2, 2011)

I don't train abs tbh, but tass suggested 2 exercises ... "Do standing weighted crunches and planks"


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Also do hanging leg raises, or hanging knee raises if you cant to them, or captains chair if you cant do them.


----------



## The L Man (Sep 13, 2010)

How many sets/rep range for abs tass?


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

3x8 on each is fine. Just get them working. Do more if you can. 15 reps max


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)




----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

if you cant do them do either of these


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)




----------



## The L Man (Sep 13, 2010)

Gone a bit off the rails since Friday and appetite has vanished yet again. A common symptom it seems.

Nevertheless, Pull day today so that means deadlifts. Should I be looking to add weight or continue with last weeks weight and just add more reps?


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

The L Man said:


> Gone a bit off the rails since Friday and appetite has vanished yet again. A common symptom it seems.
> 
> Nevertheless, Pull day today so that means deadlifts. Should I be looking to add weight or continue with last weeks weight and just add more reps?


As much weight as you can do with still being able to do 8 reps.

My appetite goes right down when I'm feeling depressed. Luckily it doesn't happen much nowadays but when it does I can't stomach a meal even if I'm starving


----------



## The L Man (Sep 13, 2010)

Leeds89 said:


> As much weight as you can do with still being able to do 8 reps.
> 
> My appetite goes right down when I'm feeling depressed. Luckily it doesn't happen much nowadays but when it does *I can't stomach a meal even if I'm starving*


Same here. I can't explain it, but if I'm feeling down I just don't want to eat. :\


----------



## chickenlegs (Nov 2, 2011)

Whey and oats in milk and water. Until you feel like eating.


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

Helps me to look at a pic of someone who you want to look like, some inspiratoin get yourself feeling better, thinking about how amazing the future will be when you're fvcking massive. It's all that keeps me going to be honest


----------



## 2H3ENCH4U (May 23, 2012)

You cheered up yet L Man ??


----------



## The L Man (Sep 13, 2010)

Leeds89 said:


> Helps me to look at a pic of someone who you want to look like, some inspiratoin get yourself feeling better, thinking about how amazing the future will be when you're fvcking massive. It's all that keeps me going to be honest


Do that all the time mate  always watching YouTube videos too haha. Bit off topic, but did you say you run a Test only cycle?



2H3ENCH4U said:


> You cheered up yet L Man ??


Not yet mate!  up and down like a yoyo, lol!


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Small people can't eat and fat people can't stop - just saying like


----------



## Natty.Solider (May 4, 2012)




----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

The L Man said:


> Do that all the time mate  always watching YouTube videos too haha. Bit off topic, but did you say you run a Test only cycle?


Yes mate I did, but if I could go back and educate myself about diet and training better I'd probably have seen much better gains.

I always watch this video when I'm not feeling it, never fails to get me motivated and determined.






Just priced up my next cycle, 320 it's gonna cost, and that's not including the PCT and DNP if I need to cut afterwards  EXCITEDDDDDDDDDD


----------



## The L Man (Sep 13, 2010)

Natty.Solider said:


>














Leeds89 said:


> Yes mate I did, but if I could go back and educate myself about diet and training better I'd probably have seen much better gains.
> 
> I always watch this video when I'm not feeling it, never fails to get me motivated and determined.
> 
> ...


Nice one mate. Will keep an eye on your journal for your next cycle (no ****) 

That's a great speech. A lot of hate for zyzz etc but I like them. This video is one of my favourites as it shows his transformation and has the catchiest song ever


----------



## The L Man (Sep 13, 2010)

*Pull day yesterday.*

*Deadlifts* - 100kg - 8, 8, 8, 8 (then I fvcking realised i did 110kg last week...fvcking idiot. Stick to 110 or be a nutter and go 115?)

*Dumbell Row* - 32.5kg - 6, 6, 6, 7 (random 7 at the end because I thought of something that made me angry lol). Ready to change to barbell row now I think as suggested earlier. Will have to be a low weight and work on technique.

*BB cur*l - 10kg on each side - 8, 6, 6, 6

*Chins* - 6, 6, 6, 5

Action shot of me in the gym:


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

The L Man said:


> Nice one mate. Will keep an eye on your journal for your next cycle (no ****)
> 
> That's a great speech. A lot of hate for zyzz etc but I like them. This video is one of my favourites as it shows his transformation and has the catchiest song ever


I'll be starting a new journal for this one mate, called "Leeds89: Aesthetics or Death" :lol:

I'll drop you a link when I start it up


----------



## The L Man (Sep 13, 2010)

Leeds89 said:


> I'll be starting a new journal for this one mate, called "Leeds89: Aesthetics or Death" :lol:
> 
> I'll drop you a link when I start it up


Looking forward to it  when you likely to start?


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

The L Man said:


> Looking forward to it  when you likely to start?


Get back around the 2nd, will be ordering pretty much straight away, so probably by the 10th of August I reckon? REALLLLLLLLLLLY can't wait for this one, student loan goes in not too long after that aswell so will be spending my money on food instead of getting [email protected] Love being on cycle, seeing the mirror change week by week best feeling in the world, shame I never want to be off cycle :lol:


----------



## The L Man (Sep 13, 2010)

Leeds89 said:


> Get back around the 2nd, will be ordering pretty much straight away, so probably by the 10th of August I reckon? REALLLLLLLLLLLY can't wait for this one, student loan goes in not too long after that aswell so will be spending my money on food instead of getting [email protected] Love being on cycle, *seeing the mirror change week by week best feeling in the world*, shame I never want to be off cycle :lol:


Sounds good to me!! BTW great name for your new journal, lol.


----------



## n1ckage (Apr 17, 2012)

The L Man said:


> Nice one mate. Will keep an eye on your journal for your next cycle (no ****)
> 
> That's a great speech. A lot of hate for zyzz etc but I like them. This video is one of my favourites as it shows his transformation and has the catchiest song ever


FWARRRRKK!!!


----------



## The L Man (Sep 13, 2010)

Seriously considering cutting out drinking. Or at least cutting down to a moderate amount. I feel it's playing a huge part in me not making gains. Also, I think it's what makes me feel down mentally. Not the weekend iteself, but the come down on a Monday morning after a weekend of barely eating and feeling skinny as. But I do enjoy letting myself go after a long week...does anyone here actually drink regularly?


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

The L Man said:


> Seriously considering cutting out drinking. Or at least cutting down to a moderate amount. I feel it's playing a huge part in me not making gains. Also, I think it's what makes me feel down mentally. Not the weekend iteself, but the come down on a Monday morning after a weekend of barely eating and feeling skinny as. But I do enjoy letting myself go after a long week...does anyone here actually drink regularly?


Not anymore mate, not since I was 9 stone


----------



## The L Man (Sep 13, 2010)

Leeds89 said:


> Not anymore mate, not since I was 9 stone


Fairplay! Did you not find it hard? I'm by no means an alcoholic, but when all my friends are out drinking it's hard to say no.


----------



## RadMan23 (Dec 22, 2010)

Ffs you need to get a grip and realise alcohol is the route of all your problems.

You wont gain unless you make changes mate. I promise you once you start growing you wont care about drinking anymore. Alcohol is the devils **** water.


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

The L Man said:


> Fairplay! Did you not find it hard? I'm by no means an alcoholic, but when all my friends are out drinking it's hard to say no.


It was pretty hard, but I moved away from all my mates when I went to uni so it was a bit easier I guess. Except I wasn't getting drunk every weekend, I was taking like 5g of mcat, MUCH worse and you think you lose appetite on a hangover, try not eating for 2 days out of every week. Glad I gave that sort of sh1t up, I rarely go out now prefer to go to gym and see myself become aesthetic


----------



## The L Man (Sep 13, 2010)

RadMan23 said:


> Ffs you need to get a grip and realise alcohol is the route of all your problems.
> 
> You wont gain unless you make changes mate. I promise you once you start growing you wont care about drinking anymore. Alcohol is the devils **** water.


You're right mate. :\



Leeds89 said:


> It was pretty hard, but I moved away from all my mates when I went to uni so it was a bit easier I guess. Except I wasn't getting drunk every weekend, I was taking like 5g of mcat, MUCH worse and you think you lose appetite on a hangover, try not eating for 2 days out of every week. Glad I gave that sort of sh1t up, I rarely go out now prefer to go to gym and see myself become aesthetic


Cool! I thought uni would have been worse for drinking  how old were you when you started uni?

Never done mcat mate. I know people who do though. People are always in the toilets doing it when I go out haha.

P.S - Mirin' dedication to the aesthetic cause!


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

The L Man said:


> Cool! I thought uni would have been worse for drinking  how old were you when you started uni?
> 
> Never done mcat mate. I know people who do though. People are always in the toilets doing it when I go out haha.
> 
> P.S - Mirin' dedication to the aesthetic cause!


Yea you'd think so but I went to uni when I was just about to turn 21, so was a bit older, and had already worked the sh1t job with [email protected] wage for a couple years so decided to take it seriously and work hard - I type this sat in Austria at an internship I was hand-picked for  And yea mcat is the devil, AWFUL stuff not going there again, I can't have just one line, I did 20g at Creamfields 2010 lol not going back there.

And yes mate, I'd rather die trying than not try at all, the sooner I stop fvcking around and start doing things right the sooner I can enjoy the aesthetics, I'm on my way but gotta keep dedicated to get to the finish line


----------



## The L Man (Sep 13, 2010)

Leeds89 said:


> Yea you'd think so but I went to uni when I was just about to turn 21, so was a bit older, and had already worked the sh1t job with [email protected] wage for a couple years so decided to take it seriously and work hard - I type this sat in Austria at an internship I was hand-picked for  And yea mcat is the devil, AWFUL stuff not going there again, I can't have just one line, I did 20g at Creamfields 2010 lol not going back there.
> 
> And yes mate, I'd rather die trying than not try at all, the sooner I stop fvcking around and start doing things right the sooner I can enjoy the aesthetics, I'm on my way but gotta keep dedicated to get to the finish line


Uni is sooo tempting, but I have no idea what career I want to follow lol. Congrats mate you've done well!


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

The L Man said:


> Uni is sooo tempting, but I have no idea what career I want to follow lol. Congrats mate you've done well!


Think of something you enjoy and look for possible careers in it. If you do something you don't enjoy, you won't do well, and you'll have a sh1t time. Do something you enjoy you'll have a good time and get a good degree out of it!


----------



## The L Man (Sep 13, 2010)

Leeds89 said:


> Think of something you enjoy and look for possible careers in it. If you do something you don't enjoy, you won't do well, and you'll have a sh1t time. Do something you enjoy you'll have a good time and get a good degree out of it!


Will have a think, yeah.


----------



## The L Man (Sep 13, 2010)

Just ate this:



Cheaters gonna' cheat.


----------



## bigtommay (Jun 26, 2012)

LMan just read through all 26 pages of your log and the main thing that strikes me is just to improve your discipline and realise that the results aren't immediate, you won't notice visual improvements on a day by day basis. Just drum it into yourself to do the same things daily and keep telling yourself it's a 6 month plan and fully assess yourself after 6 months. If guarantee improvements if you stick to an eating plan, train hard and sleep (don't underrate this) properly. As for drinking, even if you go out an only drink a couple then it's a real improvement than getting smashed and not being able to eat, train and sleep for a day or two. You're 21 after all, this is a normal part of life at that age.

In terms of diet work it all out and stick to a regime. Have a look at Katch Mcardle formula as a 'rough guide' to calories that you need and work from this. Weigh yourself on a weekly basis under the exact same conditions at the same time (i.e upon waking). If you lose weight or maintain then it's an indicator that you want to up the calories. Do this by aboutn 500 calories until you plateau. Then up them again. In terms of macros just start with a rough 40/40/20 split (write it all down - use a spreadsheet!)&#8230;try and get the protein around about the 1.5g-2g per lb of your lean body mass (or even just your overall mass). Do not go too crazy on calories just to 'get bigger'&#8230;.i have done this and it will possibly just make you fat and feeling unhealthy.

If you're struggling to eat&#8230;.get a blender, work out the macros, pile in some oats, protein, cottage cheese, peanut butter or whatever and drink it. It's such an easy option.

Make meals such as chicken in bulk at the weekend and freeze/defrost as necessary throughout the week. It's a timesaver.

Do all of this and learn the fundamentals of bodybuilding for a year or two whilst researching aas. Then when you do go to do it, you'l be ready to do it right with a great base.

All the best bro.


----------



## The L Man (Sep 13, 2010)

bigtommay said:


> LMan just read through all 26 pages of your log and the main thing that strikes me is just to improve your discipline and realise that the results aren't immediate, you won't notice visual improvements on a day by day basis. Just drum it into yourself to do the same things daily and keep telling yourself it's a 6 month plan and fully assess yourself after 6 months. If guarantee improvements if you stick to an eating plan, train hard and sleep (don't underrate this) properly. As for drinking, even if you go out an only drink a couple then it's a real improvement than getting smashed and not being able to eat, train and sleep for a day or two. You're 21 after all, this is a normal part of life at that age.
> 
> In terms of diet work it all out and stick to a regime. Have a look at Katch Mcardle formula as a 'rough guide' to calories that you need and work from this. Weigh yourself on a weekly basis under the exact same conditions at the same time (i.e upon waking). If you lose weight or maintain then it's an indicator that you want to up the calories. Do this by aboutn 500 calories until you plateau. Then up them again. In terms of macros just start with a rough 40/40/20 split (write it all down - use a spreadsheet!)&#8230;try and get the protein around about the 1.5g-2g per lb of your lean body mass (or even just your overall mass). Do not go too crazy on calories just to 'get bigger'&#8230;.i have done this and it will possibly just make you fat and feeling unhealthy.
> 
> ...


Thanks buddy. Quality post.


----------



## The L Man (Sep 13, 2010)

Still feeling crazy tired in the mornings and throughout random parts of the day. I get around 6-7 hours sleep. Not ideal, but not that bad surely. Woke up last night with mad sweats. Isn't that a tren side effect? Never touched AAS in my life and I'm getting the side effects lol!

Just drinking on a double espresso and planning what to eat today. Ideas for lunch time? Got a lunch box full of food in my bag but want to add more.

Also, push day today. Hope I can improve on last week in some way.


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

lets see a pic of this food in ur lunchbox then Lman :laugh: it should be filled with jacket potatoes, chicken & tuna lol. hows training coming on?


----------



## The L Man (Sep 13, 2010)

JANIKvonD said:


> lets see a pic of this food in ur lunchbox then Lman :laugh: it should be filled with jacket potatoes, chicken & tuna lol. hows training coming on?


Will take more food pics soon lol!

Lunchbox sounds childish lmao, but it's industrial sized (joking). Only has a chicken sandwich with wholmeal bread, 1x chicken breast, 125g of wholegrain rice, some fruit and a greek yoghurt and a shake. Need more!

Training is ok mate. Still weak as s*it, but hoping to improve...


----------



## chickenlegs (Nov 2, 2011)

Doesn't matter what weight you lift man, you are never gonna be an olympic weight lifter. So who cares whether it's 30kg or 130kg. As long it's challenging for you then the weight is fine for you. It's a one horse race, stop looking around you and focus on what you need to do for your progression. You are not weak you are getting strong.


----------



## The L Man (Sep 13, 2010)

Thanks chickenlegs. There is a lot of competetion about even with friends... "I can lift blahblahblahKG". I have a mate who only trains chest and arms I swear. Everytime we're out he takes his fvcking shirt off - thinks he's gods gift sometimes! I can't wait to gain some size and overtake his stage


----------



## The L Man (Sep 13, 2010)

Some more food pics. 2x chicken (thigh and leg I think) with rice, salad, potatoes:



Portuguese custard cake:


----------



## chickenlegs (Nov 2, 2011)

Np man, just focus on yourself. Wtf is in that cake?


----------



## The L Man (Sep 13, 2010)

chickenlegs said:


> Np man, just focus on yourself. Wtf is in that cake?


Custard  http://www.spicelines.com/L1070041bitten%20pasteis%3A450wide.jpg


----------



## chickenlegs (Nov 2, 2011)

Lol k, was expecting some other ingredients.


----------



## The L Man (Sep 13, 2010)

*PUSH DAY*

*Bench* - 55kg - 6, 7, 6, 6 - Managed all without a spotter this time

*Overhead pres*s - 40kg - 6, 6, 6, 6 - That's an increase in weight. Last week was 35kg

*Incline bench* - 40kg - 8, 7, 6, 8 - had to switch the 10kg plates to 7.5kg on last set. So weak wtf.

*Dips* - 8, 8, 8, 7 - Not much shoulder pain this time 

All crap lifts I know. Hope I can increase soon.

*DIET:*

3x Wheatbix with semi skimmed milk and a cup of coffee

1 banana

Chicken sandwich with wholemeal bread

Fruit salad

Greek yoghurt

1 chicken thigh 1 chicken leg with rice/salad/potatoes (struggled to finish all tbh)

Custard cake (oh well)

1 chicken breast with 125g of rice

2tbs of olive oil (for added cals)

1 cup of coffee and a banana

Workout

Mass gainer shake

2 sea bass fillets with potatoes and green beans (drizzled with olive oil)

Strawberry ice cream

Mass gainer shake


----------



## Natty.Solider (May 4, 2012)

Get more sleep brother. I could do 6-7 hours sleep every night BUT feel terrible in the day time. A few times its fine, but if I do it alot then It starts to run me down. Much better on 8. I know its hard to go to bed erlier but just try it out, youll wake up feeling great with that extra hour. Glad your increasing your weights too, good man!


----------



## The L Man (Sep 13, 2010)

Natty.Solider said:


> Get more sleep brother. I could do 6-7 hours sleep every night BUT feel terrible in the day time. A few times its fine, but if I do it alot then It starts to run me down. Much better on 8. I know its hard to go to bed erlier but just try it out, youll wake up feeling great with that extra hour. Glad your increasing your weights too, good man!


Thanks mate. Always struggled to get sleep. I seem to come alive at night for some reason lol. Will try and geet 8 from now on!


----------



## chickenlegs (Nov 2, 2011)

Good stuff mate, seems you tightened your form on dips then...? You're still being negative about progress bud, doesn't matter where you start, what matters is where you finish. Keep cracking on and get more sleep as natty said.


----------



## Natty.Solider (May 4, 2012)

Im exactly the same lol. Its hard, sometimes you have to force yourself out of bed in the morning early, just so you will spend the day knackered and WANT to go to bed erlier to shift your pattern by just an hour or something. Reguards diet.. I know your working, so spend some money on a morning shake. When your waking up your body is craving protein after being starved all night. Id invest in a nice shake for before bed/ in the morning. You dont want to have a mass gainer before you go to sleep becuae they are usually packed full of carbs/ things that will make you buzz. I reccomend nutrisport 90+, but then again id reccomend that for almost everything as I love it. You might feel alot better in yourself if you drop the stims aswell... infact drop all sugars you fat bast! These will just spike your energy. The benefit of being on a boring mundane diet is that your blood sugar stays pretty constant so you dont get spikes in insulin which means you have a constant energy. It also keeps your body in great condition for making gains


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Sometimes we need that spike


----------



## The L Man (Sep 13, 2010)

chickenlegs said:


> Good stuff mate, seems you tightened your form on dips then...? You're still being negative about progress bud, doesn't matter where you start, what matters is where you finish. Keep cracking on and get more sleep as natty said.


Yeah, I took the advice last week. Also did a bit more stretching which seemed to help  Thanks mate. Definitely need more sleep. Feeling really tired towards the end of the week lol.



Natty.Solider said:


> Im exactly the same lol. Its hard, sometimes you have to force yourself out of bed in the morning early, just so you will spend the day knackered and WANT to go to bed erlier to shift your pattern by just an hour or something. Reguards diet.. I know your working, so spend some money on a morning shake. When your waking up your body is craving protein after being starved all night. Id invest in a nice shake for before bed/ in the morning. You dont want to have a mass gainer before you go to sleep becuae they are usually packed full of carbs/ things that will make you buzz. I reccomend nutrisport 90+, but then again id reccomend that for almost everything as I love it. You might feel alot better in yourself if you drop the stims aswell... infact drop all sugars you fat bast! These will just spike your energy. The benefit of being on a boring mundane diet is that your blood sugar stays pretty constant so you dont get spikes in insulin which means you have a constant energy. It also keeps your body in great condition for making gains


Yeah I get up at like 7:30 most mornings so really have to get more sleep! Ok will up the protein in the morning. Had a shake after my breakfast today. Pretty low on cash atm as I booked a holiday with my mates, but will invest on a quality shake of some kind after as my current one is pretty s*it!

Haha sugar is that bad then? :\ I thought I was ok for cakes ect because I'm so skinny so no fear of fat. You on a low sugar diet?


----------



## The L Man (Sep 13, 2010)

Bit of Friday inspiration / mind f*ck time (no ****):



17 years old...what's he been on (srs)??


----------



## RDS (Aug 29, 2011)

The L Man said:


> View attachment 88758
> 
> 
> 17 years old...what's he been on (srs)??


He's been on the old genetics.


----------



## Natty.Solider (May 4, 2012)

What do we need the spike for tassotti? And at this level?

Im racking my brains trying to find a 2 hours nutritional lecture about blood sugar that I watched. It was a while ago now so my knowledge might be a little rusty, though I remember leaving it with the consensus that blood sugar needed to say constant and flat. At the time I was cutting down, so maybe Ive tied myself in a little knot. I am on an almost zero sugar diet, I eat nothing sweet only wholesome foods. The sweetest thing I have is my shake


----------



## The L Man (Sep 13, 2010)

RDS said:


> He's been on the old genetics.


So he's just lucky lol. I hate my genetics!



Natty.Solider said:


> What do we need the spike for tassotti? And at this level?
> 
> Im racking my brains trying to find a 2 hours nutritional lecture about blood sugar that I watched. It was a while ago now so my knowledge might be a little rusty, though I remember leaving it with the consensus that blood sugar needed to say constant and flat. At the time I was cutting down, so maybe Ive tied myself in a little knot. I am on an almost zero sugar diet, I eat nothing sweet only wholesome foods. The sweetest thing I have is my shake


Do you not feel tired/weak sometimes? Maybe it's just in my head, but a bit of sugar gives me energy. But then above you did say a mundane diet keeps blood sugar levels constant. I'm not very good with the science of nutrition. Need to read more...

So you avoid anything like pre workouts? How about dirnk wise (alcohol) vodka/coke etc?


----------



## RDS (Aug 29, 2011)

The L Man said:


> So he's just lucky lol. I hate my genetics!


I can't say for certain if he has used anything or not but that physique is definitely achievable natty. The shoulder to waste ratio is pure genetics.


----------



## The L Man (Sep 13, 2010)

RDS said:


> I can't say for certain if he has used anything or not but that physique is definitely achievable natty. The shoulder to waste ratio is pure genetics.


Crazy for only 17 years old. A lot of people online accusing him of not being natty. His names Jeff Seid.


----------



## Natty.Solider (May 4, 2012)

The L Man said:


> Do you not feel tired/weak sometimes? Maybe it's just in my head, but a bit of sugar gives me energy. But then above you did say a mundane diet keeps blood sugar levels constant. I'm not very good with the science of nutrition. Need to read more...
> 
> So you avoid anything like pre workouts? How about dirnk wise (alcohol) vodka/coke etc?


Your blood sugar might be every where which is why you feel good on sugar and awful when it drops. Same sort of effect as when you have left ages between a meal. I avoid pre-workouts, all energy drinks, stims, sugar etc... I dont drink alcohol, coke or any of that. Well maybe now and again for sugary things or energy drinks, but not as a habit and I couldnt tell you the last time. I always eat very clean, I see food as something my body need. I do have low energy every now and again of course like everybody, but its mainly due to sleep. If I have had a normal full sleep and eat clean I have constant un-altered energy throughout the whole day. I used to be really up and down and never knew why, so one day I sorted my diet and sleeping out and its been a big improvement for my life.

And im not sure that he is natty. ive seen some 17 year old looking like that but they were popping dbols.


----------



## The L Man (Sep 13, 2010)

Natty.Solider said:


> Your blood sugar might be every where which is why you feel good on sugar and awful when it drops. Same sort of effect as when you have left ages between a meal. I avoid pre-workouts, all energy drinks, stims, sugar etc... I dont drink alcohol, coke or any of that. Well maybe now and again for sugary things or energy drinks, but not as a habit and I couldnt tell you the last time. I always eat very clean, I see food as something my body need. I do have low energy every now and again of course like everybody, but its mainly due to sleep. If I have had a normal full sleep and eat clean I have constant un-altered energy throughout the whole day. I used to be really up and down and never knew why, so one day I sorted my diet and sleeping out and its been a big improvement for my life.
> 
> And im not sure that he is natty. ive seen some 17 year old looking like that but they were popping dbols.


Sounds like you have a pretty strict regime in terms of diet. That outlook reminds me of some member on here who said he see's food as nothing more than "Compounds for his body" lol. Didn't realise you were a no alcohol drinker too. I seriously need to consider dropping booze and see what results I make.

What do you think of the "if it fits your macros" diet? "The phrase If It Fits Your Macros (often abbreviated to IIFYM) refers to meeting the individual macronutrient needs relevant to one's goals and then filling the remaining calories with foods of personal preference."


----------



## Natty.Solider (May 4, 2012)

Yeah, I just dont see the need to eat dirty if you can eat clean - may seem sad but I dont get much enjoyment out of food... apart from a big succulent steak sitting my my plate. IIFYM - I dont know, I havent tried it personally, but when your starting out I most definately did it by accident haha, so id say it works, just not how I like to do things now. I was watching a boxnation lead up to the haye vs. chisora fight and haye said "you are what you eat, so if you put **** into your body, you are ****" - And I agree. Thats just a personal view.


----------



## The L Man (Sep 13, 2010)

Natty.Solider said:


> Yeah, I just dont see the need to eat dirty if you can eat clean - may seem sad but I dont get much enjoyment out of food... apart from a big succulent steak sitting my my plate. IIFYM - I dont know, I havent tried it personally, but when your starting out I most definately did it by accident haha, so id say it works, just not how I like to do things now. I was watching a boxnation lead up to the haye vs. chisora fight and haye said "you are what you eat, so if you put **** into your body, you are ****" - And I agree. Thats just a personal view.


Yeah it does make sense really. I could never eat a ton of fast food anyway. Makes me feel ill.

Looking forward to that fight tomorrow. Haye looked in great condition during the weigh in!


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

Natty.Solider said:


> Yeah, I just dont see the need to eat dirty if you can eat clean - may seem sad but I dont get much enjoyment out of food... apart from a big succulent steak sitting my my plate. IIFYM - I dont know, I havent tried it personally, but when your starting out I most definately did it by accident haha, so id say it works, just not how I like to do things now. I was watching a boxnation lead up to the haye vs. chisora fight and haye said "you are what you eat, so if you put **** into your body, you are ****" - And I agree. Thats just a personal view.


Same, I don't really enjoy eating, it's just something I need to do


----------



## Natty.Solider (May 4, 2012)

The L Man said:


> Yeah it does make sense really. I could never eat a ton of fast food anyway. Makes me feel ill.
> 
> Looking forward to that fight tomorrow. Haye looked in great condition during the weigh in!


Haye will absolutely paste him. He already knocked chisora out at the press conference and broke his trainers jaw haha. Chisora is not in good condition and he knows it, haye is faster, stronger and a more intelligent fighter


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

I ****ing love eating!! Just hate the washing up that comes with it haha

Hope all is well L MAN


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Leeds89 said:


> Same, I don't really enjoy eating, it's just something I need to do


you mean you eat ???? :whistling:


----------



## The L Man (Sep 13, 2010)

flinty90 said:


> you mean you eat ???? :whistling:


Leeds you gonna take that!?


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

The L Man said:


> Leeds you gonna take that!?


of course he is the pussy cant put his mop and bucket down long enough to hit me lol !!!


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

i love my grub like!

try that ravenous suppliment...supposed to be great for increasing appetite


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

flinty90 said:


> of course he is the pussy cant put his mop and bucket down long enough to hit me lol !!!


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

Fvck you Flinty


----------



## The L Man (Sep 13, 2010)

Did legs on Friday by the way. First time properly training legs in a while and I'm still feeling it today!

*LEGS (13/07/2012)*

*SQUATS* - 65kg 10 reps, 75kg 8 reps, 80kg 8 reps, 80kg 6 reps - I was adjusting weight to see what I was comfortable with. My form wasn't as smooth once I got to 80kg, but next session shall I start at 80kg or 75kg?

*SLDL *- 50kg 8 reps, 50kg 8 reps, 60kg 10 reps, 60kg 10 reps - First time EVER doing this lift so started light to work on form. Hopefully I was doing it right: I bent my knees slightly and then lowered until I felt a pull on my hamstrings. My hamstrings and glutes were hurting so I assume I was doing right. Only problem was my wrists started to hurt for some reason.

*CALF RAISES* - 70kg 30reps, 75kg 25, 20, 25 - These are a killer. I used a leg press machine (like this one: http://www.riversideonline.com/source/images/slideshow/fsm22_legpress.jpg). Is it effective using a machine like that? Or am I better off using the smith machine or squat rack to do standing calf raises with a barbell?

This was more of an easing in session, but it certainly hit my legs. On Saturday morning..ouch! Going to increase the lifts for the next leg session. I didn't do abs...oops.

This weekend I did drink, but it was limited - I didn't get plastered and managed to wake up feeling fine in the morning (just a bit tired). Appetite is improving. Going to order some food a bit later, in fact.


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

The L Man said:


> Did legs on Friday by the way. First time properly training legs in a while and I'm still feeling it today!
> 
> *LEGS (13/07/2012)*
> 
> ...


i dont see why not, i dont have any calf raise machines at my gym, so i just do them in the seated leg press, with my feet at the bottom of the platform, adjust the angle of my feet to feel it hit my calves all round, and can get a good stretch at the bottom of the move, high weight + high reps + minimal rest inbetween the sets gives the most insane burn ever lol


----------



## The L Man (Sep 13, 2010)

danMUNDY said:


> i dont see why not, i dont have any calf raise machines at my gym, so i just do them in the seated leg press, with my feet at the bottom of the platform, adjust the angle of my feet to feel it hit my calves all round, and can get a good stretch at the bottom of the move, high weight + high reps + minimal rest inbetween the sets gives the most insane burn ever lol


Cool  yeah it certainly worked. Looked like bambi on ice when I finished them lol.


----------



## The L Man (Sep 13, 2010)

Pull day today  I would like to try barbell rows instead of dumbell rows. Any tips?

Also with chins, shall I do it with palms facing me? Just wondering what's best really.


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

http://stronglifts.com/how-to-perform-the-pendlay-row-with-correct-technique/


----------



## The L Man (Sep 13, 2010)

Tassotti said:


> http://stronglifts.com/how-to-perform-the-pendlay-row-with-correct-technique/


Cheers mate - will try this today! Dumbell rows never go up in strength...

Do you like stronglifts as a routine? I always wondered if it was good routine for gaining muscle mass or is it targeted for strength mainly?


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Personally, that's how I enjoy training. In my opinion, it is essential to build a strong foundation first. Greater strength = larger muscles.

Once you are strong, and have that good foundation, you can then work out a routine tailored to you.

Eat every fcuking thing in size, drink a Gallon Of Milk A Day (GOMAD) and do Mark Rippetoes Starting Strength (or stronglifts)

I think this would be more beneficial to you at the moment than a PPL


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

Tassotti said:


> Personally, that's how I enjoy training. In my opinion, it is essential to build a strong foundation first. Greater strength = larger muscles.
> 
> Once you are strong, and have that good foundation, you can then work out a routine tailored to you.
> 
> ...


starting strength (rippetoe) was my first go at a strength based routine, loved it! was the first time i ever squatted and it took my squat from 2x5 @50kg upto 3x5 @ 100kg in 8 weeks.. a year later i did the intermediate programme and increased it further (along with the othe rlfts, but the squats were what i was seeing most progress in, went to 112kg for 3x5 then last year i wanted to try something new so went with SL5x5..that got me up to 122.5kg 5x5, and i put nearly 10kg on my shoulder press compared to rippetoes. couldnt recommend these prgrammes enough, although seeing as you have started the PPL, carry on with it for at least 12 weeks in total to see how you get on with it, then switch it up


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

Curious mate, what sort of gains have you seen recently?


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

how's Lman today then? good pull sesh yesterday..


----------



## The L Man (Sep 13, 2010)

*PULL DAY*

*DEADLIFT*

*110kg - 6, 6, 8, 8*

That's an increase of 10kg from last week. Feel like I've got the form spot on now. Can really feel it working tbh. Don't ask why my reps were lower for the first two sets lol&#8230;I guess it's a mental thing. Going to add a few more KGs next week. I don't want to make a major increase in weight in case I drop in form too much.

*PENDLAY ROWS* 

*40kg 8, 30kg 8, 30kg, 8, 35kg 8*

I know this is stupidly light, but I'm learning how to do row movements as I've always avoided them (usually stick to dumbbell row - but they're not as good). For some reason my legs hurt!! I didn't find it hard or anything just had to stop because my legs started to ache after a few reps. Why?? I was getting so frustrated, and to top things off, some guy was bert staring me whilst he was curling so dumbbells. I had my phone open with pictures of the exercise to check my form. I can do the motion fine with no weight. Practice makes perfect I suppose.

*CHINS*

*8, 6, 6, 6*

*
*

*BARBELL CURLS*

7.5kg on each side (not sure how much the bar weighs) - *8, 7, 6, 6 *- At this point my arms were fried


----------



## The L Man (Sep 13, 2010)

Leeds89 said:


> Curious mate, what sort of gains have you seen recently?


I'd love to say my gains are great, but to be honest, they're not. My lower back back feels tighter, and my sister commented on my traps last night. They seem to flare up a bit for some reason. They're by no means impressive though, lol.

What sort of gains should I be seeing at this point mate? I need to weigh myself but I guarantee I haven't put on weight.


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

The L Man said:


> I'd love to say my gains are great, but to be honest, they're not. My lower back back feels tighter, and my sister commented on my traps last night. They seem to flare up a bit for some reason. They're by no means impressive though, lol.
> 
> What sort of gains should I be seeing at this point mate? I need to weigh myself but I guarantee I haven't put on weight.


Natty, with a good diet and training, few kgs in a couple months maybe? I dunno, I've never trained natty! :lol:

You worked out exactly what your macros are mate? I forget things I read easily  If not, do what I'm gonna do when I get back home, investing in a notepad and pen and writing down the carb/protein/fat values of EVERYTHING in a typical daily diet to see where I'm falling short


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

Oh, and I hear the ravenous capsules work amazingly well if you're stuggling with getting the food in.

And here's some inspiration for you I just saw on Facebook


----------



## The L Man (Sep 13, 2010)

Leeds89 said:


> Natty, with a good diet and training, few kgs in a couple months maybe? I dunno, I've never trained natty! :lol:
> 
> You worked out exactly what your macros are mate? I forget things I read easily  If not, do what I'm gonna do when I get back home, investing in a notepad and pen and writing down the carb/protein/fat values of EVERYTHING in a typical daily diet to see where I'm falling short


I have never counted up macros. Always wanted to but just lose track - also wouldn't know how to when eating set meals etc lol. I've heard things about those pills too..it's on the "to buy list" along with a few other supplements including more protein! My bank balance is so low at the moment as I've paid off a holiday  the one time I actually need to buy so much...and I'm out!

Love the picture and the quote btw. Just makes me wanna leave my job haha.


----------



## chickenlegs (Nov 2, 2011)

http://www.fitday.com/

Do a week on there man, see how often you hit your optimum nutritional intake. I did it for a few weeks then got settled on what sort of foods i'd eat in a given day and the amounts i'd need.


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

The L Man said:


> I have never counted up macros. Always wanted to but just lose track - also wouldn't know how to when eating set meals etc lol. I've heard things about those pills too..it's on the "to buy list" along with a few other supplements including more protein! My bank balance is so low at the moment as I've paid off a holiday  the one time I actually need to buy so much...and I'm out!
> 
> Love the picture and the quote btw. Just makes me wanna leave my job haha.


I'm counting up all my daily macros when I get back to England, making sure I hit the right targets for growth, then when it's all sorted and I'm on a growth diet I can maintain comes the gear. Gonna be switching it up to a PPL routine aswell so will be on a similar routine as you when I start my journal up, we can be journal fwends :lol: :lol:

Zyzz was a great guy imo, definitely a major source of inspiration when I'm feeling a little low


----------



## The L Man (Sep 13, 2010)

chickenlegs said:


> http://www.fitday.com/
> 
> Do a week on there man, see how often you hit your optimum nutritional intake. I did it for a few weeks then got settled on what sort of foods i'd eat in a given day and the amounts i'd need.


Cheers mate. Did you make a rough guess with certain meals? Like amounts etc.



Leeds89 said:


> I'm counting up all my daily macros when I get back to England, making sure I hit the right targets for growth, then when it's all sorted and I'm on a growth diet I can maintain comes the gear. Gonna be switching it up to a PPL routine aswell so will be on a similar routine as you when I start my journal up, we can be journal fwends :lol: :lol:
> 
> Zyzz was a great guy imo, definitely a major source of inspiration when I'm feeling a little low


Haha - Hi journal friend! :thumbup1: Bet you can't wait to get back training again. When did you say you were starting your new cycle? I wann ride the Tour de France too!

Yeah I agree. I watch a lot of zyzz videos for some inspiration, and his transformation is amazing (no ****).


----------



## The L Man (Sep 13, 2010)

Still need to sleep more btw. Low will power!


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

The L Man said:


> Cheers mate. Did you make a rough guess with certain meals? Like amounts etc.
> 
> Haha - Hi journal friend! :thumbup1: Bet you can't wait to get back training again. When did you say you were starting your new cycle? I wann ride the Tour de France too!
> 
> Yeah I agree. I watch a lot of zyzz videos for some inspiration, and his transformation is amazing (no ****).


Gonna see what cash is like when I get back to England, gotta make sure I have enough cash to last me until the student loan goes in in September, last thing I want is to be mid cycle and running out of food. And definitely can't wait to get back to training again!

Are you gonna jump on cycle aswell? That could be quite fun, it's always better to ride a biCYCLE with someone else to egg you on :lol:

I hope one day I can have a Zyzz transformation too, going from similar to his starting weight to his end weight would be amazing!


----------



## The L Man (Sep 13, 2010)

Leeds89 said:


> Gonna see what cash is like when I get back to England, gotta make sure I have enough cash to last me until the student loan goes in in September, last thing I want is to be mid cycle and running out of food. And definitely can't wait to get back to training again!
> 
> Are you gonna jump on cycle aswell? That could be quite fun, it's always better to ride a biCYCLE with someone else to egg you on :lol:
> 
> I hope one day I can have a Zyzz transformation too, going from similar to his starting weight to his end weight would be amazing!


Sounds like a plan - good luck with it! 

I am tempted mate. Always am. But then get put off with people telling me I'm not ready or that I'll "mess myself up". Could run dbol only, but then I've read test only would be better..but then that's injectable and I wouldn't know where to start with that. As you can see...lots of thoughts running around my head lol!


----------



## chickenlegs (Nov 2, 2011)

The L Man said:


> Cheers mate. Did you make a rough guess with certain meals? Like amounts etc.


With calories yes and i put on alot of fat; a combination of too many calories and bouts of inactivity from disc pain. Found it easy to work out my protein requirements and to hit the right amount. But messed up carbs good fats and overall calories. This is where fitday helped.


----------



## chickenlegs (Nov 2, 2011)

http://scoobysworkshop.com/calorie-calculator/

<3 Scooby! 50 years old and still looking good. Admire this guy alot more than the likes of zzyz z top.


----------



## The L Man (Sep 13, 2010)

Falling asleep at work (nearly)!! lol.


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

What's your job mate?


----------



## The L Man (Sep 13, 2010)

It's like engineering based, but I spend my time at a computer. Not a lot to do atm, so on here haha...


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

Haha i was in engineering before I went to uni, hated it


----------



## The L Man (Sep 13, 2010)

Leeds89 said:


> Haha i was in engineering before I went to uni, hated it


Haha :\ need a change..


----------



## The L Man (Sep 13, 2010)

Yesterday...

PUSH DAY

*BENCH PRESS* - 55kg - 6, 6, 6, 6 - I'm kind of happy as this is the first time I've been able to complete a full set, with at least 6 reps, without a spotter. My short term aim is 60kg. Long term aim is 100kg as that is a respectable number to lift lol!

*OVERHEAD PRESS* - 40kg - 6, 8, 8, 7 - I was training with someone on this, and after my first set, he said I should use my legs to aid my lifts. This made it much easier but felt like I was cheating. Can someone recommend how I should overhead press. Should my legs be motionless or is it ok to use them as a "spring up" sort of thing?

*INCLINE BENCH *- 40kg - 8, 5 (lol nearly got stuck), 50kg 3 (spotter added more weight..) so switched back to 40kg and did another 3, 40kg 6

Unfortunately the dip machine was in use and I had to go. So I did a couple of skull crushers. By the way, the dip machine has changed and now has a knee rest thing. What is that supposed to do? Much rather do the traditional dips...


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

Are weights inclusive of bar mate? Oly bar is 20kg


----------



## The L Man (Sep 13, 2010)

Leeds89 said:


> Are weights inclusive of bar mate? Oly bar is 20kg


Yes mate. sadly that includes the 20kg bar lol. What's your thoughts on Starting Strength?


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

The L Man said:


> Yes mate. sadly that includes the 20kg bar lol. What's your thoughts on Starting Strength?


That's a routine isn't it? I've never use it or talked to anyone who has mate, but I did find switching to 5x5s for strength gave me good growth after having a standard 4x10 routine for so long.

I'm trying out a PPL routine when I get back to UK but think I will only switch to 5's if my lifts plateu again


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

By the way whereabouts you live? Anywhere near Leeds  ?


----------



## The L Man (Sep 13, 2010)

Leeds89 said:


> That's a routine isn't it? I've never use it or talked to anyone who has mate, but I did find switching to 5x5s for strength gave me good growth after having a standard 4x10 routine for so long.
> 
> I'm trying out a PPL routine when I get back to UK but think I will only switch to 5's if my lifts plateu again


Yeah it's:

Workout A

Squat 3x5

Bench 3x5

Deadlift 1x5

Workout B

Squat 3x5

Press 3x5

Power Clean 5x3

Three times a week. I'm not sure if it would be good for muscle mass though :\?

Nah, I live in the south west. Sort of near Bristol lol!


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

I'll email you two routine I got, the one I used before I left and the one I'm using when I get back. Will have to wait til I'm at the comp later.

I think I may have been overtraining though with the first routine, not sure :/ Got my bench up to 95kg inc bar last cycle though so can't be too bad, but I'll be honest it was HEAVY and I needed a spotter always

And shame could do with another training partner lol


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

You can substitute power cleans with Pendlay Rows


----------



## The L Man (Sep 13, 2010)

Leeds89 said:


> I'll email you two routine I got, the one I used before I left and the one I'm using when I get back. Will have to wait til I'm at the comp later.
> 
> I think I may have been overtraining though with the first routine, not sure :/ Got my bench up to 95kg inc bar last cycle though so can't be too bad, but I'll be honest it was HEAVY and I needed a spotter always
> 
> And shame could do with another training partner lol


Thanks mate. 95kg incline is impressive!


----------



## The L Man (Sep 13, 2010)

Tassotti said:


> You can substitute power cleans with Pendlay Rows


If you decide to substitute, do you have to keep it that way or is it ok to revert back? Btw power cleans look weird :\ shame it can't be overhead press lol.


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

You could revert if you wished


----------



## chickenlegs (Nov 2, 2011)

I'd avoid power cleans if you aren't sure of the form. Explosive lifting like that could end up with you injured. As Tas said replace with rows, either pendlay or standard BB rows/DB row. Whatever feels most comfortable, as a beginner you will grow regardless of which exercise you do. Seeing as you want size, i'd stick to a 8-12 rep range and leave the lower rep stuff to the powerlifter wannabe's lol jk.


----------



## chickenlegs (Nov 2, 2011)

And ffs stop worry about lifting big, focus on form /progressive overload / diet and sleep!!!


----------



## chickenlegs (Nov 2, 2011)

Listen to kai!


----------



## chickenlegs (Nov 2, 2011)

p.s look at those f*cking bi's!! I want those for xmas!


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Wanna add muscle mass ?

Don't do bicep curls ?

Forget anything over 5 reps for now - no point

Getting stronger is your muscles growing.

Do compound lifts only

OR

do bicep curls (all the different variations) and kickbacks and look like an 8 year old girl


----------



## chickenlegs (Nov 2, 2011)

I agree compounds are more important than isolations, the vid was more to the point of rom/controlling the exercise = maximum growth. No point flinging weights around just to boast about lifts. Regardless of the routine muscles will grow with progressive overload.


----------



## The L Man (Sep 13, 2010)

Conflicting information! 

5 reps = strength

8 - 12 - size

^^

Is that broscience/myths?

For the record I love doing compound lifts. Apart from squats but oh well!


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

The L Man said:


> Conflicting information!
> 
> Is 5 reps = strength
> 
> ...


5 reps is strength 8-12 is growth I believe.


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

You will grow just fine off 5 reps.

Less is more


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

I think best thing you can do is get diet nailed at 3k cals a day and 300g protein


----------



## The L Man (Sep 13, 2010)

Think Leeds has nailed it tbh. Diet...feel like I'm eating more than most but still the skinniest. Howcome people in work have like a sandwich and crisps for lunch, but they're considered "normal" in terms of weight?

"Eating again!?" is what people constantly say to me in work haha.


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

Guess it depends what you eat? I'm staying with a lass who eats "normally" I guess, but everything is pasta, or cheese, or super calorie loaded carbs. And she wonders why she's fat lol. I don't really like food like that, I'm pretty boring, I'm most happy when I'm eating my 2 meals of Nandos hot sauce chicken and a plate of chips  Which is why I have to eat more meals really, I eat very clean because I enjoy clean foods, but I need to eat more frequently.

I think that's right anyway haha!


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Eat every fooking thing

Do compounds adding weight every workout (or progressive overload - lol)

Get strong, get big

Simples


----------



## The L Man (Sep 13, 2010)

Leeds89 said:


> Guess it depends what you eat? I'm staying with a lass who eats "normally" I guess, but everything is pasta, or cheese, or super calorie loaded carbs. And she wonders why she's fat lol. I don't really like food like that, I'm pretty boring, I'm most happy when I'm eating my 2 meals of Nandos hot sauce chicken and a plate of chips  Which is why I have to eat more meals really, I eat very clean because I enjoy clean foods, but I need to eat more frequently.
> 
> I think that's right anyway haha!


It's a pain..wish diet wasn't so important. But then every gym goer would be huge lol.

There's a gay bloke where I work who eats two pita breads with a slice of lettuce all day. How does he not faint of starvation!?


----------



## chickenlegs (Nov 2, 2011)

I think all rep ranges promote hypertrophy. I just prefer to stick to a higher rep range, feels like i'm recruiting more muscle fibres. Break the tissue down, let it repair = growth


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

It's all about stretching properly.


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

The L Man said:


> Conflicting information!
> 
> 5 reps = strength
> 
> ...


do both mate...5x5 for compounds(i personally would do 5x6reps for strength)

and 3x12 / 4x8 on some isolation stuff. always worked for me anyway


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

The L Man said:


> It's a pain..wish diet wasn't so important. But then every gym goer would be huge lol.
> 
> There's a gay bloke where I work who eats two pita breads with a slice of lettuce all day. How does he not faint of starvation!?


Fvck knows, maybe semen is full of cals?

On a serious note, you gotta start enjoying eating. I'm almost hard thinking about the 10kg of Westin Gourment chicken I'm gonna have waiting for me when I arrive back in England, first thing I'm gonna do is get two big chicken breasts, cover them in Nandos sauce, get some peppers, onions, chips etc and eat eat eat, could eat that for every meal!!  And wash it down with a protein shake and a 500g pot of papaya and pineapple


----------



## The L Man (Sep 13, 2010)

Leeds89 said:


> *Fvck knows, maybe semen is full of cals*?
> 
> On a serious note, you gotta start enjoying eating. I'm almost hard thinking about the 10kg of Westin Gourment chicken I'm gonna have waiting for me when I arrive back in England, first thing I'm gonna do is get two big chicken breasts, cover them in Nandos sauce, get some peppers, onions, chips etc and eat eat eat, could eat that for every meal!!  And wash it down with a protein shake and a 500g pot of papaya and pineapple


Lmao!!


----------



## The L Man (Sep 13, 2010)

1000th post


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

Ohhhh guess what!!?


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

2,000th post


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

GOLD!!!! your unworthy


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

The L Man said:


> 1000th post


Not many for almost 2 years


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Leeds89 said:


> 2,000th post


still a silver pot-licker


----------



## cub (Jul 14, 2011)

I'm doing Stronglifts 5x5 and it's given me immense legs (squatting three times a week!) but my upper body is lacking. I have a naturally weak upper body but I think it's a common complaint that it doesn't do much for arms. But it's a great beginner's routine and I would recommend it.


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

cub said:


> I'm doing Stronglifts 5x5 and it's given me immense legs (squatting three times a week!) but my upper body is lacking. I have a naturally weak upper body but I think it's a common complaint that it doesn't do much for arms. But it's a great beginner's routine and I would recommend it.


It does plenty for arms. You're just a freak of nature


----------



## cub (Jul 14, 2011)

Just call me noarms :laugh:


----------



## The L Man (Sep 13, 2010)

Leeds89 said:


> 2,000th post


Damn!



JANIKvonD said:


> GOLD!!!! your unworthy


Haha  instead of annoying a mod...how do I get in Male Animal??? ;P



Tassotti said:


> Not many for almost 2 years


Quality over quantity 



cub said:


> I'm doing Stronglifts 5x5 and it's given me immense legs (squatting three times a week!) but my upper body is lacking. I have a naturally weak upper body but I think it's a common complaint that it doesn't do much for arms. But it's a great beginner's routine and I would recommend it.


So even your chest/back is lacking mate? Squatting three times a week is a lot mind lol. You been following the routine for long?


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

Lol you could get in MA from being silver, now you can get in Adult Lounge


----------



## The L Man (Sep 13, 2010)

Leeds89 said:


> Lol you could get in MA from being silver, now you can get in Adult Lounge


But don't you need a 1000 post for MA? You in there lol?

Adult Lounge? Better ask my Mum first!


----------



## chickenlegs (Nov 2, 2011)

I've been trying out dorian yates type training last 3 weeks, blood n guts. I love it, horses for courses n all that sh*t.


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

Nope it's just silver member for MA  And yes, nothing much goes on in there, there's some occasional stuff worth reading but it's not as amazing as you'd think


----------



## The L Man (Sep 13, 2010)

chickenlegs said:


> I've been trying out dorian yates type training last 3 weeks, blood n guts. I love it, horses for courses n all that sh*t.


Seen videos of that. Looks intense!



Leeds89 said:


> Nope it's just silver member for MA  And yes, nothing much goes on in there, there's some occasional stuff worth reading but it's not as amazing as you'd think


Lol oh!

Ahh I thought it was full of p0rn etc.


----------



## cub (Jul 14, 2011)

The L Man said:


> So even your chest/back is lacking mate? Squatting three times a week is a lot mind lol. You been following the routine for long?


Well my deadlift keeps increasing and I haven't stalled on it yet (I'm currently on 180kg for 1x5) but my bench press is only 70kg 5x5. I've been following it since the end of April (I first did it July-December last year). But like Tass said I reckon I'm one of a kind in big legs/little arms! 

Yeah the squatting three times a week does take it out of you, it eventually causes too much stress on your body when the weight increases. I recently had to do a deload on my squat (I completed 135kg 5x5 but I couldn't do 137.5kg 5x5) and I'm working my way back up from 120kg 5x5 so when I get to 137.5 I'll be able to smash it!


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

When offering routine advice we all need to remember that L-Man looks like this



No disrespec bruv


----------



## The L Man (Sep 13, 2010)

Tassotti said:


> When offering routine advice we all need to remember that L-Man looks like this
> 
> View attachment 89262
> 
> ...


Yup, reality check haha!


----------



## cub (Jul 14, 2011)

I can see the outline of his muscles (pecs/six pack/biceps/V line) so I think he's got a really good base to work from.

He needs to sort that monobrow out though :whistling:


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

You can see his panty-line ?


----------



## The L Man (Sep 13, 2010)

cub said:


> I can see the outline of his muscles (pecs/six pack/biceps/V line) so I think he's got a really good base to work from.
> 
> He needs to sort that monobrow out though :whistling:


You think stronglifts too mate?


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

cub said:


> I can see the outline of his muscles (pecs/six pack/biceps/V line) so I think he's got a really good base to work from.
> 
> He needs to sort that monobrow out though :whistling:


low bf is a beautiful thing


----------



## The L Man (Sep 13, 2010)

JANIKvonD said:


> low bf is a beautiful thing


No it's not.


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

^ yes i am basically saying im gonna pump u Lman


----------



## cub (Jul 14, 2011)

The L Man said:


> You think stronglifts too mate?


I think it would do a lot for you. From my experience though sometimes I wish I had added in extra arm/chest exercises but the routine doesn't leave room for that, when the weight increases you'll be knackered at the end and glad that it's only three exercises a session!


----------



## The L Man (Sep 13, 2010)

JANIKvonD said:


> ^ yes i am basically saying im gonna pump u Lman


No ****! lol



cub said:


> I think it would do a lot for you. From my experience though sometimes I wish I had added in extra arm/chest exercises but the routine doesn't leave room for that, when the weight increases you'll be knackered at the end and glad that it's only three exercises a session!


Think I might give it a go when I come back from Magaluf in August. Hope my arms/chest don't lag. They have been the same size forever lol.


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

I found slow negatives on bench to give me a lot of growth, I didn't do them with them strength training though


----------



## chickenlegs (Nov 2, 2011)

Try strong lifts, see if you like it. You'll be more likely to keep at it if you enjoy it and reach your goals, Consistency is the key.


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

Come on L Man! Need some inspiration?


----------



## The L Man (Sep 13, 2010)

From Friday:

LEGS

*SQUAT* - 60kg 10 reps (was easy so added more weight) 80kg 8, 8, 8.

*SLDL* - 40kg - 10, 60kg - 10, 8, 8

*CALVE RAISE* - 79kg - 25, 20, 15, 15

Was a dusty session as my protein shake spilt in my gym bag - covered my clothes lol. Not sure if this is enough. Doesn't look like much but I was pretty wrecked towards the end.


----------



## The L Man (Sep 13, 2010)

Oh and a slight decrease in motivation when my mate called me out for being skinny. Then asked how often I go to the gym. I just bert stared him and thought "SOON".


----------



## chickenlegs (Nov 2, 2011)

He doesn't sound like much of a mate! F*ck him off man... I've literally ditched 99% of my mates from childhood/teenage years. Admittedly alot of them are druggies / in and out of prison, but i ditched them regardless. Life is too short to spend it surronded by pr*cks! I'd rather have 2-3 close mates that actuallly care about me and want me to be the best version of me that i can be. Sometimes it's good to be a little selfish, put yourself first have a small amount of ego. Enough to rid yourself of the scum at least.


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

chickenlegs said:


> He doesn't sound like much of a mate! F*ck him off man... I've literally ditched 99% of my mates from childhood/teenage years. Admittedly alot of them are druggies / in and out of prison, but i ditched them regardless. Life is too short to spend it surronded by pr*cks! I'd rather have 2-3 close mates *that actuallly care about me and want me to be the best version of me that i can be*. Sometimes it's good to be a little selfish, put yourself first have a small amount of ego. Enough to rid yourself of the scum at least.


It's amazing how rare these are isn't it?


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

The L Man said:


> From Friday:
> 
> LEGS
> 
> ...


That's more than I do on legs mate :thumbup1:


----------



## chickenlegs (Nov 2, 2011)

Back to your training, there's plenty of volume there mate, too much for my liking. I'd do 3 sets of 8-12 reps and blast calves to failure. I thought you were gonna try 5x5!?


----------



## chickenlegs (Nov 2, 2011)

Leeds89 said:


> It's amazing how rare these are isn't it?


It is mate, and that's why i have few close friends. In an ideal world they would be ten a penny, but that's just the way it is.


----------



## The L Man (Sep 13, 2010)

chickenlegs said:


> Back to your training, there's plenty of volume there mate, too much for my liking. I'd do 3 sets of 8-12 reps and blast calves to failure. I thought you were gonna try 5x5!?


He knows it winds me up - don't worry I give it back. He's just got a s*it tattoo! I'd say I have about 3 CLOSE friends tbh...

Cheers man I'll try that. I plan to up the weight with the squats next session! Yeah think I am going to start a 5x5 routine, but waiting till after my holiday which is next week.


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

I'm going back on cycle in just under 2 weeks  It's been a fun 3 weeks off, but fvck it I need some more test in me :lol: :lol:

I'm an idiot :stuart:


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

good leg sesh there ya skinny cvnt  oj buddy...get that "mate" to fuk


----------



## chickenlegs (Nov 2, 2011)

How long was you on for last cycle? Is the 3 weeks off including the *just under 2 weeks*? Seems like a waste being off at all mate.


----------



## The L Man (Sep 13, 2010)

Leeds89 said:


> I'm going back on cycle in just under 2 weeks  It's been a fun 3 weeks off, but fvck it I need some more test in me :lol: :lol:
> 
> I'm an idiot :stuart:


Haha!

I'm going to the docs this week to ask about my test levels. I hope I can get tested, find out they're low, get them to give me test, and wake up looking like zeeeezh brahhh.


----------



## chickenlegs (Nov 2, 2011)

The L Man said:


> Haha!
> 
> I'm going to the docs this week to ask about my test levels. I hope I can get tested, find out they're low, get them to give me test, and wake up looking like zeeeezh brahhh.


Good luck mate, if make sure you say your libido is non existent! And that you're Morning/Night wood is hardly present, you'll get the test done.


----------



## The L Man (Sep 13, 2010)

chickenlegs said:


> Good luck mate, if make sure you say your libido is non existent! And that you're Morning/Night wood is hardly present, you'll get the test done.


Yeah I'm going to say that. Embarrassing but oh well...


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

chickenlegs said:


> How long was you on for last cycle? Is the 3 weeks off including the *just under 2 weeks*? Seems like a waste being off at all mate.


Will be 5 weeks off allotgether mate, had no choice to come off either way with going out of the country for a month


----------



## The L Man (Sep 13, 2010)

Bit of a random thought here. But when someone is on AAS, does their training schedule change? Like if you're on gear you have to do more of a split routine for each muscle group? Where as someone natty can afford to just do a three-day split of compounds?

I'm just curious.


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

The L Man said:


> Bit of a random thought here. But when someone is on AAS, does their training schedule change? Like if you're on gear you have to do more of a split routine for each muscle group? Where as someone natty can afford to just do a three-day split of compounds?
> 
> I'm just curious.


I hear that recovery time is shortened on gear so you can train more frequently. Whether or not it's bollocks I dunno


----------



## The L Man (Sep 13, 2010)

Leeds89 said:


> I hear that recovery time is shortened on gear so you can train more frequently. Whether or not it's bollocks I dunno


Ah right. Thought it was something like that.

I am considering a short dbol cycle in the next couple of months or so. Will probably get rinsed for that suggestion though lol. That's why I'm wondering if something like starting strength is a waste of time on AAS...


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

I just like to follow a routine I enjoy. If I don't enjoy the training I'm not gonna put 110% into it. I absolutely LOVE training with my current routine, get excited to go to the gym, but that is when I'm a test filled monster. I'm gonna research if I can stay on for prolonged periods as long as I'm using correct ancilliaries such as HCG, keep me fertile and producing natural test lol.

If you don't look forward to and enjoy training you aren't gonna get there. If you feel it's working for you and you enjoy it stick with it until you notice the results waning, then switch it up to something else


----------



## chickenlegs (Nov 2, 2011)

Leeds89 said:


> Will be 5 weeks off allotgether mate, had no choice to come off either way with going out of the country for a month


Ahhh i see kk.


----------



## chickenlegs (Nov 2, 2011)

The L Man said:


> Bit of a random thought here. But when someone is on AAS, does their training schedule change? Like if you're on gear you have to do more of a split routine for each muscle group? Where as someone natty can afford to just do a three-day split of compounds?
> 
> I'm just curious.


It does aid recovery time, given the correct diet and enough sleep. I don't think training a muscle more than once a week is needed though, aslong as you hit each muscle with enough intensity.


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

Tip for you L Man, Westin Gourmet are doing 5kg chicken at 28 quid, I'm getting on that when I get back the UK, best deal ever, plus I hear their chicken is top quality


----------



## The L Man (Sep 13, 2010)

You guys ever workout with a cold/flu?


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

I have, didn't really affect my training, had been stuck staring at the same 4 walls and needed to get out of the house, so naturally I headed for the gym....working out hungover, now that's another story haha


----------



## The L Man (Sep 13, 2010)

danMUNDY said:


> I have, didn't really affect my training, had been stuck staring at the same 4 walls and needed to get out of the house, so naturally I headed for the gym....working out hungover, now that's another story haha


Haha can't imagine working out hungover!

I seem to have hay fever, mixed with what feels like a cold - stuffy nose, headache, tight chest, weak etc. Not sure if I should rest rather than workout as my lifts are likely to be s*it...


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

i love a good sesh with a hangover! weights are never great but the sauna afterwards is superb


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

JANIKvonD said:


> i love a good sesh with a hangover! weights are never great but the sauna afterwards is superb


Some of us don't have saunas in our gym


----------



## chickenlegs (Nov 2, 2011)

It's fine to work out with a head cold, wouldn't advise anyone to hit the weights with a full blown flu though!


----------



## chickenlegs (Nov 2, 2011)

A bloke dropped dead years back at the first gym i went to! He had the flu, so downed 2-3 cans of red bull. Hit the weights left and collapsed outside. :S

P.s Had a massive heart attack.


----------



## The L Man (Sep 13, 2010)

chickenlegs said:


> A bloke dropped dead years back at the first gym i went to! He had the flu, so downed 2-3 cans of red bull. Hit the weights left and collapsed outside. :S
> 
> P.s Had a massive heart attack.


S*it that's horrible - poor guy!

I'm considering dropping today's Pull session  I don't want to, but just feel so weak and tired...but then my whole week is messed up in terms of training if I skip it.


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

Get some Jack3d mate, pick you up on the days you feel down


----------



## The L Man (Sep 13, 2010)

Leeds89 said:


> Get some Jack3d mate, pick you up on the days you feel down


I have used Jack3d before and thought it was decent - will have to pick some more up, yeah. Think I should just force myslef today?


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

The L Man said:


> I have used Jack3d before and thought it was decent - will have to pick some more up, yeah. Think I should just force myslef today?


If I'm not feeling I just don't go, but I very rarely don't feel it :lol:


----------



## chickenlegs (Nov 2, 2011)

You won't do when you're testo'd up to the ears!


----------



## The L Man (Sep 13, 2010)

Haha it's not that I don't wanna, it's just I don't feel physically good today. But then I'm OCD with a routine and would possibly to Pull tomrrow, Push Thursday and Friday legs...too much without rest right?


----------



## chickenlegs (Nov 2, 2011)

Can't you just add a rest day in between the 3? What days do you normally train?


----------



## The L Man (Sep 13, 2010)

Wed - Pull

Thur - Rest

Fri - Push

Sat - Legs

Would that be better?


----------



## chickenlegs (Nov 2, 2011)

Yeh, or do legs sunday if you can. Then back to norm next week.


----------



## chickenlegs (Nov 2, 2011)

Tbh you should always listen to your body, don't be worried about having an extra rest day if you feel you need it, be flexible. Better to have a intense workout a day later than have an half ****d one.


----------



## The L Man (Sep 13, 2010)

chickenlegs said:


> Yeh, or do legs sunday if you can. Then back to norm next week.


Ok mate think I will. No point going if I feel like this - want to beat my last deadlift 

Oh and next week I'm going on holiday Wednesday. So might have to do a couple of cheeky sessions on Monday/Tuesday. Wonder if I can gain 10kg on muscle mass in two days....


----------



## chickenlegs (Nov 2, 2011)

It would be a wonder mate if you did slap on 10kg! Is it the lads holiday you were on about? You're liver is gonna take a beasting!


----------



## The L Man (Sep 13, 2010)

chickenlegs said:


> It would be a wonder mate if you did slap on 10kg! Is it the lads holiday you were on about? You're liver is gonna take a beasting!


Haha I can dream 

Yeah that lads holiday. It's going to be interesting lol! Goodbye sweet gains - back to square one when I return!!


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

And then straight on the test when you get back


----------



## The L Man (Sep 13, 2010)

Leeds89 said:


> And then straight on the test when you get back


Hmmm :innocent:


----------



## chickenlegs (Nov 2, 2011)

I'd give it a month before you start any orals.


----------



## chickenlegs (Nov 2, 2011)

Wanna be Dbol buddies?? lmfao!


----------



## The L Man (Sep 13, 2010)

chickenlegs said:


> Wanna be Dbol buddies?? lmfao!


Lmao! You considering Dbol too?


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

Fvck that bang some oils in there


----------



## chickenlegs (Nov 2, 2011)

The L Man said:


> Lmao! You considering Dbol too?


Yes mate i have a been considering it for months. Thinking of running it at 40mg ed for 6 weeks, will have Taurine on hand for back pumps and Nolva for any sign of gyno plus Pct. Pct will be Nolva 40/40/20/20 4 weeks.

I have a reliable source so no worries there, i just wanna see how things go. Having not done anything before.


----------



## chickenlegs (Nov 2, 2011)

Leeds89 said:


> Fvck that bang some oils in there


I do like your no nonsense approach though! Although a little gung-ho for me.


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

chickenlegs said:


> I do like your no nonsense approach though! Although a little gung-ho for me.


Haha yea I just bang it in there 

Little worried because I'm thinking of doing a homebrew of 100ml when student loans go in. Doubt I'll be able to be sensible with all that lovely test staring at me :lol:


----------



## The L Man (Sep 13, 2010)

Leeds89 said:


> Fvck that bang some oils in there


Lol! :laugh:

Injecting is a daunting process for some!!



chickenlegs said:


> Yes mate i have a been considering it for months. Thinking of running it at 40mg ed for 6 weeks, will have Taurine on hand for back pumps and Nolva for any sign of gyno plus Pct. Pct will be Nolva 40/40/20/20 4 weeks.
> 
> I have a reliable source so no worries there, i just wanna see how things go. Having not done anything before.


Sounds good mate! Always wondered what PCT to run with Dbol. Is that the best one? I just worry about shutting my test levels down and messing them up for life (do not want any self inflicted libidio, ED problems).

You should keep a journal.


----------



## chickenlegs (Nov 2, 2011)

Well it is pretty standard, could throw in some clomid at 100/100/50/50 along side the nolva. It's only a short cycle, you will shutdown but even without PCT you'd rebound eventually.


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Leeds89 said:


> Haha yea I just bang it in there
> 
> Little worried because I'm thinking of doing a homebrew of 100ml when student loans go in. Doubt I'll be able to be sensible with all that lovely test staring at me :lol:


homebrew eh...doing it yourself? ill test it for ya  how much mg/ml ?


----------



## chickenlegs (Nov 2, 2011)

You wanna test his first attempt at homebrew? You crazy?


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

I think injecting is a little daunting for everyone (until they've done it a couple of times)

I was worried before injecting peptides and the needles are about the size of pins :lol:

Do the DBol and add a side of test


----------



## chickenlegs (Nov 2, 2011)

I've just noticed shredded mass on sale half price, think it's epi plus fast burners. Might get some for my next cut.


----------



## chickenlegs (Nov 2, 2011)

Tassotti said:


> I think injecting is a little daunting for everyone (until they've done it a couple of times)
> 
> I was worried before injecting peptides and the needles are about the size of pins :lol:
> 
> Do the DBol and add a side of test


Maybe leeds well give us some grattis Tea brew after hes tasted it.


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

chickenlegs said:


> You wanna test his first attempt at homebrew? You crazy?


yeh fukin rite, u in?


----------



## chickenlegs (Nov 2, 2011)

Why not, lol. Lets hope it's sterile!


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

Haha! I'm not sure on what I'm making yet, prop or cyp/enth, so dosage will depend on what I go for, although I'd say around 150 for prop and 400 for enth/cyp.

Gonna price it up when I get back, I get student loan in September so if it's affordable then, I'll do it then. If not I get a £1100 bursary from uni in January, so I'll use that :lol:

And guys, you aren't allowed to ask for gear on the open forum!!

That's why PMs exist :lol:


----------



## chickenlegs (Nov 2, 2011)

Was only joking OBVIOUSLY!


----------



## chickenlegs (Nov 2, 2011)

chickenlegs said:


> Maybe leeds well give us some grattis Tea brew after hes tasted it.


Fixed


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

chickenlegs said:


> Fixed


 :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## The L Man (Sep 13, 2010)

Really need to start adding some proper shakes to my diet. I hear people say it can add an extra 1k+ of cals? Obviosuly along side whole foods.


----------



## chickenlegs (Nov 2, 2011)

Whey and Oats Whey and Oats Whey and Oats Whey and Oats Whey and Oats!


----------



## The L Man (Sep 13, 2010)

chickenlegs said:


> Whey and Oats Whey and Oats Whey and Oats Whey and Oats Whey and Oats!


My protein the cheapest?


----------



## chickenlegs (Nov 2, 2011)

http://www.bulkpowders.co.uk/shop-by-category/carbohydrates/slow-release-carbohydrates/ultra-fine-scottish-oats.html

http://www.bulkpowders.co.uk/shop-by-category/protein-supplements/whey-protein/whey-protein-concentrate-82-instantised.html


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Just drink a 4 litres of full fat milk every day. That's all you need for now, plus your meals like


----------



## chickenlegs (Nov 2, 2011)

It's a close call between MP and BP, MP had lots of issues lately with delivery. Either or...


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Well are you winning??


----------



## chickenlegs (Nov 2, 2011)

Tassotti said:


> Just drink a 4 litres of full fat milk every day. That's all you need for now, plus your meals like


Yeh you could do that also, i couldn't i'd be fat as f*ck!


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Look up Mct oil too!


----------



## chickenlegs (Nov 2, 2011)

biglbs said:


> Look up Mct oil too!


Will coconut oil suffice?


----------



## The L Man (Sep 13, 2010)

Cheers all!


----------



## The L Man (Sep 13, 2010)

biglbs said:


> Well are you winning??


Me? No not yet lol...


----------



## chickenlegs (Nov 2, 2011)

So which are you going to try l man mate? Milk or the whey n oats? You need to commit to getting extra calories in, make full use of the nooby gains.


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

put the whey and oats in the milk

eat nuts


----------



## The L Man (Sep 13, 2010)

Going to go for full fat milk for the next week or so. Then stock up on whey and oats when pay day arrives. How about some natty peanut butter?


----------



## SATANSEVILTWIN (Feb 22, 2012)

The L Man said:


> Going to struggle with this chicken breast and rice
> 
> EDIT:
> 
> FFS another dig from someone at work. "You're not heavy enough to make the chair go down are you?" Regarding one of those desk chairs that can be adjusted when sat on.


sorry for laughing at that mate but it did make me chuckle.just keep up the good work and eating as much as you can mate.they wont be laughing when you pick that chair up and beat them with it.(during your 1st cycle that is) :lol:


----------



## chickenlegs (Nov 2, 2011)

Tassotti said:


> put the whey and oats in the milk
> 
> eat nuts


That's a splendid idea!


----------



## chickenlegs (Nov 2, 2011)

The L Man said:


> Going to go for full fat milk for the next week or so. Then stock up on whey and oats when pay day arrives. How about some natty peanut butter?


Good stuff mate, i want you as fat as me! Need a cutting partner lmao!


----------



## The L Man (Sep 13, 2010)

SATANSEVILTWIN said:


> sorry for laughing at that mate but it did make me chuckle.just keep up the good work and eating as much as you can mate.they wont be laughing when you pick that chair up and beat them with it.(during your 1st cycle that is) :lol:


Haha no worries  that bloke is one cheeky cvnt anyway. When I'm bigger I'll walk up to him and just strike a double bicep pose.



chickenlegs said:


> Good stuff mate, i want you as fat as me! Need a cutting partner lmao!


Haha


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Yeah, smash that peanut butter


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

Bodybuilding Warehouse Mass Gainer. Best stuff I've used. DO NOT use MP


----------



## RadMan23 (Dec 22, 2010)

Easiest way to make a mass gainer is to add oats to your protein shake. Get the oats cheap from supermarket and blend them dry into powder form then chuck em in your shake. Easier to drink 100g of oats than eat them.


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

RadMan23 said:


> Easiest way to make a mass gainer is to add oats to your protein shake. Get the oats cheap from supermarket and blend them dry into powder form then chuck em in your shake. Easier to drink 100g of oats than eat them.


Yea I also add a scoop of ground oats into shakes, tastes a little grainy but still pretty nice and easy to get a lot more in than eating it in a meal


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

i dont even bother blending the oats lol, cheapest bag of steel cut i can find. 100g in a shake and chew the cvnts up with each mouthfull.


----------



## The L Man (Sep 13, 2010)

Today...

PULL DAY

*DEADLIFTS *- 100kg 6 reps (warm up) - 115kg 6, 6, 8, 6 - That's an increase of 5kg from last week. Last two sets, some guy let me borrow his straps as my grip was just giving up (hands slipping). Think I'm gonna' buy some straps as they really do help. I don't care if they're for pussys lol.

*PENDLAY ROW*S - 40kg 8, 50kg 8, 40kg 8, 8 - Still struggling to do these. It feels like I'm doing it wrong and there's too much pressure on my legs. They're not as tiring as dumbell rows because I'm not going heavy enough yet. I can see why they're more beneficial though. Will continue to work on these.

*PULL UPS* - 8, 6, 5, 4 - LOL fail. I was so tired after the two lifts above.

*BARBELL CURLS* (7.5kg on each side, ha) - 8, 8, 8, 7 - I did swing a bit on the last two reps. Arms were fried.

Workout actually felt pretty good. Glad I rested yesterday. Finished with a shake straight after, then got home and ate a pork chop, new potatoes and peas (all drizzled in olive oil).

Can't wait for the next session.


----------



## chickenlegs (Nov 2, 2011)

Good deads matey. Hope you are keeping the form strict. If you end up knackering your back a slap will be in order.


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Nothing wrong with straps mate (unless you plan on doing powerlifting comps)


----------



## The L Man (Sep 13, 2010)

chickenlegs said:


> Good deads matey. Hope you are keeping the form strict. If you end up knackering your back a slap will be in order.


Yeah I think my technique is ok mate. Been on 100kg for some time just working on it. Some guy in the gym asked advice on how to deadlift once I was like  lol. I can understand how dangerous they can be though - luckily the only pain I'm getting is a positive muscle ache the day after.


----------



## The L Man (Sep 13, 2010)

This picture always makes me wanna deadlift. You can see how it's working everything:



:thumb:


----------



## RadMan23 (Dec 22, 2010)

Well done mate. Keep up the good work. As for the straps you should defo get some. I deadlift 200kg but without them i can barely lift 140kg. My grip is **** but i dont care as muscle and size is my goal, not powerlifting etc.


----------



## The L Man (Sep 13, 2010)

RadMan23 said:


> Well done mate. Keep up the good work. As for the straps you should defo get some. I deadlift 200kg but without them i can barely lift 140kg. My grip is **** but i dont care as muscle and size is my goal, not powerlifting etc.


Cheers mate. 200kg nice one! hope I can get there one day.

Yeah I'm going to buy some. This was the first time I've used them, and I was surprised how much they helped!


----------



## RadMan23 (Dec 22, 2010)

Took me 2 cycles to get to that though but i just think fcuk it. "doesnt matter how you get to the pot of gold, all that matters is that you beat the lepreuchan" lol


----------



## Kennyken (Jun 20, 2011)

L man I do exactly the same routine mate


----------



## The L Man (Sep 13, 2010)

RadMan23 said:


> Took me 2 cycles to get to that though but i just think fcuk it. "doesnt matter how you get to the pot of gold, all that matters is that you beat the lepreuchan" lol


Haha nice saying  I wanna ride a biCYCLE one day


----------



## The L Man (Sep 13, 2010)

Kennyken said:


> L man I do exactly the same routine mate


How are you finding it mate?


----------



## Natty.Solider (May 4, 2012)

Oh my. Hows training going mate? Looks like your pulling some deacent weight on deads. Defo looks like your heads more in it now, you seeing some changes?


----------



## The L Man (Sep 13, 2010)

Natty.Solider said:


> Oh my. Hows training going mate? Looks like your pulling some deacent weight on deads. Defo looks like your heads more in it now, you seeing some changes?


Thanks mate  yeah getting really into the training now. I can't really see any dramatic changes in the mirror thought tbh :\ I haven't weighed myself in a while so not sure what kind of gain I've made there. Just gonna' keep working though lol.

How's training going for you?


----------



## The L Man (Sep 13, 2010)

Went to the doctors today about my test levels. Was really awkward lol. Doctor didn't seem to believe what I was on about or just wasn't taking me seriously. I mentioned erection problems as I've heard that's guaranteed to raise their concern - but he just said it's probably physiological. True or?

Also said I struggle to put on muscle mass. I went about that before when I was like 18 and he remembered. He said that's my genetic build. Ffs. Actually, I remember last time I went he said I'm likely to stay small framed unless I took steroids (seriously).

Anyway, despite him not being very convinced, I've managed to get a blood test next week to check my hormone/test levels...


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

such a bitch when you have to beg/convince doctors to do anything like this


----------



## chickenlegs (Nov 2, 2011)

It costs money matey, they don't want to do anything these days unless you insist. This country is going down the ****ter.


----------



## The L Man (Sep 13, 2010)

danMUNDY said:


> such a bitch when you have to beg/convince doctors to do anything like this





chickenlegs said:


> It costs money matey, they don't want to do anything these days unless you insist. This country is going down the ****ter.


It's a fvcking joke really. I could tell from the get go he wasn't taking me seriously. He said he could run a blood test to give me "Peace of mind" but he's sure my test levels aren't low lol.


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

i can appreciate that, but iv worked a steady job for 10+ years, how much tax has come out of that, surely i can get the odd blood test done haha, anyways, im done going to the docs, i know a private clinic near me that i went to, got my testosterone,LH,FSH,Prolactin,E2 (estrogen) TSH, and SHBG all for just over £100, like i mentioned in a previous post, the rest of my bloods, even a test for diabetes and cholesterol, were all ordered by my doctor, dont see why they couldnt have done the hormones for me

i know where i will be going in future, right ..nhs rant over, breath...and relax haha


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

but yeah, the maybe its a psychological thing,,have some counselling and Viagra, maybe that would help was the last straw lol


----------



## The L Man (Sep 13, 2010)

danMUNDY said:


> i can appreciate that, but iv worked a steady job for 10+ years, how much tax has come out of that, surely i can get the odd blood test done haha, anyways, im done going to the docs, i know a private clinic near me that i went to, got my testosterone,LH,FSH,Prolactin,E2 (estrogen) TSH, and SHBG all for just over £100, like i mentioned in a previous post, the rest of my bloods, even a test for diabetes and cholesterol, were all ordered by my doctor, dont see why they couldnt have done the hormones for me
> 
> i know where i will be going in future, right ..nhs rant over, breath...and relax haha


Yeah definitely mate. A blood test is nothing too much to ask for surely.

That's a good idea with the private clinic though - I suppose there's no fuss made there.


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

You should all buy private medical insurance. No messin aboot

www.lifemedical.co.uk

:whistling:


----------



## chickenlegs (Nov 2, 2011)

Tassotti said:


> You should all buy private medical insurance. No messin aboot
> 
> www.lifemedical.co.uk
> 
> :whistling:


How much do you pay tas?


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

Who cares about natural test levels? Get on the gear and never have to worry about it again :lol:

You certainly won't have errection problems then


----------



## The L Man (Sep 13, 2010)

Leeds89 said:


> Who cares about natural test levels? Get on the gear and never have to worry about it again :lol:
> 
> You certainly won't have errection problems then


What happens when you come off it though? Aren't your natural test levels fvcked or do they revert back to normal  ?


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

thats what the pct is for my man, to help speed up the recovery process of your natty test levels, some people say you dont need it, as you will recover..although it takes much longer, and if you take something like tren or deca, and dont use a pct, i think you may as weel just kiss your cock and balls good bye haha


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

The L Man said:


> What happens when you come off it though? Aren't your natural test levels fvcked or do they revert back to normal  ?


Yes mate with a good PCT. You can even run HCG throughout cycles to keep your balls working 100%, no shutdown.

I have decided today that when I make my test prop, I'm gonna try use it all in one cycle :lol: 100ml in a cycle, will be FUN


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

at 200mg/ml? a gram every 10days for until it runs out (20gram/200days*28weeks* i think) ....not too shabby :lol: altho my math is p!sh


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

JANIKvonD said:


> at 200mg/ml? a gram every 10days for until it runs out (20gram/200days*28weeks* i think) ....not too shabby :lol: altho my math is p!sh


Gonna do it at 150mg/ml mate, first time brewing and prop is harder to get right (not crash) than enth. Highest you can go is 200mg/ml iirc, but it's safer to go for 150mg/ml, less pip I guess and less chance of wasting raws 

And I'm thinking 150mg/day, thats 1050mg/week, so something like that, my math used to be amazing before I destroyed my brain with too much reccy drugs in my teenage years :lol:


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

I should add I'm doing this along side a perfect diet and training, those two are my main focus, I'm just throwing lots of gear in there because I'm fvcking stupid :lol:


----------



## The L Man (Sep 13, 2010)

How can you inject yourself in the quads without bottling it? What if it hit a vein or something? :confused1:

Leeds do you run HCG with your cycle or no?


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

The L Man said:


> How can you inject yourself in the quads without bottling it? What if it hit a vein or something? :confused1:
> 
> Leeds do you run HCG with your cycle or no?


I use slin pins for quads, have a poke at the area I'm gonna jab, if it feels tender I don't jab there. Gotta find somewhere that feels less sensitive. Plus that's why you aspirate, it doesn't matter if you go through a vein, just don't inj INTO one.

And nope, never run HCG but next cycle I think I will!


----------



## The L Man (Sep 13, 2010)

Leeds89 said:


> I use slin pins for quads, have a poke at the area I'm gonna jab, if it feels tender I don't jab there. Gotta find somewhere that feels less sensitive. Plus that's why you aspirate, it doesn't matter if you go through a vein, just don't inj INTO one.
> 
> And nope, never run HCG but next cycle I think I will!


Ah ok  I'm a novice so just learning haha. How big are the pins? I just don't know how you would start as it's something an everyday person would leave to a doctor or something! How do you prevent infection, where do you inject, how do you know how to do it correctly etc etc.

This is why I think an oral like Dbol would be easier. Just need tabs and a glass of water lol.

:stuart:


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

The L Man said:


> Ah ok  I'm a novice so just learning haha. How big are the pins? I just don't know how you would start as it's something an everyday person would leave to a doctor or something! How do you prevent infection, where do you inject, how do you know how to do it correctly etc etc.
> 
> This is why I think an oral like Dbol would be easier. Just need tabs and a glass of water lol.
> 
> :stuart:


The pins you use for glutes are blues, quite small maybe inch and half? Never measured but easy to do. Slin pins the needles are super fine and about 3/4 inch long, easy as hell to do.

You know where to inject through trial and error realy. Glutes, well, it's just on your ass cheek, after a few injections there you'll find where's easiest, I know my sweet spots now for glutes  Tends to be towards the outside of the glute, half waz between hip and bottom of glute for me. And as I say quads just feel around the outer quad. Alcohol wipe the area first and ONLY USE NEEDLES ONCE!!! And make sure everything is hygenic. I do this, never had infection troubles at all.


----------



## The L Man (Sep 13, 2010)

Leeds89 said:


> The pins you use for glutes are blues, quite small maybe inch and half? Never measured but easy to do. Slin pins the needles are super fine and about 3/4 inch long, easy as hell to do.
> 
> You know where to inject through trial and error realy. Glutes, well, it's just on your ass cheek, after a few injections there you'll find where's easiest, I know my sweet spots now for glutes  Tends to be towards the outside of the glute, half waz between hip and bottom of glute for me. And as I say quads just feel around the outer quad. Alcohol wipe the area first and ONLY USE NEEDLES ONCE!!! And make sure everything is hygenic. I do this, never had infection troubles at all.


Cheers mate. I can imagine glutes being the easiest place to inject, but a little awkward doing it yourself lol?


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

I sometimes pull a muscle turning around and reaching down to do it lol, it's not so bad but can be tricky when you first start out


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

fuk every day injections :lol: think ull get same results and less hastle pinning 2ml EOD rather than 1ml ED, unless u have some kinda pinning fettish :tongue: just glutes & quads?


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

The L Man said:


> Cheers mate. I can imagine glutes being the easiest place to inject, but a little awkward doing it yourself lol?





Leeds89 said:


> I sometimes pull a muscle turning around and reaching down to do it lol, it's not so bad but can be tricky when you first start out


i ALWAYS get a monster cramp in my ribs from twisting round to do glutes :crying:


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

JANIKvonD said:


> fuk every day injections :lol: think ull get same results and less hastle pinning 2ml EOD rather than 1ml ED, unless u have some kinda pinning fettish :tongue: just glutes & quads?


I worked it out to give the average per day, I'd be doing EoD I think, much easier to conceal from the housemates :lol:


----------



## RadMan23 (Dec 22, 2010)

Well L man how did the weekend go? Did you stay off the booze and eat big?


----------



## The L Man (Sep 13, 2010)

RadMan23 said:


> Well L man how did the weekend go? Did you stay off the booze and eat big?


From Friday.

*PUSH DAY:*

*BENCH* - 55kg - 6, 6, 6, 6

*
OVERHEAD PRESS* - 40kg - 7, 7, 5, 6

*INCLINE BENCH* - 40kg - 8, 6, 5, 5 - FFS what's going on.

*DIPS* - 8, 8, 6, 6

Dissapointed with that session. My bench has always been at that and never seems to go up. It feels like my pull days are a lot stronger than push days. :\


----------



## The L Man (Sep 13, 2010)

RadMan23 said:


> Well L man how did the weekend go? Did you stay off the booze and eat big?


I'd like to say I was eating and not drinking all weekend, but that wasn't the case :\ sadly the nice weather and friend invites got the better of me mate. I'm going on holiday this week so I can put aside any hope of retaining mass. Just going to try and eat a decent amount when I'm over there.

Some serious training to commence after. Feel embarrassed really - letting myself down.


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

You just need to eat big when you get back home mate. I'm betting that's why your bench etc isn't going up, because you don't the cals to make progress there. Look out for my journal when you get back, me, AK-26 and danMUNDY are doing a joint journal  Gonna be an entertaining read and with those two cvnts being bigger than me and lifting heavier than me will be interesting to see how quickly I can catch them up 

Also, I think you might need a spotter for increasing your bench. I don't think I've ever increased my bench without a spotter - would I try 95kg bench ALONE? Would I fvck :lol: Have to have someone stood there ready to pull the bar off me when I run out of steam


----------



## The L Man (Sep 13, 2010)

Leeds89 said:


> You just need to eat big when you get back home mate. I'm betting that's why your bench etc isn't going up, because you don't the cals to make progress there. Look out for my journal when you get back, me, AK-26 and danMUNDY are doing a joint journal  Gonna be an entertaining read and with those two cvnts being bigger than me and lifting heavier than me will be interesting to see how quickly I can catch them up
> 
> Also, I think you might need a spotter for increasing your bench. I don't think I've ever increased my bench without a spotter - would I try 95kg bench ALONE? Would I fvck :lol: Have to have someone stood there ready to pull the bar off me when I run out of steam


Yeah I think you're right...fvcking food!

Lmao I look forward to that thread mate. Should be funny, and probably helpful too 

Yeah I'd love a spotter. Thing is I'm not always with someone in the gym and I hate asking people to spot me haha. I think some of it is physiological when it comes to bench press. That fear of getting stuck and embrassing myself. Happened once on the incline bench - had to roll the bar onto my legs and act like not a single fvck was given.


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

The L Man said:


> From Friday.
> 
> *PUSH DAY:*
> 
> ...


what has happened (i can only assume) is your tris have given out because of the flat bench, and press previous to the incline, my advise for you my man, is fuk the flat bench off completely, and swap it with flys, and when you can hit 3x10 on the dips, start adding plates (tis what iv done) so it would look like :

incline bench

db flys

ohp

dips

bobs your uncle :thumb:


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Rippetoe Rippetoe Rippetoe Rippetoe Rippetoe Rippetoe Rippetoe Rippetoe Rippetoe Rippetoe Rippetoe Rippetoe


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

Leeds89 said:


> You just need to eat big when you get back home mate. I'm betting that's why your bench etc isn't going up, because you don't the cals to make progress there. Look out for my journal when you get back, me, AK-26 and danMUNDY are doing a joint journal  Gonna be an entertaining read and *with those two cvnts being bigger than me and lifting heavier than me will be interesting to see how quickly I can catch them up *
> 
> Also, I think you might need a spotter for increasing your bench. I don't think I've ever increased my bench without a spotter - would I try 95kg bench ALONE? Would I fvck :lol: Have to have someone stood there ready to pull the bar off me when I run out of steam


what a little sweet talker our leeds is, compliments like that will get you very far  most of my lifts are natty to cept for one 6 week run of pmag, cant wait to see what its like witha load of test and oxys in me haha


----------



## RadMan23 (Dec 22, 2010)

Or if your not seeing an improvement on bench switch to dumbells. That way if you go heavy and run out of steam you can just drop em on floor and no harm done.


----------



## chickenlegs (Nov 2, 2011)

RadMan23 said:


> Or if your not seeing an improvement on bench switch to dumbells. That way if you go heavy and run out of steam you can just drop em on floor and no harm done.


I mostly dumbbell bench, due to lack of a spotter. Though i find it easier to feel the contraction in my pecs using dumbbells. So i think you should do both.


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

Get some TEST IN YOU!!!!!


----------



## The L Man (Sep 13, 2010)

Thanks for all the replies people! 

Just back from my blood test. The arm she injected is killing and really numb, is this normal lol?


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

The L Man said:


> Thanks for all the replies people!
> 
> Just back from my blood test. The arm she injected is killing and really numb, is this normal lol?


Aches a bit afterwards, I had an OAP nurse do one once, shaking like a sh1tting dog putting the needle in, was a pleasant experience


----------



## The L Man (Sep 13, 2010)

Leeds89 said:


> Aches a bit afterwards, I had an OAP nurse do one once, shaking like a sh1tting dog putting the needle in, was a pleasant experience


Lmao fvck that!

I'm not gonna' lie...I hate blood tests. The thought of sucking blood out of the vein makes me cringe. I tried to act cool walking in, but started to feel nervous when she was getting the kit out lol.


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

I had a tetanus in my delt a few monts ago, the next day it had a kinda dull ache to it, pip? Felt like I had been doing lat raises on my left side only, would jabbing test feel the same? I'm guessing the tetanus was IM?


----------



## Jay.32 (Dec 12, 2008)

all looking good in yer Lman...

and chance of doing your art work on my avi mate???


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

danMUNDY said:


> I had a tetanus in my delt a few monts ago, the next day it had a kinda dull ache to it, pip? Felt like I had been doing lat raises on my left side only, would jabbing test feel the same? I'm guessing the tetanus was IM?


You tend to not feel it at all if doing in gltues I've found unless the gear uses a suspension oil that causes PIP. Personally I haven't had bad PIP in a while, except when jabbing quads but that's because I'm a newbie to quad jabbing


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

The L Man said:


> Thanks for all the replies people!
> 
> Just back from my blood test. The arm she injected is killing and really numb, is this normal lol?


What the fcuk did she inject ?


----------



## The L Man (Sep 13, 2010)

Jay.32 said:


> all looking good in yer Lman...
> 
> and chance of doing your art work on my avi mate???


Yeah mate. Sorry been way behind on that lol. You and JANIKvonD are both due artwork.



Tassotti said:


> What the fcuk did she inject ?


Lol, I should have rephrased that. She didn't inject anything - just drew blood from me.


----------



## Jay.32 (Dec 12, 2008)

good man:beer:


----------



## The L Man (Sep 13, 2010)

Getting rinsed again in work. I'm gonna' flip out I swear! :cursing: lol


----------



## chickenlegs (Nov 2, 2011)

People are scared of others progression, just laugh at em.


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

just laugh it off mate, there smiles will soon fade when ur MAHOOOOSIVE!


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

The L Man said:


> Getting rinsed again in work. I'm gonna' flip out I swear! :cursing: lol


When we get you started on the test you'll have to throw them through a window or two, or take a shotgun to work and blow them to pieces Moaty style


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

P.S I used to get this all the time from my housemates, now it's just "oh yea you've got bigger now", never any recognition for the hard work or an apology, never mind, they're still fat with fat girlfriends


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

No test yet for L-Man. Far too soon


----------



## chickenlegs (Nov 2, 2011)

Tassotti said:


> No test yet for L-Man. Far too soon


Agree with Tassy, (sounds feminine?) but yeh until mr L gets his food intake nailed and stops going on weekend benders it's pointless splashing the cash on test.


----------



## chickenlegs (Nov 2, 2011)

My ideology of gear usage is to grow as much as you can off as little as you can. And L man atm doesn't fit in with that. Each to their own though.


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

**** all the haters L, if anything it should fuel your motivation, it will you who has the last laugh mate!


----------



## chickenlegs (Nov 2, 2011)

danMUNDY said:


> **** all the haters L, if anything it should fuel your motivation, it will you who has the last laugh mate!


Thing is though if you keep rising to the bait they won't stop. You either smack one of them, or contact HR and say you are being taken the **** out of etc. Or you show no emotion and laugh it off.


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Laugh with them. Then return fire.

It's good to be able to laugh at yourself anyway.

I crack myself up. But then I am a funny ****er


----------



## chickenlegs (Nov 2, 2011)

Tassotti said:


> Laugh with them. Then return fire.
> 
> It's good to be able to laugh at yourself anyway.
> 
> I crack myself up. But then I am a funny ****er


Aye man, agree with this also! Hence my name! I have **** wheels but no point getting down about it.


----------



## chickenlegs (Nov 2, 2011)

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/general-conversation/188598-if-carlsberg-did-olympic-long-jumping-highlights.html

This will cheer you up!


----------



## The L Man (Sep 13, 2010)

I do just laugh it off because I know one day I'll be able to show them up. 

Their broscience about the gym ****es me off more, lol! Examples:

One of them recommended I "Get on the protein powders" as it helped his brother "Get huge". One of them "Uses a few machines" but "Doesn't want to get too big". Also steroids came up once - apparently it "Makes your head bigger". I'm being serious!


----------



## chickenlegs (Nov 2, 2011)

It makes you big headed! Not really the same thing though. lmfao! They are just numptys mate, can't expect the avg joe to know much about anything! They just regurgitate bull**** they heard.


----------



## The L Man (Sep 13, 2010)

Tassotti said:


> No test yet for L-Man. Far too soon





chickenlegs said:


> Agree with Tassy, (sounds feminine?) but yeh until mr L gets his food intake nailed and stops going on weekend benders it's pointless splashing the cash on test.


Does that go for any gear?


----------



## chickenlegs (Nov 2, 2011)

More so for orals mate. Not good for your liver.


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

chickenlegs said:


> Agree with Tassy, (sounds feminine?) but yeh until mr L gets his food intake nailed and stops going on weekend benders it's pointless splashing the cash on test.


Hmmmm.... I actually agree with this to be honest. I mean fair enough, I jumped on the gear the day I started training - IDIOT I know and I wish I could go back and get my diet nailed and training right, it's only in the last 6 months I've seen good progress, and it's only in the last 6 months my diet/training has been good..... not perfect but good.

When you get back home mate, download Myfitnesspal and log EVERY fvcking kcal you get in the day and post for us to see here, we can make you massive but you gotta want it 

And THEN you bang in the test


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

Just look at it this way 40/40/20% diet, rest, training, my biggest mistake was I focused too much on training, and ended up a fat watery mess, x2 what Leeds said, as soon as I became more focused on rest, and more so diets, that's when I started seeing a change, and the compliments started rolling, even the pt and instructors in the gym have given me praise, it's the best boost ever! Won't happen over night but you will get there pal, and when you do I hope you are the first to tell those pricks at your work to go do one!


----------



## The L Man (Sep 13, 2010)

Cheers for the feedback everyone I'll dish out some reps.

Training has come to a hault atm, and shall do for a bit for my holiday and possibly a couple of days after  Might have a cheeky session tomorrow lol. I'll try and get some pics for you lot when I'm in Magaluf haha.


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

Have a great time pal!


----------



## Jay.32 (Dec 12, 2008)

Have a good un fella


----------



## chickenlegs (Nov 2, 2011)

Have a good en mate, remember to wrap it before you smash it. Don't wanna come back with a spotted dick!


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Yeah we want loads of pics of t1ts on the beach (and by that I don't mean you and your pals)


----------



## chickenlegs (Nov 2, 2011)

Tassotti said:


> Yeah we want loads of pics of t1ts on the beach (and by that I don't mean you and your pals)


lol tass you're a funny cnut.


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

chickenlegs said:


> lol tass you're a funny cnut.


I'm here all week


----------



## chickenlegs (Nov 2, 2011)

It's a shame L man won't be then!


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

LMAN! New journal up! check it out 

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/member-journals-pictures/189008-three-men-aesthetics-death.html#post3352962


----------



## The L Man (Sep 13, 2010)

I'm back. My body is dead and needs some serious tuning.


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

The L Man said:


> I'm back. My body is dead and needs some serious tuning.


I know the feeling, I lost a stone in Austria, put almost half of it back on now after a week of good diet though


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

Welcome back dude, all set to get back on the horse? Hope u had a good holiday mate!


----------



## The L Man (Sep 13, 2010)

danMUNDY said:


> Welcome back dude, all set to get back on the horse? Hope u had a good holiday mate!


Cheers bud.

Just trying to get back into eating regularly as my diet on holiday was non-existent. Should be good to jump into training next week.


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

welcome back bud, u have a good'un?


----------



## The L Man (Sep 13, 2010)

JANIKvonD said:


> welcome back bud, u have a good'un?


Thanks mate. Yeah it was quality. Currently on a come down lol!


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

hate coming home from holiday, makes me such a miserable cnut for the first week or so haha


----------



## chickenlegs (Nov 2, 2011)

Depends Dan, if you go with family you're actually happy to be home! Ha ha.


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

maybe, although it depends how much time you spend with them, last holiday i went on, i was in sharm, me and my sister were in one hotel in naama bay, and my parents were in another the other side of town, i was mainly there to scuba dive so i just did my own thing really

needless to say, my heart sank as soon as we touched down in gatwick haha


----------



## The L Man (Sep 13, 2010)

Dreading work next week and don't know where to start with eating/training again lol. Also feeling beta as f*ck today (you can probably guess why again...)!!


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

The L Man said:


> Dreading work next week and don't know where to start with eating/training again lol. Also feeling beta as f*ck today (you can probably guess why again...)!!


Me and you both mate. Although I've managed to regain 5lbs in a week and half with eating right  YOU NEED TO START COUNTING YOUR FVCKING CALORIES!

I still feel sh1t from Friday, can't believe how drunk I was, was sick so many times lol, still ended up spooning that gorgeous bird but she's still interested in her ex.... I'm definitely not alpha enough yet


----------



## The L Man (Sep 13, 2010)

Leeds89 said:


> Me and you both mate. Although I've managed to regain 5lbs in a week and half with eating right  YOU NEED TO START COUNTING YOUR FVCKING CALORIES!
> 
> I still feel sh1t from Friday, can't believe how drunk I was, was sick so many times lol, still ended up spooning that gorgeous bird but she's still interested in her ex.... I'm definitely not alpha enough yet


Nice one mate! Just gotta get back into the regular pattern of eating. You counting calories now?

Sorry to hear about Friday lol we've all been there in terms of being a mess! So is her ex still interested in her? Hope everything works out mate. I'm still mad about that girl I talk about. She has been a bit cold with me since I returned from holiday. "Maybe" when I ask her if she is going to be out etc. Then on Friday we were all at some firework display and she slips next to me and starts holding my hand - I take it she likes me but she is back to uni soon


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

The L Man said:


> Nice one mate! Just gotta get back into the regular pattern of eating. You counting calories now?
> 
> Sorry to hear about Friday lol we've all been there in terms of being a mess! So is her ex still interested in her? Hope everything works out mate. I'm still mad about that girl I talk about. She has been a bit cold with me since I returned from holiday. "Maybe" when I ask her if she is going to be out etc. Then on Friday we were all at some firework display and she slips next to me and starts holding my hand - I take it she likes me but she is back to uni soon


Fvck mate you need to just try it. I've been trying with this lass, but seems she ain't interested. Oh well, I tried and that's all anyone can ask of themselves at the end of the day! Her ex wants to fvck her, and she's stupid enough to let him fvck her then fvck her off again and again, fvck it I ain't waiting around for it, back on the hunt now :lol:

And yes mate I'm counting my macros, check my journal I do a nightly calorie update to make sure I keep myself motivated to keep them coming in. The amount of food I was eating before I started counting must have been way off, since I'm full 24/7 with this new diet and only getting around 3500kcal!


----------



## The L Man (Sep 13, 2010)

Leeds89 said:


> Fvck mate you need to just try it. I've been trying with this lass, but seems she ain't interested. Oh well, I tried and that's all anyone can ask of themselves at the end of the day! Her ex wants to fvck her, and she's stupid enough to let him fvck her then fvck her off again and again, fvck it I ain't waiting around for it, back on the hunt now :lol:
> 
> And yes mate I'm counting my macros, check my journal I do a nightly calorie update to make sure I keep myself motivated to keep them coming in. The amount of food I was eating before I started counting must have been way off, since I'm full 24/7 with this new diet and only getting around 3500kcal!


Yeah I really should. I plan to just tell her exactly how I feel and I don't care if that sounds pathetic haha! At least you tried mate - like you said no point waiting around!

Nice one. I'm going to start doing the same then. 3500kcal sounds insane. Is it a struggle to eat?


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

The L Man said:


> Yeah I really should. I plan to just tell her exactly how I feel and I don't care if that sounds pathetic haha! At least you tried mate - like you said no point waiting around!
> 
> Nice one. I'm going to start doing the same then. 3500kcal sounds insane. Is it a struggle to eat?


3500kcal is like the standard bulk for people our size mate. It's hard at first but with a good shake and frequent, smaller meals it's not only doable but enjoyable


----------



## The L Man (Sep 13, 2010)

Leeds89 said:


> 3500kcal is like the standard bulk for people our size mate. It's hard at first but with a good shake and frequent, smaller meals it's not only doable but enjoyable


Good stuff 

I'm out of whey and every other supp, so going to do a bit of online shopping in a bit. Going to purchase some plain whey, oats and peanut butter (will help make a mass gainer shake). Any other things I should buy or is that enough? Might try creatine?


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

The L Man said:


> Good stuff
> 
> I'm out of whey and every other supp, so going to do a bit of online shopping in a bit. Going to purchase some plain whey, oats and peanut butter (will help make a mass gainer shake). Any other things I should buy or is that enough? Might try creatine?


If I were you I'd go for the BBW Mass gainer, affordable and great macros, taste isn't too bad either. I use creatine but that's only because I stole it off my ex's housemate  Remember, with supps, test is best


----------



## The L Man (Sep 13, 2010)

Leeds89 said:


> If I were you I'd go for the BBW Mass gainer, affordable and great macros, taste isn't too bad either. I use creatine but that's only because I stole it off my ex's housemate  Remember, with supps, test is best


Cheers mate. You're such a test promoter haha


----------



## The L Man (Sep 13, 2010)

Oh yeah ringing up the docs for my blood results tomorrow too!


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

The L Man said:


> Oh yeah ringing up the docs for my blood results tomorrow too!


Good man, I'm off to docs tomorrow and asking for bloods doing, also getting my sinus' checked, I fvcked them up badly with too many drugs and find it very difficult to breathe lol so need that sorting.

I LOVE TEST MATE. I'd have it on my fvcking cereal if I could :lol:


----------



## chickenlegs (Nov 2, 2011)

Shopping list: Wholewheat pasta, Basmati/wholegrain rice, oats, chicken, beef, fish, Quark/cottage cheese, peanut butter, EVOO, Coconut oil, veg, Multivitamin, vitamin C, Omega 3. This is basically what i eat bud. I have whey and oats on waking, and whey and dextrose PWO, IMO you should try to get used to eating more meals, start with smaller meals and build them up. Your body will adapt.

Interested to see your blood results.


----------



## The L Man (Sep 13, 2010)

Ok so time to get back in the gym. So what do you guys think. One last input. A, B or C:

*A: **STARTING STRENGTH:*

Workout A

3x5 Squat

3x5 Bench Press

1x5 Deadlift

Workout B

3x5 Squat

3x5 Press

5x3 Power cleans

*B: Push, Pull, Legs*

*
C: Other*


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

If carry on with ppl, at least till you have been at it for 12 weeks straight, the decide if u wanna change things up and go for starting strength


----------



## Jay.32 (Dec 12, 2008)

Right "The L man" its nice to have you back, but I need my Avi pic done or I will be forced to send Kaywoodham round to abuse you...

Dont make me do it...


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA


----------



## The L Man (Sep 13, 2010)

Jay.32 said:


> Right "The L man" its nice to have you back, but I need my Avi pic done or I will be forced to send Kaywoodham round to abuse you...
> 
> Dont make me do it...


Ok I'll do it this week. Promise.



Tassotti said:


> AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA


Lmao don't shout tass I have sensitive ears. I'm going with starting strength then. I have been thinking about it - I want to be able to lift a "respectable" amount too.


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Starting Strength will make a man of you

Did I send you a link for it ?


----------



## cub (Jul 14, 2011)

The L Man said:


> Ok so time to get back in the gym. So what do you guys think. One last input. A, B or C:
> 
> *A: **STARTING STRENGTH:*
> 
> ...


A!


----------



## The L Man (Sep 13, 2010)

Tassotti said:


> Starting Strength will make a man of you
> 
> Did I send you a link for it ?


Yeah you PM'd me a link mate. I'm in work atm but will check it out when I get home. I'm guessing it will answer any questions I have? Like what weight shall I start with? how often do I increase weight? etc


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Yes mate. All your questions will be answered.


----------



## The L Man (Sep 13, 2010)

Just called up the doctors about my blood test results. They said the results came back and everythings fine. Ffs. I wanted to know the exact level. Can I call back and request them to mail me a detailed report or?


----------



## chickenlegs (Nov 2, 2011)

Just pop in to your docs and ask for a print out of your most recent blood test results.  And routine wise, you need to be consistent with nutrition, rest and training. There is no ultimate routine, but defo give SS a go. Just be consistent! If you find it boring do something else. As long as you're progressively overloading your muscles and work out with enough intensity to recruit the majority of your muscle fibers, you will grow. (Given enough food and rest) it's not rocket science matey.


----------



## The L Man (Sep 13, 2010)

chickenlegs said:


> Just pop in to your docs and ask for a print out of your most recent blood test results.  And routine wise, you need to be consistent with nutrition, rest and training. There is no ultimate routine, but defo give SS a go. Just be consistent! If you find it boring do something else. As long as you're progressively overloading your muscles and work out with enough intensity to recruit the majority of your muscle fibers, you will grow. (Given enough food and rest) it's not rocket science matey.


Thanks mate, I'll do that. Doubt it will make any difference as they're not going to take any action if my levels are in the normal range lol.

Yeah training and diet has really been s*it lately. I actually feel like I've lost weight after that holiday - my jeans are starting to slip down my waist but before they used to be quite a tight fit :\ steadily nursing my stomach back to normal - treated myself to a Nando's for lunch today - 1/2 chicken, chips and corn the cob with melted butter. 

SS it is then. With regards to starting weight, shall I go lower than I can currently lift and progress? For example Deadlifts I can do 100kg, but would it be better to start a bit lighter for the first week?


----------



## chickenlegs (Nov 2, 2011)

If you can rep 100kg with good form then start at 100kg. remember that doing the exercise properly should be first priority. walk before you run.


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

No, no start lighter. RTFB


----------



## chickenlegs (Nov 2, 2011)

Read the ****ing binary? What a massive f*ckin geek you really are!


----------



## The L Man (Sep 13, 2010)

I didn't even know what RTFB meant until I saw chickenlegs post  saves me asking lol.


----------



## chickenlegs (Nov 2, 2011)

Ha ha i googled it mate tbh! Not sure why you should be dropping the weight lighter BTW. I'm sure the link Tas sent you will explain it. I thought you were repping 115kg before your holiday? 6 6 8 6? That's 26 reps in one session, AFAIK you'll be doing 1x5 dead lifts twice a week? That's 10 reps per week? Doesn't seem right to me, maybe I'm P*ssing up the wrong leg.


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Starting strength calculator

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0Alfb-7ulllXGdHY0X3ZBbHlIeE5IdWdGemV6NHFiY0E


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

RTFB - Read the ****ing Book


----------



## chickenlegs (Nov 2, 2011)

Tassotti said:


> Starting strength calculator
> 
> https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0Alfb-7ulllXGdHY0X3ZBbHlIeE5IdWdGemV6NHFiY0E


Wallop, Vorderman would be proud of that.


----------



## The L Man (Sep 13, 2010)

Tassotti said:


> Starting strength calculator
> 
> https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0Alfb-7ulllXGdHY0X3ZBbHlIeE5IdWdGemV6NHFiY0E


Thanks mate!


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

you wanna start light so put your 1rm in the first box (Test Weight) then 30-40% in the last box (% to reset)


----------



## The L Man (Sep 13, 2010)

Just printed that starting strength manual. 300 odd pages and I used the printer in work...got some stares lol!

I'm going to workout the following days: Monday, Wednesday and Friday

You guys think I should hold out till next week to start on the Monday, or just start today?


----------



## The L Man (Sep 13, 2010)

Also, Tass, to calculate my starting weight you said enter my 1rm. I can only judge what my max weight is for 4 sets with 6/8 reps which is approximately:

Deadlift 110kg

Bench - 55kg

Squat - 80kg

Overhead - 40kg

But a one rep maximum would be abit more than the above as it's only the one rep...sorry dumb questions lol.


----------



## Jay.32 (Dec 12, 2008)

The L Man said:


> Just called up the doctors about my blood test results. They said the results came back and everythings fine. Ffs. I wanted to know the exact level. Can I call back and request them to mail me a detailed report or?


atleast they are all good mate..


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

use this mate, http://www.exrx.net/Calculators/OneRepMax.html

its a 1rm caculator, think it can calculate it from up to 10 reps of a single weight used.

also, wasnt sure if you were aware....in the starting strength logbook calculator from the link tass gave you, its in imperial measurements (lbs/oz instead of kg)

like i have it open infront of me, so where you have the yellow column for test weight, looks like....(i assume you are starting with the original novice programme)

test weight reps>12 lb increase

squat 200 5 5

bench 200 5 5

deadlift 200 5 10

press 200 5 5

power clean 200 5 5

basically those are in lbs, so if you use that calculator to determin your 1rm, but you will need to x that by 2.2 to get what the weight would be in lbs etc to put into the test weight section, and the 5 and 10 in the lb increase is 2.5kg and 5kg respectively

just gives you a more accurate way to get your startying weights, and your increases to prevent you stalling quicker than you might do etc


----------



## The L Man (Sep 13, 2010)

Jay.32 said:


> atleast they are all good mate..


True mate  I was kind of hoping they would be low as an explantion to the symptons I've been having. Oh well lol!



danMUNDY said:


> use this mate, http://www.exrx.net/Calculators/OneRepMax.html
> 
> its a 1rm caculator, think it can calculate it from up to 10 reps of a single weight used.
> 
> ...


Thanks mate! Will calculate this when I'm home. Do you think I should hit the gym today or wait till next week for Mon, Wed, Fri?


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

you could do tues, thurs and sat this week then start mon wed fri next week, or carry on with tue thur sat, depends how u need to set it out around work and that, as long as you dont train two days in a row with this type of training when its new to you, you should be g2g :thumb:


----------



## The L Man (Sep 13, 2010)

OK, I'm going to use this week to ease myself back into training and adjust to SS. Today I'll be following Workout A:

*3x5 Squat*

*
3x5 Press*

*
1x5 Deadlift*

From what I've read, I'll be adding weight each session, so I think it's best to start off light. As mentioned my *CURRENT* lifts are from when I last went:

*Squat- **80kg **- 4 sets 6/8 reps*

*
Press - **40kg** - 4 sets 6/8 reps*

*
Deadlift - **110kg** - 4 sets 6/8reps*

So based on that, how does this look for the first Workout A:

*Squat - **40kg** 3x5*

*
Press - **20kg** (bar only basically, lol) 3x5*

*
Deadlift - **45lg **1x5*

So it's like just under half of what I usually do. It will be really easy, but I want to make sure I'm following this program right, and from what I can tell, if I rush in I'll stall really quickly,

For warmups I'll start with the bar and work to the maximum as it states in the book.

Thoughts? Start heavier/lighter?


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Mate, that's spot on.


----------



## The L Man (Sep 13, 2010)

Tassotti said:


> Mate, that's spot on.


Good stuff :thumb: Looking forward to it!


----------



## chickenlegs (Nov 2, 2011)

Seems really light to me mate, but i can hear tass raging in my head about reading the f*cking book. LOL

Btw if you are doing 8 reps @ 80kg on squats your 1RM should be higher, Around 99kg.


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

You may have noticed that in the spreadsheet I have replaced Power Cleans with Pendlay Rows.

It's up to you what you do.

Whilst you are doing the low weights, really concentrate on nailing form and being explosive with the lifts.

Film each lift and stick it up here.


----------



## The L Man (Sep 13, 2010)

Yeah this is going to be a really easy workout tbh :\ I don't really have anyone to film my lifts mate and besides I'd feel a bit embarrassed lol. Also noticed for workout A I put press. I assumed overhead but then realised it was bench. 20kg bench is too low surely...


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

The numbers I had in my head were

Squat - 40Kg

Bench - 30Kg

Dead - 60Kg

Row - 30Kg

OHP - 20Kg


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

The first few sessions will be really easy. Don't be fooled though. It will get tough soon enough


----------



## The L Man (Sep 13, 2010)

Tassotti said:


> The numbers I had in my head were
> 
> Squat - 40Kg
> 
> ...


Cheers  I'm gonna' look like a boss benching with 5kg plates today. :blush: lol


----------



## chickenlegs (Nov 2, 2011)

Yeah the weights ramp up quickly over the weeks (just checked the spreadsheet again), use the light stuff to get used to the form and feel of explosive lifting. As tas says.

Btw tas you an aidy?


----------



## The L Man (Sep 13, 2010)

By explosive, do you guys mean focus on form and speed?


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

Explosive movement up, slow negative movement


----------



## chickenlegs (Nov 2, 2011)

For squat say, you'd slowly sit back into the squat position and explode up, whilst maintaining full control of the movement. No superman stuff. lol


----------



## chickenlegs (Nov 2, 2011)

Always remember a mate of mine watching me shoulder press, and he said that looks easy... Lifted the barbell over his head and literally fell backwards whilst holding onto the bar! Crushed me mums clothes basket he did. LOL!


----------



## chickenlegs (Nov 2, 2011)

L man did you get that print out from the quacks?


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Lman.......u massive yet?


----------



## The L Man (Sep 13, 2010)

chickenlegs said:


> L man did you get that print out from the quacks?


Not yet mate. I am going to though as I want to see my exact levels lol



JANIKvonD said:


> Lman.......u massive yet?


JANIKvonD....I'm HUGE! :mellow:


----------



## The L Man (Sep 13, 2010)

*WEEK 1 - Starting Strength - WORKOUT A*

Squat - Warm up - 20kg - 5reps - x3

Full Set - 40kg - 5 reps - x 3

Bench Press - Warm up - 20kg - 5 reps - x3

Full Set - 30kg - 5 reps - x3

Deadlift - Warm up - 30kg - 5 reps - x3

Full set - 60kg - 5 reps - x3 (I forgot I was only supposed to do one full set for deadlifts. I can't see how one full set is really beneficial though :\? But if the program says so...)

Probably the easiest workout I've ever done haha. Felt self concious lifting such light weights, but oh well. Now how much do I add each session? Will double check the book but if anyone can give me an indication that'll be cool.


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

L Man, starting strength is 3 sets of 5 reps on the lifts, or ea you getti a feel for the exercises first?


----------



## The L Man (Sep 13, 2010)

danMUNDY said:


> L Man, starting strength is 3 sets of 5 reps on the lifts, or ea you getti a feel for the exercises first?


Yeah I know mate. But the book goes on about warm up sets before the full sets of 3 x 5reps. Do you think I should just drop the warm up sets?


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

Ahhhh my bad, read it wrong, thought I were doing 5 sets of 3 reps, ooops, nah keep the warm ups an carry one what u are doing, recon you will like the programme :thumb: sorry dude


----------



## The L Man (Sep 13, 2010)

danMUNDY said:


> Ahhhh my bad, read it wrong, thought I were doing 5 sets of 3 reps, ooops, nah keep the warm ups an carry one what u are doing, recon you will like the programme :thumb: sorry dude


No worries man  I'm looking forward to following this program. Would love to hit like 100kg bench!


----------



## chickenlegs (Nov 2, 2011)

You'll get there buddy, the best thing (IMO) about starting with light weights is that you are learning not to care what weight you are lifting. Doesn't matter where you start, it's all about where you finish. You need to form check as you increase weight though mate, you need a 3rd person perspective so you can learn to identify when you are losing form.


----------



## DoIEvenLift (Feb 10, 2011)

whats the 5x5 starting strength programme then? same as this, just 5sets of 5 reps, instead of 3 sets of 5reps?

GL lman


----------



## chickenlegs (Nov 2, 2011)

DoIEvenLift said:


> whats the 5x5 starting strength programme then? same as this, just 5sets of 5 reps, instead of 3 sets of 5reps?
> 
> GL lman


Yeh pretty sure the 5x5 strong lifts is the SS's ugly retarded brother.


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

chickenlegs said:


> Yeah the weights ramp up quickly over the weeks (just checked the spreadsheet again), use the light stuff to get used to the form and feel of explosive lifting. As tas says.
> 
> *Btw tas you an aidy?*


Eh? What ya mean?



The L Man said:


> *WEEK 1 - Starting Strength - WORKOUT A*
> 
> Squat - Warm up - 20kg - 5reps - x3
> 
> ...


From the book

"For most male trainees with good technique, the

squat can be increased 10 lbs (5Kg). per workout, assuming 3 workouts per week, for three or four

weeks. When you miss the last rep or two of your last work set, the easy gains are beginning to

wane and 5 lb (2.5Kg). jumps can be taken for a while."

"It is always preferable to take smaller

jumps and sustain the progress, than to take bigger jumps and get stuck early. Getting

stuck means missing any of the reps of the prescribed work sets, since the weight cannot be

increased until all of the reps have been done as prescribed. It is easier to not get stuck that it

is to get unstuck.

In the bench press, the muscles are smaller, so the increases will be smaller. If the first

workout has properly determined the initial strength level, 5 lb. jumps for most men are possible

for a while, assuming we are alternating bench presses and presses. Some talented, heavier men

can make a few 10 lb. jumps, but not many. Older guys, the very young, and women will need to

start with small jumps, and the special light plates are particularly important to keep making

progress on the bench. Do not be afraid to slow the increases down to very small jumps on the

bench; remember that an increase of even 2 lbs. per week means a 104 lb. increase in a year, not a

shabby thing, especially for a lighter, older trainee.

The press will behave similarly to the bench press, since the muscles involved in moving

the bar are small relative to the squatting and deadlifting muscles. The press uses lots of muscles,

true, but you can only press what the triceps can lock out, and no chain is stronger than its

weakest link, as the saying goes. The same jumps used for the bench can usually be used for the

press, although the press will start off at somewhere between 60% and 80% of the weight used in

bench press. Since we are alternating the two exercises, they will stay about the same weight apart

as they increase.

The deadlift will progress faster than any of the other lifts, since the start position, basically

a half-squat, is very efficient mechanically, and since virtually every muscle in the body is involved

in the movement. Most men can add 15-20 lbs. to the deadlift each workout for a few weeks, with

the very young, women, and older guys taking a more conservative approach. This being the case,

the deadlift will start out with heavier weights than the other lifts, and should eventually be

stronger and get stronger faster than the other lifts. A trainee who benches more than he deadlifts

needs to quit missing his deadlift workouts. But since the deadlift involves more muscles and

more weight than the other lifts, it is easier to overtrain and should not be trained using sets

across. It is really easy to get really beat-up doing a lot of heavy deadlifts. One work set at the

intensity of a real work set is usually quite sufficient to maintain improvement."


----------



## chickenlegs (Nov 2, 2011)

Thought your name was Adrian like moi. Nvm.


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

chickenlegs said:


> Thought your name was Adrian like moi. Nvm.


Ah right ...Yeah it is.. How d'ya know that ?


----------



## chickenlegs (Nov 2, 2011)

I was checking out that spreadsheet bud, and you logged on to it. Said your name top right.


----------



## The L Man (Sep 13, 2010)

Tassotti said:


> Eh? What ya mean?
> 
> From the book
> 
> ...


Thanks mate. So according to that:

*Squat* - +5kg per workout

*Bench* - +2.5kg per workout

*Press* - Same as bench? 2.5kg per workout

*Deadlift* - 5kg or 10kg?

Also do you think I should incorporate pendlay rows rather than power cleans?


----------



## The L Man (Sep 13, 2010)

Yesterday my stomach was all over the place. I had a pint of full fat milk, and within 15 mins or so my stomach was cramping up and turning. I had to make several trips to the toilet lol. :\ This happens most of the time if I drink full fat milk, which is annoying because I understand the nutritional value is excellent as stated by people on here and by Mark Rippetoe...

This happens from time to time if I eat certain foods. I think I've put it down to full fat milk and certain carbs, like pasta. I'm really not too sure though.

Also had the most sleep I've had in a long time last night. Had something to eat, led on my bed on the laptop and fell asleep (this was about 9pm). Woke up and it was 1am! I went back to sleep and even had the cheek to snooze my alarm for a good 40mins haha. Feels good not feeling knackered.

*EDIT:* Rambling on a bit here, but I forgot to mention that there is a slight twinge in my back. This happened when I was doing the warm up set on deadlifts! I think it was because the bar was so slow down and my form was lazy due to how light it was.


----------



## chickenlegs (Nov 2, 2011)

Sounds like you have slight ibs. Try semi slimmed milk, if you can't stomach ff.


----------



## The L Man (Sep 13, 2010)

chickenlegs said:


> Sounds like you have slight ibs. Try semi slimmed milk, if you can't stomach ff.


That's what the doc said over the phone a few months ago (they do diagnosis over the phone now lol). Semi skimmed is fine with my stomach. So semi skimmed can be just as beneficial as full fat?


----------



## The L Man (Sep 13, 2010)

Bit of midweek motviaton. Skip to 2:15 for the bodybuilding bit.


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

The L Man said:


> Thanks mate. So according to that:
> 
> *Squat* - +5kg per workout
> 
> ...


----------



## chickenlegs (Nov 2, 2011)

The L Man said:


> That's what the doc said over the phone a few months ago (they do diagnosis over the phone now lol). Semi skimmed is fine with my stomach. So semi skimmed can be just as beneficial as full fat?


Less kcals as its half the fat content, but then if you can't drink full fat it's the next best thing.


----------



## chickenlegs (Nov 2, 2011)

What I'd do mate is go to a home bargain/pound-stretcher etc and get a couple of large flasks.

Then blend up something like this, whack it in the flasks and take to work. Actually tastes nice!

*Tesco - Semi-Skimmed Milk, 1 container (1 litre) *

*
*

*
Fresh Banana - Large (8-9 Inches), 2 bananas*

*
*

*
My Protein - Impact Whey Protein Vanilla, 50 grams *

*
*

*
Myprotein - Instant Oats, 100 g *

*
*

*
Organic Peanut Butter, 50 g *

1,624 kcal, 188 Carb, 54 fat, 100 protein.

You can whack some Ice in there if you like it cooler.

My missis took something similar to work with her today, she's actually trying to get her diet sorted.


----------



## chickenlegs (Nov 2, 2011)

My sister suffers with IBS BTW, I've recently started her on a diet plan to avoid wheat, bran and all vegetables, accept carrots and potatoes. She's also avoiding Sorbitol and other sugar substitutes. I'll let you know how she gets on over the next 6-8 weeks.


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

i recon you should sub the power cleans for the pendlay rows...if you think about it, your gonna get glute and hammy work from deadlifts, and shoulder work from presses. that was really the only thing i preferred about SL5x5 to rippetoes. :thumb:


----------



## The L Man (Sep 13, 2010)

Appreciate all the feedback and help guys!

Going to replace the power cleans for pendlay rows. I'm new to both tbh, but have a bit more experience with the pendlay rows...well by that I mean like 2 weeks worth, but still. Just have to decide what weight to start with hmmm.


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Same as bench - 30Kg

If you keep your bench pressing and your rowing the same, it will give a good balance front to back, hopefully helping to avoid injury


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

chickenlegs said:


> What I'd do mate is go to a home bargain/pound-stretcher etc and get a couple of large flasks.
> 
> Then blend up something like this, whack it in the flasks and take to work. Actually tastes nice!
> 
> ...


Does that go down easy mate? Might pinch this


----------



## The L Man (Sep 13, 2010)

Tassotti said:


> Same as bench - 30Kg
> 
> If you keep your bench pressing and your rowing the same, it will give a good balance front to back, hopefully helping to avoid injury


Makes sense. Cheers mate.



Leeds89 said:


> Does that go down easy mate? Might pinch this


I bought that mass gainer from BOdybuilding Warehouse btw.


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

The L Man said:


> Makes sense. Cheers mate.
> 
> I bought that mass gainer from BOdybuilding Warehouse btw.


Ah nice one mate, it's my personal fave, great macros and great price, can just be a bit difficult to get down with whole milk but I do use 100g of it per serving instead of 70.

I find with 2 to 3 of those a day it's easy to get my 40/40/20 split at 3500kcal


----------



## chickenlegs (Nov 2, 2011)

Leeds89 said:


> Does that go down easy mate? Might pinch this


My missis said she didn't find it easy to drink, but then she usually skips breakfast and sometimes lunch. I think it's lovely! If you don't like the consistency just add some water and continue to blend. You can add coconut oil for more kcals and good fats, or EVOO.

Simple but effective. Makes hitting kcal targets easy when you consume 1500-2000 kcals in 2 shakes.


----------



## The L Man (Sep 13, 2010)

You guys think it would be ok to add some chins/dips to the end of each session? Or shall I just leave it?


----------



## chickenlegs (Nov 2, 2011)

I think the book tells you to concentrate on the basic compounds for 3-4 weeks before adding in extra exercises. You'll add a lot of weight over 4 weeks to each of the lifts, at which point you can add in extra exercises to hit every muscle. Perfect the basics mate and then worry about the bigger picture. IMO.


----------



## The L Man (Sep 13, 2010)

chickenlegs said:


> I think the book tells you to concentrate on the basic compounds for 3-4 weeks before adding in extra exercises. You'll add a lot of weight over 4 weeks to each of the lifts, at which point you can add in extra exercises to hit every muscle. Perfect the basics mate and then worry about the bigger picture. IMO.


Ok mate, will do.


----------



## DoIEvenLift (Feb 10, 2011)

chickenlegs said:


> I think the book tells you to concentrate on the basic compounds for 3-4 weeks before adding in extra exercises. You'll add a lot of weight over 4 weeks to each of the lifts, at which point you can add in extra exercises to hit every muscle. Perfect the basics mate and then worry about the bigger picture. IMO.


ofcourse hes gunna add alot of weight over 4 weeks when hes starting at weights way below his normal lifts weights lol


----------



## chickenlegs (Nov 2, 2011)

DoIEvenLift said:


> ofcourse hes gunna add alot of weight over 4 weeks when hes starting at weights way below his normal lifts weights lol


:S i'm guessing you think i don't know that? f*ck knows.

I was making the point that it might seem easy atm, and he feels he should be doing more. But he's gotta stick to the script. Walk before you run and all that shizzler.


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

L Man get some pics up


----------



## DoIEvenLift (Feb 10, 2011)

Leeds89 said:


> L Man get some pics up


****? :tongue: :ban:


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

DoIEvenLift said:


> ****? :tongue: :ban:


Lots


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

x2 for pics


----------



## The L Man (Sep 13, 2010)

I don't think there's much point in posting pics. I look exactly the same as the other photo. :\


----------



## The L Man (Sep 13, 2010)

*WEEK 1 - Starting Strength - WORKOUT B (*16.08.12)

*Squat (Previous 40kg)*

Warm up - 20kg - 2 sets - 5 reps

30kg - 2 sets - 5 reps

Full set 50kg - 3 sets - 5 reps

*Overhead press*

Warm up - 20kg - 3 sets - 5 reps

Full set - 30kg - 3 sets - 5 reps

*Pendlay Rows*

Warm up - 20kg - 3 sets - 5 reps

Full set - 30kg - 3 sets - 5 reps

Had to do the lifts in a different order because the squat rack was being used by other people. Actually felt tired after simply because I was in a rush and had to speed through the workout.


----------



## The L Man (Sep 13, 2010)

By the way...I have f*cked up big time people. Went to house party on Thursday, then persuaded into town last night. Now my stomach is killing and it's not even a sick/hungover feeling. It's almost like a constant stitch :\ was supposed to go to the gym today...now I've already messed up the routine.


----------



## chickenlegs (Nov 2, 2011)

Idd give him 6 months of eating before expecting pics.


----------



## chickenlegs (Nov 2, 2011)

Thats sh*t lman mate, can you hit the gym tomorrow instead?


----------



## The L Man (Sep 13, 2010)

chickenlegs said:


> Thats sh*t lman mate, can you hit the gym tomorrow instead?


Yeah I'll go tomorrow. Just means I won't be able to have a rest day between because I plan to go on Monday too.


----------



## RadMan23 (Dec 22, 2010)

C'mon mate time to get serious.


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

RadMan23 said:


> C'mon mate time to get serious.


As soon as he sorts diet out he'll see the scales moving in the right direction every week for sure, be a unit in a couple years if consistent


----------



## The L Man (Sep 13, 2010)

Alright f*cked up this weekend, but no point dwelling on it. The show must go on and all that.

Stomach still not right. Had a shake with semi-skimmed milk before bed - woke up this morning with the worst cramps ever.

Going to start again this week with training so it's Mon, Wed, Fri.


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

The L Man said:


> Alright f*cked up this weekend, but no point dwelling on it. The show must go on and all that.
> 
> Stomach still not right. Had a shake with semi-skimmed milk before bed - woke up this morning with the worst cramps ever.
> 
> Going to start again this week with training so it's Mon, Wed, Fri.


Are you going out getting leathered every weekend? I think that's fine tbh aslong as you can get the food in the day after. I usually make a day of it afterwards, I'll force it in, wait until I'm not feeling like puking anymore, then force more in all the way up to 3500kcal. It's horrible, but it's the price to pay for getting trashed.


----------



## The L Man (Sep 13, 2010)

Leeds89 said:


> Are you going out getting leathered every weekend? I think that's fine tbh aslong as you can get the food in the day after. I usually make a day of it afterwards, I'll force it in, wait until I'm not feeling like puking anymore, then force more in all the way up to 3500kcal. It's horrible, but it's the price to pay for getting trashed.


Not gonna lie - yeah I pretty much am. Last week I went to a house party on Thursday (that girl was there - I was beta and had to go lol), town Friday, pub Saturday :\ it's never usually three days to be fair. I don't suffer with the worst hangovers - just weird sleeping patterns and like you said, no appetite.


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

The L Man said:


> Not gonna lie - yeah I pretty much am. Last week I went to a house party on Thursday (that girl was there - I was beta and had to go lol), town Friday, pub Saturday :\ it's never usually three days to be fair. I don't suffer with the worst hangovers - just weird sleeping patterns and like you said, no appetite.


Let me ask you a question mate. How many girls you been sleeping with lately?


----------



## The L Man (Sep 13, 2010)

Leeds89 said:


> Let me ask you a question mate. How many girls you been sleeping with lately?


None mate, lol. :\ howcome?


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

The L Man said:


> None mate, lol. :\ howcome?


Because that's not gonna change unless you sort it out and get massive. Not saying getting massive immediately = girls but the confidence boost must be amazing.... I personally think about it every day, not long now until I can finally start being alpha and enjoying life!


----------



## The L Man (Sep 13, 2010)

Leeds89 said:


> Because that's not gonna change unless you sort it out and get massive. Not saying getting massive immediately = girls but the confidence boost must be amazing.... I personally think about it every day, not long now until I can finally start being alpha and enjoying life!


I think about it everyday too mate. Judging from your AVI you've made great progress - props to you! I never seem to grow. It annoys me that I have to eat loads but that's what I have to do. I've always had confidence issues - a few years ago I would spend my weekends playing Xbox etc. Just going to gym has boosted it a bit but I still hate wearing t-shirts etc. Would love for people to start noticing me getting bigger...

This girl makes me feel so weak mentally sometimes (through no fault of her own). I don't want to like her but she is in my head all the time. Feel like a pathetic school kid ffs haha!


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

The L Man said:


> I think about it everyday too mate. Judging from your AVI you've made great progress - props to you! I never seem to grow. It annoys me that I have to eat loads but that's what I have to do. I've always had confidence issues - a few years ago I would spend my weekends playing Xbox etc. Just going to gym has boosted it a bit but I still hate wearing t-shirts etc. Would love for people to start noticing me getting bigger...
> 
> This girl has makes me feel so weak mentally sometimes (through no fault of her own). I don't want to like her but she is in my head all the time. Feel like a school kid ffs haha!


I've made alright progress but I'm not happy with it. This coming cycle I'm getting everything right and putting on 2 stone MINIMUM before I come off cycle.... The only reason you aren't growing mate is diet. I don't think many people on this board have had as much trouble with diet as me - I used to be VERY fussy, literally only a select few items of food I would eat. Managed to get past it now and can comfortably get the kcals in (well not at the moment since I'm fvcking skint  ). Seriously mate get it sorted now I'd say by xmas people will easily be noticing... people I know notice all the time now, even the ones who took the p1ss out of me for starting the gym - not laughing anymore.

I know what you mean about the girl mate..... they have a way of playing on your mind and you just can't stop thinking about what *could* be. It really helps me, a lot, to think about what the situation would be like if I were massive - I doubt I'd have half the trouble with girls I do now if I were 15 stone ripped, so I'll do whatever it takes even if it could kill me to get there


----------



## The L Man (Sep 13, 2010)

Leeds89 said:


> I've made alright progress but I'm not happy with it. This coming cycle I'm getting everything right and putting on 2 stone MINIMUM before I come off cycle.... The only reason you aren't growing mate is diet. I don't think many people on this board have had as much trouble with diet as me - I used to be VERY fussy, literally only a select few items of food I would eat. Managed to get past it now and can comfortably get the kcals in (well not at the moment since I'm fvcking skint  ). Seriously mate get it sorted now I'd say by xmas people will easily be noticing... people I know notice all the time now, even the ones who took the p1ss out of me for starting the gym - not laughing anymore.
> 
> I know what you mean about the girl mate..... they have a way of playing on your mind and you just can't stop thinking about what *could* be. It really helps me, a lot, to think about what the situation would be like if I were massive - I doubt I'd have half the trouble with girls I do now if I were 15 stone ripped, so I'll do whatever it takes even if it could kill me to get there


I've disregarded a few opportunities with girls because she is in my head. How lame is that!? They started playing some truth/dare drinking game at that party - when it was her turn someone asked her "How many people have you slept with at Uni?" Awkward as fvck..she said "Just one". Hmmm? 

Just gotta keep going - you'll get there for sure with that mindset. What website do you use again mate? Anyway I can see your daily intake on there?


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

The L Man said:


> I've disregarded a few opportunities with girls because she is in my head. How lame is that!? They started playing some truth/dare drinking game at that party - when it was her turn someone asked her "How many people have you slept with at Uni?" Awkward as fvck..she said "Just one". Hmmm?
> 
> Just gotta keep going - you'll get there for sure with that mindset. What website do you use again mate? Anyway I can see your daily intake on there?


If you aren't attracted to a girl there's no point having sex with her mate, I learnt that the hard way this week ffs. Just think, the quicker you get big, the quicker you'll have a better chance with her - because you'll be confident enough. If you waste too much time they lose interest SO quickly mate.

I will get there mate I'm sure of it, it's annoying though, if I would have started all this at 18 instead of sniffing gram after gram on a weekend I'd be there now..... just need to get to a point I'm happy with before the young years slip away. I use Myfitnesspal mate, haven't logged anything lately since I'm skint and desperately trying to maintain until loan goes in - I hope I don't lose much weight between now and then. You can find some of my macro logs on my journal, be a few pages back now though


----------



## The L Man (Sep 13, 2010)

Leeds89 said:


> If you aren't attracted to a girl there's no point having sex with her mate, I learnt that the hard way this week ffs. Just think, the quicker you get big, the quicker you'll have a better chance with her - because you'll be confident enough. If you waste too much time they lose interest SO quickly mate.
> 
> I will get there mate I'm sure of it, it's annoying though, if I would have started all this at 18 instead of sniffing gram after gram on a weekend I'd be there now..... just need to get to a point I'm happy with before the young years slip away. I use Myfitnesspal mate, haven't logged anything lately since I'm skint and desperately trying to maintain until loan goes in - I hope I don't lose much weight between now and then. You can find some of my macro logs on my journal, be a few pages back now though


Good point mate. This thing between us has been going on for like 1.5 years ffs. She knows I like her but I need to be more up front. So that's what I'm gonna do.

That's what I'm worried about. I want to look good whilst I'm young (UKM Aeshtetics Crew lol)! I'll check out your earlier journal entries mate. I'm also on a bit of a budget now until the end of the month. Bulking is pricey!


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

The L Man said:


> Good point mate. This thing between us has been going on for like 1.5 years ffs. She knows I like her but I need to be more up front. So that's what I'm gonna do.
> 
> That's what I'm worried about. I want to look good whilst I'm young (UKM Aeshtetics Crew lol)! I'll check out your earlier journal entries mate. I'm also on a bit of a budget now until the end of the month. Bulking is pricey!


Best bet is to try something on and see where it goes. If she fvcks you off, fvck it at least you tried.

We definitely need to get the aesthetic crew going mate! Life will be so good then, can't bloody wait


----------



## The L Man (Sep 13, 2010)

About to go out for lunch soon. Need some ideas. Healthy or dirty calorie filled bulk meal?


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

The L Man said:


> About to go out for lunch soon. Need some ideas. Healthy or dirty calorie filled bulk meal?


As long as at the end of your day you've hit a minimum of 3000kcal (more like 3500 imo) and it's a 40/40/20 split of carbs/proteins/fats you can eat whatever the hell you like


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

Just go easy on the high GI carbs


----------



## The L Man (Sep 13, 2010)

Ok mate 

thinking either jacket with tuna/mayo, KFC or McDonalds lol...


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

The L Man said:


> Ok mate
> 
> thinking either jacket with tuna/mayo, KFC or McDonalds lol...


In all honesty mate when my loan goes in I fully intend to add a KFC in there as often as I can :lol: If it fits your macros go for it.

By the way mate, you should try Ravenous by Anabolic Designs, AK-26 sent me some and it's good stuff for getting the food down


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Smash the food

Smash the weights

Smash the Punani

Simple


----------



## The L Man (Sep 13, 2010)

Leeds89 said:


> In all honesty mate when my loan goes in I fully intend to add a KFC in there as often as I can :lol: If it fits your macros go for it.
> 
> By the way mate, you should try Ravenous by Anabolic Designs, AK-26 sent me some and it's good stuff for getting the food down


KFC it is 

Seen that posted on here a few times. Going to check it out once I get some cash in. Does it just make you feel hungry more often?


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

The L Man said:


> KFC it is
> 
> Seen that posted on here a few times. Going to check it out once I get some cash in. Does it just make you feel hungry more often?


I thought it would do that mate but all it really does is make you able to eat more.... it won't make you hungry, but if you're hungry and take it say 30 mins before a meal, you won't get full from the meal at all and can keep on eating


----------



## The L Man (Sep 13, 2010)

Tassotti said:


> Smash the food
> 
> Smash the weights
> 
> ...


Sound advice!



Leeds89 said:


> I thought it would do that mate but all it really does is make you able to eat more.... it won't make you hungry, but if you're hungry and take it say 30 mins before a meal, you won't get full from the meal at all and can keep on eating


That sounds quality. Will invest in some for sure!

Just had a three piece chicken meal from KFC by the way.


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

The L Man said:


> Sound advice!
> 
> That sounds quality. Will invest in some for sure!
> 
> Just had a three piece chicken meal from KFC by the way.


It's all about the boneless banquet


----------



## The L Man (Sep 13, 2010)

Leeds89 said:


> It's all about the boneless banquet


Never really go in KFC so I was in a rush when she asked what I wanted. First thing that came in my head lol. Will visit again!


----------



## The L Man (Sep 13, 2010)

This maybe a dumb question, be regarding Starting Strength. When it says for example add 5kg each workout to deadlift. Does that mean two 5kg plates or two 2.5kg plates (to make a total of 5kg)?


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

2x2.5kg plates each side


----------



## The L Man (Sep 13, 2010)

danMUNDY said:


> 2x2.5kg plates each side


Squat - +5kg per workout

Bench - +2.5kg per workout

Press - +2.5kg per workout

Deadlift - +5Kg per workout

Ah s*it really? The above was recommend by tass. I assumed 5kg plates on each side, and the the 2.5 being 2.5kg on each side :\ Progress is gonna be slow lol.


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

Nah it's 5kg = 2.5kg each side, 2.5kg = 1.25kg each side, I kept it to those increments...trust me pal once you get into the workout and the weight starts getting heavy you will be glad you didnt jump the weights too much, and you are always gonna be lifting heavier than the previous workout, so its all progressive overload week in week out :thumb:


----------



## The L Man (Sep 13, 2010)

danMUNDY said:


> Nah it's 5kg = 2.5kg each side, 2.5kg = 1.25kg each side, I kept it to those increments...trust me pal once you get into the workout and the weight starts getting heavy you will be glad you didnt jump the weights too much, and you are always gonna be lifting heavier than the previous workout, so its all progressive overload week in week out :thumb:


Luckily I've only done Workout A and B once so they were all at the start. However, squat is done twice so that started at 40kg and is now at 50kg. Shall I just lift 50kg again today or decrease it?

How can I mess up SS so quickly ffs!


----------



## The L Man (Sep 13, 2010)

Not gonna lie, feeling demotivated at the thought of adding 1.25kg plates to some lifts.  I know it's all progress, but it's just going to be so easy for quite a few weeks...


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

The L Man said:


> Not gonna lie, feeling demotivated at the thought of adding 1.25kg plates to some lifts.  I know it's all progress, but it's just going to be so easy for quite a few weeks...


These things take time mate, I personally think you should jump on the gear when it starts getting heavy 

But I think gear solves literally everything :lol:


----------



## The L Man (Sep 13, 2010)

Leeds89 said:


> These things take time mate, I personally think you should jump on the gear when it starts getting heavy
> 
> But I think gear solves literally everything :lol:


Haha I had a dream that I injected myself with test the other night (seriously). On that topic, my Mum was reading one of her magazines and there was an article about some kid who apparently died because of gear. It gave a list of symptons including the classic "roid range" and also stuff like organ failure, testicle shrinkage etc. It also harped on about "bigorexia". My Mum said I probably suffer from that lol. I'm 10.5 stone...there's no question I'm skinny!


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Leeds89 said:


> These things take time mate, I personally think you should jump on the gear when it starts getting heavy
> 
> But I think gear solves literally everything :lol:


 :lol:


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

The L Man said:


> Haha I had a dream that I injected myself with test the other night (seriously). On that topic, my Mum was reading one of her magazines and there was an article about some kid who apparently died because of gear. It gave a list of symptons including the classic "roid range" and also stuff like organ failure, testicle shrinkage etc. It also harped on about "bigorexia". My Mum said I probably suffer from that lol. I'm 10.5 stone...there's no question I'm skinny!


I dream of it a lot too mate, but I'm a full blown test junkie


----------



## The L Man (Sep 13, 2010)

Motivation pic here:



When will it be my turn? (no ****)


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

The L Man said:


> Motivation pic here:
> 
> View attachment 92132
> 
> ...


In 1 year I will look something like that, I swear to god I'll do EVERYTHING in my power to make sure of it.


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

This is my desktop wallpaper, motivation every time I log on


----------



## The L Man (Sep 13, 2010)

Leeds89 said:


> In 1 year I will look something like that, I swear to god I'll do EVERYTHING in my power to make sure of it.


One of this best pics, imo.

You'll get there easy I'm sure!


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

You squat 3x per week. For the first four weeks that's 60Kg. Then reduce it to 2.5Kg. That's still 7.5Kg per week. That's fast progression


----------



## RadMan23 (Dec 22, 2010)

Mate im gonna be honest with you now. Ive followed your journal from the start and everything is just half hearted. You seem to want it handed on a plate to you and it aint gona happen. You say you wana get serious but just do the

opposite. You say your skint but yet have cash for a 3 day bender. All that money could be better spent on food.

I agree with Leeds in that i think test is the only thing to get you focussed. As the way this journal is going, in 6 months nothing will have changed.

Just my thoughts.....


----------



## The L Man (Sep 13, 2010)

RadMan23 said:


> Mate im gonna be honest with you now. Ive followed your journal from the start and everything is just half hearted. You seem to want it handed on a plate to you and it aint gona happen. You say you wana get serious but just do the
> 
> opposite. You say your skint but yet have cash for a 3 day bender. All that money could be better spent on food.
> 
> ...


Tbh, you are right mate. In the week I find I can get a good routine going for the most part. It all goes mental on the weekend though. I don't enjoy work, so when my mates are all out drinking in town/partying I find it impossible to resist - it's time to enjoy myself and let myself go if you get me. Howcome some people I know drink the same way, but still manage to get in shape? I guess maybe I should at least find a way to neck the food down on weekends. Cutting down to one day of drinking perhaps. I can tell you now my diet is the issue as I have no problem going to the gym - I enjoy that part.

Surely taking test in my current state would just produce poor results too?


----------



## RadMan23 (Dec 22, 2010)

It can do but it just might be the motivation you need to stay on the path to greatness.

I know people are gonna say that you should be doing it naturally but it was the only way to get me where i am today. Without it i proberly would be in the same boat as you.

It gave me the will power to push harder in the gym, and to say no to booze and also to eat right. I only wish id done it 5 years sooner. Dont waste your life mate. Do something about it now.


----------



## bigtommay (Jun 26, 2012)

Hey L Man,

I'm currently at about the same weight as you 10st 6lbs and just started a log for my new routine which i'll be kicking off tomorrow. I've been out of action for a short while but looking to rip it up with the new routine. I have managed to get upto aroind 160 but wasn't happy with the bf% so i cut and im starting again.

Lets both get focused mate. I do have gear on hand but i'm going to see how far i can push myself natty for a few months.


----------



## The L Man (Sep 13, 2010)

*WEEK 2 - Starting Strength - WORKOUT A*

*
SQUAT*

Warm up:

20kg - 5 reps

40kg - 5 reps

40kg - 5 reps

Full set: (remained the same as last session as I went up heavier than I should have)

50kg - 5 reps

50kg - 5 reps

50kg - 5 reps

*BENCH*

Warm up:

20kg - 5 reps

30kg - 5 reps

30kg - 5 reps

Full set: (*+2.5kg* from last session)

32.5kg - 5 reps

32.5kg - 5 reps

32.5kg - 5 reps

*DEADLIFT*

Warm up:

60kg - 5 reps

60kg - 5 reps

60kg - 5 reps

Full set: (*+5kg* from last session)

65kg - 5 reps

_______________________

Actually enjoyed this workout. I made sure it was explosive, concentrated on form and had less rest between sets - I'm not sure if that's a good thing or bad thing? I'm able to do that currently as the lifts are still pretty light. The squat rack was in use when I got there, so I had to start with bench unfortunately. This was followed by squats and deadlifts. Bench is definitely the easiest so far.

*
Am I doing too much for warm ups?*

*Is my squat too heavy for this stage?*


----------



## The L Man (Sep 13, 2010)

Also sorry if it seems like I'm wasting peoples time with this journal. I feel like I'm moaning a lot on here. I never make gains, and I know it's probably diet. But I am trying and this site is certainly helping me go in the right direction. Thanks everyone for the help.

Quite a few of you have suggested running some Test. That is tempting but I have no idea where to start and also hate injections let alone doing it myself. Also, if I was to run test, woudln't my routine have to change? Or would Starting Strength be just as effective? I have quite a few questions about a Test cycle - Yeah my knowledge is poor so don't flame me lol.


----------



## chickenlegs (Nov 2, 2011)

You have a goal mate, you know what you are trying to achieve. The thing is to succeed you have to take steps in the in the right direction! Frequent small steps over time make a very long journey and can literally take you anywhere you want to go. Now the issue you have is you take 2-3 small steps in the right direction and then you turn around and take 2-3 steps in the wrong direction. Now if you are confused why you are not making any progress then this is the reason. If you want something enough you will do whatever it takes, come hell or high water you will push on. When others doubt you, you will keep going! When others try to steer you off course, you will fight to stay on course. This is what it takes to achieve your maximum potential! We all have potential, but it's the effort put into the journey that enables us to reach it.

Decide what you want and commit to it. And disregard anyone that refuses to help you on your journey, you do not need them. They are the enemy!


----------



## The L Man (Sep 13, 2010)

chickenlegs said:


> You have a goal mate, you know what you are trying to achieve. The thing is to succeed you have to take steps in the in the right direction! Frequent small steps over time make a very long journey and can literally take you anywhere you want to go. Now the issue you have is you take 2-3 small steps in the right direction and then you turn around and take 2-3 steps in the wrong direction. Now if you are confused why you are not making any progress then this is the reason. If you want something enough you will do whatever it takes, come hell or high water you will push on. When others doubt you, you will keep going! When others try to steer you off course, you will fight to stay on course. This is what it takes to achieve your maximum potential! We all have potential, but it's the effort put into the journey that enables us to reach it.
> 
> Decide what you want and commit to it. And disregard anyone that refuses to help you on your journey, you do not need them. They are the enemy!


Thanks


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

L Man, I think to get your diet sorted you should over to www.musclefood.com/Leeds and purchase some premium quality lean meats at supermarket beating prices :rolleye:


----------



## The L Man (Sep 13, 2010)

Leeds89 said:


> L Man, I think to get your diet sorted you should over to www.musclefood.com/Leeds and purchase some premium quality lean meats at supermarket beating prices :rolleye:


Lmao! Leeds repping now  btw the link isn't working - 404 Not Found!


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

The L Man said:


> Lmao! Leeds repping now  btw the link isn't working - 404 Not Found!


Try it now :thumb:

Buy some meat!


----------



## The L Man (Sep 13, 2010)

Leeds89 said:


> Try it now :thumb:
> 
> Buy some meat!


When I get paid, I will seriously consider.


----------



## The L Man (Sep 13, 2010)

Test is on my mind all the time thanks to this forum lol. Thinking in my head what it would be like, how would I go about it, should I/shouldn't...ahhh! :confused1:


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

The L Man said:


> Test is on my mind all the time thanks to this forum lol. Thinking in my head what it would be like, how would I go about it, *should I/shouldn't*...ahhh! :confused1:


You definitely should, what possible reason could you have for not wanting to go on? I think about it every day, I fvcking love test so much, I think I'm gonna blast and cruise when I make up my litre of test, fvcking nectar, I LOVE IT SO MUCH.

I am also slightly drunk right now


----------



## The L Man (Sep 13, 2010)

Leeds89 said:


> You definitely should, what possible reason could you have for not wanting to go on? I think about it every day, I fvcking love test so much, I think I'm gonna blast and cruise when I make up my litre of test, fvcking nectar, I LOVE IT SO MUCH.
> 
> I am also slightly drunk right now


Laughed out loud at the last bit mate. I thought I was the only bloke who got drunk here!! :lol:

You know what..fvck it. I'm always putting things off. Also, if I'm correct a cycle of Test is safer than Dbol right?


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

The L Man said:


> Laughed out loud at the last bit mate. I thought I was the only bloke who got drunk here!! :lol:
> 
> You know what..fvck it. I'm always putting things off. Also, if I'm correct a cycle of Test is safer than Dbol right?


Certainly is mate, if you take the right precautions (use an AI throughout) there are practically NO risks. There are very little if any documented cases of death from test.... there's ANECDOTAL evidence, but it's all sh1t. Test is king mate, it's a natural hormone and your body fvcking loves it. It really is nectar, it's the most beautiful creation man has ever made. People look at the Mona Lisa and see a work of art, I look at a vial of test 400 and it brings a tear to my eye - never a more perfect creation has graced my sight.

Oh yes I'm fvcked right now


----------



## The L Man (Sep 13, 2010)

Leeds89 said:


> Certainly is mate, if you take the right precautions (use an AI throughout) there are practically NO risks. There are very little if any documented cases of death from test.... there's ANECDOTAL evidence, but it's all sh1t. Test is king mate, it's a natural hormone and your body fvcking loves it. It really is nectar, it's the most beautiful creation man has ever made. People look at the Mona Lisa and see a work of art, I look at a vial of test 400 and it brings a tear to my eye - never a more perfect creation has graced my sight.
> 
> Oh yes I'm fvcked right now


Going to do a bit more research. But maybe October time...

Lmao you should drink more often. That post was poetic!


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

The L Man said:


> Going to do a bit more research. But maybe October time...
> 
> Lmao you should drink more often. That post was poetic!


Haha I drink quite often mate, just never let it get in way of my training  Take a lesson there :lol:

No, you're gonna start mid September time with me  I'm all the research you need, and questions fire away


----------



## The L Man (Sep 13, 2010)

Leeds89 said:


> Haha I drink quite often mate, just never let it get in way of my training  Take a lesson there :lol:
> 
> No, you're gonna start mid September time with me  I'm all the research you need, and questions fire away


Haha 

Just random questions really mate.

Like I'm worried about hitting a vein or something. I know you have to aspirate - I'd panic if I saw blood in the syringe. That happen a lot? Do you just chuck the syringe away if that happens even though the test is in there?

How often/when do you pin?

Is more of a split or p/p/l routine better when you'r taking test, or is starting strength ok?

How do you decide how many mg's to take?

Are there any possible sides AT ALL? Like testicle shrinkage etc

When you finish a cycle, what happens...do you feel like s*it and lose strength and size?

That's just a few lol. If anyone has any input feel free to add...if I were to post this in other forums I'd get flamed because of my current size and age..


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

The L Man said:


> Haha
> 
> Just random questions really mate.
> 
> ...


Hit a vein - I hit a vein earlier (cruising on the last of the test I have left). As long as you aspirate and it doesn't go IN the vein, go through as many as you like! I had a stream of blood shoot across the room today, I just laugh now 

If there's blood in the syringe, just pull it out, change the tip, and try again, you'll waste minimal test. You can still inject if blood goes INTO the syringe, no problem, I do it all the time.

How often? Depends on the ester. Enth/cyp = 2 times a week, prop = EoD 

As long as you're lifting it's fine, you'll just find you'll progress faster and easier

You should take either 500-600mg/week if using enth/cyp, or 400-500mg/week if using prop - solid first cycle and IF YOUR DIET IS RIGHT!!!!!!!!! you'll see good gains

Testicles MAY shrink.... on 500mg mine didn't much at all. You can counter this with HCG if it's an issue for you but I'd just run a standard PCT afterwards, brings them back online no problem. I find myself feeling a LOT more confident - much more alpha when on test. I also get angry easier, but I'm an angry [email protected] so that's down to me really 

If you run a good PCT you'll lose minimal if any gains. I feel a bit [email protected] in PCT but I'm a test junkie so it's to be expected - I just feel "normal".... I hate that.

Any more questions, fire my way


----------



## The L Man (Sep 13, 2010)

Thanks mate that really helped  the blood squirting across the room sounds sick (not sick as in good)!! I'll no doubt have a few more over the next coming days.


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

The L Man said:


> Thanks mate that really helped  the blood squirting across the room sounds sick (not sick as in good)!! I'll no doubt have a few more over the next coming days.


No worries mate, glad to help! I once had it squirt all over my freshly washed white towels :cursing:


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

So L Man, what you doing up at this early hour!?


----------



## The L Man (Sep 13, 2010)

Leeds89 said:


> So L Man, what you doing up at this early hour!?


No idea tbh..should sleep as I have work this morning and I'm starving atm!! Why are you up haha?


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

The L Man said:


> No idea tbh..should sleep as I have work this morning and I'm starving atm!! Why are you up haha?


I'm starving too.... got some chicken out that hasn't quite defrosted and NOTHING else in, so gonna have to wait til morning. I'm just creeping on girls on POF, trying to get me some 7/10 clunge atm... failing miserably so far, but gotta keep up the hunt


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

I've also decided I'm far too picky... there's a couple girls that I could easily nail within the week, but one is slightly chubby and one has a weird face. I HATE being so picky!


----------



## The L Man (Sep 13, 2010)

Leeds89 said:


> I'm starving too.... got some chicken out that hasn't quite defrosted and NOTHING else in, so gonna have to wait til morning. I'm just creeping on girls on POF, trying to get me some 7/10 clunge atm... failing miserably so far, but gotta keep up the hunt


Bad times - hate going to sleep hungry lol. I may just cook some scrambled eggs..or just have a shake then sleep...big decisions lol.

Hahaha I've never been on PoF. You should try 10/10s mate. AIM HIGH!


----------



## The L Man (Sep 13, 2010)

Leeds89 said:


> I've also decided I'm far too picky... there's a couple girls that I could easily nail within the week, but one is slightly chubby and one has a weird face. I HATE being so picky!


Lmao!! :lol:


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

The L Man said:


> Bad times - hate going to sleep hungry lol. I may just cook some scrambled eggs..or just have a shake then sleep...big decisions lol.
> 
> Hahaha I've never been on PoF. You should try 10/10s mate. AIM HIGH!


Haha mate I fvcked a solid 9.5/10 the other week, never going to get as good as that again.... I was also fvcked didn't cum, FML!!! Get yourself on PoF mate, you'll love it!

Kinda wish I lived near you mate, I could make you a unit within a year! I'm gonna be 14 stone by xmas, I know how to do it, just waiting for loan to go in so I can start.... so excited!!


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

No-one is replying to me  I'm no oil painting but come on ffs!!!


----------



## The L Man (Sep 13, 2010)

Leeds89 said:


> Haha mate I fvcked a solid 9.5/10 the other week, never going to get as good as that again.... I was also fvcked didn't cum, FML!!! Get yourself on PoF mate, you'll love it!
> 
> Kinda wish I lived near you mate, I could make you a unit within a year! I'm gonna be 14 stone by xmas, I know how to do it, just waiting for loan to go in so I can start.... so excited!!


You lucky b*stard lol!! You will get as good as that again, when you reach your goal :thumbup1: Meanwhile last weekend, I was in the pub and some woman said I "Look about 12". Fvcks sake...

That would be quality. I would really like someone to train with - I have a couple of friends who train now and then thinking they're huge. Also why are all the girls I know going crazy over Tom Daly's physique. Makes me rage I swear.


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

The L Man said:


> You lucky b*stard lol!! You will get as good as that again, when you reach your goal :thumbup1: Meanwhile last weekend, I was in the pub and some woman said I "Look about 12". Fvcks sake...
> 
> That would be quality. I would really like someone to train with - I have a couple of friends who train now and then thinking they're huge. Also why are all the girls I know going crazy over Tom Daly's physique. Makes me rage I swear.


If money is good this coming year I can have the Zyzz physique by next year mate.... gonna take some SERIOUS commitment but I can do it. Tell you what mate you get diet nailed you can too, easily! Fvck Tom Daley's physique, girls love the Zyzz look, so many b1tches gonna be frothing at the gash when I'm aesthetic, I'll be nailing 9s every week!  Start getting 3500kcal a day in RELIGIOUSLY mate, make it an obsession. You'll progress so quickly it's unbelievable :thumbup1:


----------



## The L Man (Sep 13, 2010)

Leeds89 said:


> If money is good this coming year I can have the Zyzz physique by next year mate.... gonna take some SERIOUS commitment but I can do it. Tell you what mate you get diet nailed you can too, easily! Fvck Tom Daley's physique, girls love the Zyzz look, so many b1tches gonna be frothing at the gash when I'm aesthetic, I'll be nailing 9s every week!  Start getting 3500kcal a day in RELIGIOUSLY mate, make it an obsession. You'll progress so quickly it's unbelievable :thumbup1:


Sounds good to me mate! I'm out of cash pretty much. So also going to take diet to the next level when I get paid. 3500 seems a lot, but once you get used to it I guess it's ok. Is that clean or "If it fits your macros" i.e eat anything in site lol?


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

The L Man said:


> Sounds good to me mate! I'm out of cash pretty much. So also going to take diet to the next level when I get paid. 3500 seems a lot, but once you get used to it I guess it's ok. Is that clean or "If it fits your macros" i.e eat anything in site lol?


Eat whatever the fvck you want, as long as it's pretty evenly spaced out throughout the day, hits 3500kcals at 40/40/20 carbs/protein/fats and you mainly take in LOW GI carbs.. except post workout, HIGH GI carbs are best then 

It's not so hard to get in after a couple weeks of sticking to the diet mate, I'm hungry if I don't get that amount in now


----------



## The L Man (Sep 13, 2010)

Leeds89 said:


> Eat whatever the fvck you want, as long as it's pretty evenly spaced out throughout the day, hits 3500kcals at 40/40/20 carbs/protein/fats and you mainly take in LOW GI carbs.. except post workout, HIGH GI carbs are best then
> 
> It's not so hard to get in after a couple weeks of sticking to the diet mate, I'm hungry if I don't get that amount in now


Ok cool  I'm hungry a lot, just get anxious when I start eating which then makes me feel full lol!

I'm off to get some sleep now mate. Laters!


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

The L Man said:


> Ok cool  I'm hungry a lot, just get anxious when I start eating which then makes me feel full lol!
> 
> I'm off to get some sleep now mate. Laters!


Good night pal :thumbup1:


----------



## The L Man (Sep 13, 2010)

From yesterday (23/08/2012):

*WEEK 2 - Starting Strength - WORKOUT B*

*
SQUAT*

Warm up:

20kg - 5 reps

40kg - 5 reps

50kg - 5 reps

Full set: (*+5kg* from last session)

55kg - 5 reps

55kg - 5 reps

55kg - 5 reps

*OVERHEAD PRESS*

Warm up:

20kg - 5 reps

30kg - 5 reps

30kg - 5 reps

Full set: (*+2.5kg* from last session)

32.5kg - 5 reps

32.5kg - 5 reps

32.5kg - 5 reps

*PENDLAY ROWS*

Warm up:

20kg - 5 reps

20kg - 5 reps

20kg - 5 reps

Full set: (Remained the same as last session)

30kg - 5 reps

30kg - 5 reps

30kg - 5 reps

_______________________

F*ck ... squats and overhead actually felt a bit too heavy for this stage. I've gone up too quickly with the overhead press. I should have started at 20kg (bar only) but instead started at 30 and already added 2.5kg to that. So should I go back to 30kg for the next two sessions? I'm definitely not adding another 2.5kg.

As for squats, I actually felt the last set was tough haha. Should I add less OR could it be that my warm up sets are a bit too much?


----------



## The L Man (Sep 13, 2010)

OK, with squats I started on Workout A week 40kg. I then went onto Workout B and added 10kg to squat (back when I thought +5kg meant two 5kg plates). So I have gone up too much. What should I do..drop weight or stick with 55kg for a couple of sessions?


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

The L Man said:


> OK, with squats I started on Workout A week 40kg. I then went onto Workout B and added 10kg to squat (back when I thought +5kg meant two 5kg plates). So I have gone up too much. What should I do..drop weight or stick with 55kg for a couple of sessions?


IMO stick with it if you can handle it atm. If you start getting the kcals in mate you'll be able to keep up with the increase in weight. Every one of my lifts has gone up since getting back from Austria, that's OFF cycle. I've increased my lifts more in 3 weeks of eating right than some 12 week cycles


----------



## The L Man (Sep 13, 2010)

Leeds89 said:


> IMO stick with it if you can handle it atm. If you start getting the kcals in mate you'll be able to keep up with the increase in weight. Every one of my lifts has gone up since getting back from Austria, that's OFF cycle. I've increased my lifts more in 3 weeks of eating right than some 12 week cycles


Ok mate. I will stick with 55kg for the next session and possibly go up by +5kg next week. So kcals is directly linked with strength yeah? Damn this eating business part is the bit I dislike the most. I currently have 2-3 shakes and 3 full meals a day (not including breakfast) along with snacks/fruit. BUT it's clearly not enough. Need to count the calories but it's hard when you have a meal made for you. How am I supposed to workout the exact amount haha. :\


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

The L Man said:


> Ok mate. I will stick with 55kg for the next session and possibly go up by +5kg next week. So kcals is directly linked with strength yeah? Damn this eating business part is the bit I dislike the most. I currently have 2-3 shakes and 3 full meals a day (not including breakfast) along with snacks/fruit. BUT it's clearly not enough. Need to count the calories but it's hard when you have a meal made for you. How am I supposed to workout the exact amount haha. :\


Estimate how much of everything there is in there and log it in Myfitnesspal mate, only thing you can do. And yea that's what I've found, if you're under nourished you're gonna be weaker than if your body has all the nutrients it needs. Speaking purely from personal experience here. This is why I can't wait to go back on cycle - a powerful cycle with GOOD diet, my god I'm gonna explode if I do it right


----------



## The L Man (Sep 13, 2010)

Leeds89 said:


> Estimate how much of everything there is in there and log it in Myfitnesspal mate, only thing you can do. And yea that's what I've found, if you're under nourished you're gonna be weaker than if your body has all the nutrients it needs. Speaking purely from personal experience here. This is why I can't wait to go back on cycle - a powerful cycle with GOOD diet, my god I'm gonna explode if I do it right


Just set up an account mate. Gonna' try and track my food intake from now on.


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

The L Man said:


> Just set up an account mate. Gonna' try and track my food intake from now on.


Good man, go for 40/40/20 carbs/protein/fat. Seriously log EVERYTHING, it becomes addictive after a while. I'm not using it atm because I'm so skint it's depressing to see myself not being able to hit my targets, but I'll be back on it soon


----------



## The L Man (Sep 13, 2010)

Leeds89 said:


> Good man, go for 40/40/20 carbs/protein/fat. Seriously log EVERYTHING, it becomes addictive after a while. I'm not using it atm because I'm so skint it's depressing to see myself not being able to hit my targets, but I'll be back on it soon


Will do  I bet my total will be like 15kcal haha.

Just adding that BBW shake to the database.. On the BBW website, under the nutritinal info for the shake it says:

Protein (Dry Matter) - 26.7g

Protein (As Is) - 21.1g

Wtf does that mean? So how much protein is there lol?


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

The L Man said:


> Will do  I bet my total will be like 15kcal haha.
> 
> Just adding that BBW shake to the database.. On the BBW website, Under the nutritinal info for the shake it says:
> 
> ...


Mate the BBW shake is in the myfitnesspal database  Just search for bodybuildingwarehouse


----------



## The L Man (Sep 13, 2010)

Leeds89 said:


> Mate the BBW shake is in the myfitnesspal database  Just search for bodybuildingwarehouse


Oh is it? Awesome


----------



## The L Man (Sep 13, 2010)

Their database is pretty good! Has loads of UK branded products. I remember using a different website a while back and it was crap - which is why I lost interest lol.


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

The L Man said:


> Their database is pretty good! Has loads of UK branded products. I remember using a different website a while back and it was crap - which is why I lost interest lol.


You can also use the barcode scanner mate, I'm yet to find an item that it doesn't have in it's database


----------



## The L Man (Sep 13, 2010)

Leeds89 said:


> You can also use the barcode scanner mate, I'm yet to find an item that it doesn't have in it's database


It gets better Just downloading the app to my phone now. It's like a videogame or something haha - trying to get the calories in me!


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

The L Man said:


> It gets better Just downloading the app to my phone now. It's like a videogame or something haha - trying to get the calories in me!


Make sure you post up screenshots of the results tonight mate, I wanna see!


----------



## The L Man (Sep 13, 2010)

Leeds89 said:


> Make sure you post up screenshots of the results tonight mate, I wanna see!


Will do  This will probably be a reality check lol. It says I only need 2600 calories but I will aim for 3000+.


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

Go for 3500kcal to be safe if I were you mate


----------



## bigtommay (Jun 26, 2012)

The L Man said:


> Will do  This will probably be a reality check lol. It says I only need 2600 calories but I will aim for 3000+.


2600 cals is what i'm currently taking in at around the same weight as you mate and i've gained some weight. I'm going to up it to 2800-2900 though.

Everyone is different though and as long as you track things you'll know.

The MyFitness thing sounds like a good idea and will keep you right. Personally i just have all my stuff worked out beforehand at the minute.


----------



## The L Man (Sep 13, 2010)

bigtommay said:


> 2600 cals is what i'm currently taking in at around the same weight as you mate and i've gained some weight. I'm going to up it to 2800-2900 though.
> 
> Everyone is different though and as long as you track things you'll know.
> 
> The MyFitness thing sounds like a good idea and will keep you right. Personally i just have all my stuff worked out beforehand at the minute.


Nice one mate  do you prepare all your meals beforehand ready for the day?


----------



## bigtommay (Jun 26, 2012)

The L Man said:


> Nice one mate  do you prepare all your meals beforehand ready for the day?


I cook rice each night (i usually have it with dinner anyway) and i cook a big batch of chicken at the weekend let it cool then break up into the right portion size and freeze it mate. i then take one portion out and put it in the fridge the night before i need it to thaw mate. Do the same with stuff like mince etc! It helps to be organised, especially when you're busy.


----------



## The L Man (Sep 13, 2010)

Hmmm now considering Dbol again rather jumping into injectables. Just a short 4-6 week course maybe. :turned:


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

The L Man said:


> Hmmm now considering Dbol again rather jumping into injectables. Just a short 4-6 week course maybe. :turned:


You'll put on a lot of water weight, and WILL NOT be able to to drink on a dbol cycle. OTB ended up in hospital with a severe kidney infection because of it.

Inject mate!


----------



## The L Man (Sep 13, 2010)

Leeds89 said:


> You'll put on a lot of water weight, and WILL NOT be able to to drink on a dbol cycle. OTB ended up in hospital with a severe kidney infection because of it.
> 
> Inject mate!


I just hate needles (pussy I know). Even at the doctors I turn all light headed and sick. If I injected and saw blood when I aspirate, or I hit a vein or blood squirted out like you experienced - I would likely pass out lmao.


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

The L Man said:


> I just hate needles (pussy I know). Even at the doctors I turn all light headed and sick. If I injected and saw blood when I aspirate, or I hit a vein or blood squirted out like you experienced - I would likely pass out lmao.


You won't be able to drink like you do if you take orals mate, you could do some real damage. OTB hated needles at first, used to make me do it for him lmao, now he loves them just as much as me  Just takes practice


----------



## chickenlegs (Nov 2, 2011)

Wtf is OTB?


----------



## The L Man (Sep 13, 2010)

Leeds89 said:


> You won't be able to drink like you do if you take orals mate, you could do some real damage. OTB hated needles at first, used to make me do it for him lmao, now he loves them just as much as me  Just takes practice


I should probably know this, but who's OTB lol? Yeah I'ev read about oral damages to the liver. :\

I'd be ok if it was simply inject - it's the possible sight of blood I don't like. Also my legs, well my whole body is really lean with no fat and little muscle. Wouldn't that make injections to the quads tricky?


----------



## chickenlegs (Nov 2, 2011)

Orals aren't that bad for the liver, imo a lot less damaging than drinking every day  !


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

chickenlegs said:


> Orals aren't that bad for the liver, imo a lot less damaging than drinking every day  !


From personal experience they haven't been good to me.... but I'm well known for my silly dosages 

Dbol KILLS my appetite, and several others on here too, can barely manage 2 meals a day on it. Also gives me horrendous gyno, which obviously can be controlled with an AI


----------



## The L Man (Sep 13, 2010)

Argh two minds again lmao.

Got a heavy drinking weekend coming up in September. Heading up North, not Leeds - Manchester. Good night out there?


----------



## chickenlegs (Nov 2, 2011)

If you know you are hitting a big bender in Sept, then plan for Oct.


----------



## chickenlegs (Nov 2, 2011)

Still no idea what OTB means BTW ...


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

chickenlegs said:


> Still no idea what OTB means BTW ...


Onthebuild


----------



## chickenlegs (Nov 2, 2011)

Ahh, he your gym buddy?


----------



## The L Man (Sep 13, 2010)

Not really enjoying this lol...


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

I just eat chicken and chips, the chicken wrapped in foil and soaked in nandos sauce, baked at 200C for 20 mins. HEAVEN. Also can't go wrong with dicing the chicken, adding some flavouring and making sandwiches out of them. Then cling filming them for eating later


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

id be smashing that down! love chicken and rice


----------



## bigtommay (Jun 26, 2012)

Yup nandos sauce is the answer to everything for me lol


----------



## The L Man (Sep 13, 2010)

Double post :S


----------



## The L Man (Sep 13, 2010)

Leeds89 said:


> I just eat chicken and chips, the chicken wrapped in foil and soaked in nandos sauce, baked at 200C for 20 mins. HEAVEN. Also can't go wrong with dicing the chicken, adding some flavouring and making sandwiches out of them. Then cling filming them for eating later


That sounds amazing haha. Going to try that as plain chicken is doing my head in.



danMUNDY said:


> id be smashing that down! love chicken and rice


Wish I could just smash it down. I'm still working through it with a bottle of water each time it gets too much lol! (nearly done now).


----------



## chickenlegs (Nov 2, 2011)

The L Man said:


> Not really enjoying this lol...
> 
> View attachment 92460


Looks rather dry! :S


----------



## chickenlegs (Nov 2, 2011)

Get some passata (or make your own), throw in some veg also. Makes the bland palatable.


----------



## The L Man (Sep 13, 2010)

chickenlegs said:


> Looks rather dry! :S


Mate, it was dry as f*ck! Water with every bite lol. Deffo going to add something next time. Just found a bottle of "Reggae Reggae Sauce" in my drawer...should have used that at least!


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Eat every thing in sight and drink 4 litres of full fat milk pr day. Lift. That is all. No drugs yet


----------



## chickenlegs (Nov 2, 2011)

Tassotti said:


> Eat every thing in sight and drink 4 litres of full fat milk pr day. Lift. That is all. No drugs yet


And sign up to the waiting list for a heart transplant! lol jk.


----------



## chickenlegs (Nov 2, 2011)

On a serious note you really shouldn't worry too much about eating perfectly clean. Bang whatever you need into your food to get it down you. Just get those cals in. Yeah buddy!


----------



## The L Man (Sep 13, 2010)

Tassotti said:


> Eat every thing in sight and drink 4 litres of full fat milk pr day. Lift. That is all. No drugs yet


It's hard to grow though! You think I'm too inexperienced?



chickenlegs said:


> On a serious note you really shouldn't worry too much about eating perfectly clean. Bang whatever you need into your food to get it down you. Just get those cals in. Yeah buddy!


Yeah that's what I'm gonna' try and do. Eat some junk alongside clean foods.


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

DRUGS!!!!!!!!!


----------



## The L Man (Sep 13, 2010)

Anyone know I can work out the macros for this meal I just ate:



Bit of cottage pie. Also cabbage and some peas/green beans/carrots. I know it's probably not a lot in terms of kcals and protein lol.

I want to put it on myfitnesspal lol.


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

The L Man said:


> Anyone know I can work out the macros for this meal I just ate:
> 
> View attachment 92474
> 
> ...


Type in cottage pie and see what comes up, put the right portion size in and you're done.

Estimate the weight of the veg you just ate.

Posting the results here tonight mate?


----------



## The L Man (Sep 13, 2010)

Leeds89 said:


> Type in cottage pie and see what comes up, put the right portion size in and you're done.
> 
> Estimate the weight of the veg you just ate.
> 
> Posting the results here tonight mate?


Cheers. Yeah I'll post it later tonight.


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

You need to learn to eat, learn to lift before any drugs. Otherwise you'll be wasting your dosh !

Having trouble growing , eat. Not getting stronger, eat.

Oh then eat some more !!!

When you have learnt to eat, then look into testosterone. Mild dose of 3 grams per week should be fine !


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

Tassotti said:


> You need to learn to eat, learn to lift before any drugs. Otherwise you'll be wasting your dosh !
> 
> Having trouble growing , eat. Not getting stronger, eat.
> 
> ...


And what about the blast :lol:


----------



## DutchTony (Sep 25, 2011)

chickenlegs said:


> Wtf is OTB?





chickenlegs said:


> Still no idea what OTB means BTW ...


Was thinking the same thing. Even googled it and decided it didn't mean 'off the boat' or 'off track betting' :lol:


----------



## The L Man (Sep 13, 2010)

I'm tracking my food now Tass and posting it here - I hope I can actually start gaining for once.

Still below my macros  last minute scrambled eggs and some toast. Not hungry though lol!


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

The L Man said:


> I'm tracking my food now Tass and posting it here - I hope I can actually start gaining for once.
> 
> Still below my macros  last minute scrambled eggs and some toast. Not hungry though lol!


I thought you might be  Get it all in mate


----------



## The L Man (Sep 13, 2010)

Whoa bit random - But I just opened up the food waste bin, and I was hit with the smell of cannabis lol!


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

The L Man said:


> Whoa bit random - But I just opened up the food waste bin, and I was hit with the smell of cannabis lol!


Why aren't we being hit with the smell of what the hell macros you managed to get in today :lol: ?


----------



## The L Man (Sep 13, 2010)

Let me finish eating first!!


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

That'll help you eat. Your dinner portions need to be doubled at least. You fcukers annoy me. You can eat anything you want but don't. I look at some pasta and gain 4lbs of fat :cursing: :lol:


----------



## The L Man (Sep 13, 2010)

I'm just walking around the kitchen looking for sources now. Just under 3500 gotta stop now..too much before bed.


----------



## The L Man (Sep 13, 2010)

Ok here you go:



It's not 100% accurate in terms of servings etc - but it's the best I could do. Breakfast is usually better but I was in a rush today and would have missed the bus.

Open to tips/advice lol.


----------



## The L Man (Sep 13, 2010)

According to Myfitnesspal if I eat that amount for 5 weeks I'll gain 6-7kg haha?


----------



## The L Man (Sep 13, 2010)

Ready for another day of eating. Also gym today - come at me bro!

Can't keep still after a triple espresso :bounce:


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

You're doing well L-man. Must be confusing for you getting all this contradicting advice. Smarties mate! Only they have the answer ..................................................


----------



## The L Man (Sep 13, 2010)

Tassotti said:


> You're doing well L-man. Must be confusing for you getting all this contradicting advice. Smarties mate! Only they have the answer ..................................................


Haha yeah I've read so much infromation, but from what I understand, in layman's terms: eat like horse.


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

The L Man said:


> Ok here you go:
> 
> View attachment 92481
> 
> ...


Looking good mate, stick to that and I guarantee you'll gain weight fast!


----------



## The L Man (Sep 13, 2010)

Leeds89 said:


> Looking good mate, stick to that and I guarantee you'll gain weight fast!


My biggest test is the weekends.


----------



## The L Man (Sep 13, 2010)

Following up from that last post. I'm tempted to not drink this weekend for the first time in ages. But on Saturday it's my friends 21st...


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

The L Man said:


> Following up from that last post. I'm tempted to not drink this weekend for the first time in ages. But on Saturday it's my friends 21st...


Drink, sniff, drop whatever you want, just get the kcals in the next day


----------



## The L Man (Sep 13, 2010)

Leeds89 said:


> Drink, sniff, drop whatever you want, just get the kcals in the next day


Never hungry the day after drinking - but I'll try my best.


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

The L Man said:


> Never hungry the day after drinking - but I'll try my best.


At LEAST get 2500kcal in for maintenance mate


----------



## The L Man (Sep 13, 2010)

Leeds89 said:


> At LEAST get 2500kcal in for maintenance mate


That's not too bad. Addicted to this food tracking now haha!


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

The L Man said:


> That's not too bad. Addicted to this food tracking now haha!


It does get addictive doesn't it mate  Be aesthetic before long if you keep at it


----------



## chickenlegs (Nov 2, 2011)

Well done with getting more food down you mate. Enjoy being able to eat anything n everything. I'm sort of in tass's boat, carrying enough body fat as it is, so have to be anal with total cals.

I'd also suggest that you put the AAS on hold until you consistently eat big and train hard. As I've said before.


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

chickenlegs said:


> Well done with getting more food down you mate. Enjoy being able to eat anything n everything. I'm sort of in tass's boat, carrying enough body fat as it is, *so have to be anal with total cals. *
> 
> I'd also suggest that you put the AAS on hold until you consistently eat big and train hard. As I've said before.


You eat through the ass!?


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

chickenlegs said:


> Well done with getting more food down you mate. Enjoy being able to eat anything n everything. I'm sort of in tass's boat, carrying enough body fat as it is, so have to be anal with total cals.
> 
> I'd also suggest that you put the AAS on hold until you consistently eat big and train hard. As I've said before.


Get out of my boat !!!!!!!


----------



## chickenlegs (Nov 2, 2011)

Ha ha cunny funts.


----------



## RadMan23 (Dec 22, 2010)

Hope the weekend goes well L Man and you dont fall off the wagon. Be consistant otherwise it will feel like your having to start again come monday.


----------



## The L Man (Sep 13, 2010)

RadMan23 said:


> Hope the weekend goes well L Man and you dont fall off the wagon. Be consistant otherwise it will feel like your having to start again come monday.


Thanks mate  only had two pints tonight. Ready to smash some food tomorrow. Going to put Fridays food and workout up in a sec.


----------



## The L Man (Sep 13, 2010)

From yesterday (24/08/2012):

*WEEK 2 - Starting Strength - WORKOUT A*

*
SQUAT*

Warm up:

20kg - 5 reps

40kg - 5 reps

50kg - 5 reps

Full set: (Same as last session as I went up too early. Will increase next week.)

55kg - 5 reps

55kg - 5 reps

55kg - 5 reps

*BENCH PRESS*

Warm up:

20kg - 5 reps

32.5kg - 5 reps

32.5kg - 5 reps

Full set:

35kg - 5 reps

35kg - 5 reps *(**+2.5kg*)

35kg - 5 reps

*DEADLIFTS*

Warm up:

60kg - 5 reps

60kg - 5 reps

60kg - 5 reps

Full set:

70kg - 5 reps *(+5kg)*

____________________________________

*DIET*



Did struggle with the KFC. Left a bit of chicken and some chips - but it's near enough.


----------



## The L Man (Sep 13, 2010)

Got trolled in the pub today. Someone I know asked if I still go to the gym because I never seem to gain muscle!!

Can't wait to gain some size now!!!


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

The L Man said:


> Got trolled in the pub today. Someone I know asked if I still go to the gym because I never seem to gain muscle!!
> 
> Can't wait to gain some size now!!!


Keep your diet like that mate you'll grow in no time! That's some impressive eating


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

The L Man said:


> Got trolled in the pub today. Someone I know asked if I still go to the gym because I never seem to gain muscle!!
> 
> Can't wait to gain some size now!!!


Smash a pint glass and shove it in his eye !

Excessive ? Maybe

Will he say it again - never !!


----------



## chickenlegs (Nov 2, 2011)

Tassotti said:


> Smash a pint glass and shove it in his eye !
> 
> Excessive ? Maybe
> 
> Will he say it again - never !!


Yeah and prisons have gyms + lots of dealers inside.


----------



## RadMan23 (Dec 22, 2010)

Well LMan how wasted did you get this weekend?


----------



## bigtommay (Jun 26, 2012)

Hope you've been smashing those calories in this weekend L Man! :cool2:


----------



## The L Man (Sep 13, 2010)

*From yesterday (Monday 27th August 2012):*

*WEEK 3 - Starting Strength - WORKOUT B*

*
SQUAT*

Warm up:

20kg - 5 reps

40kg - 5 reps

55kg - 5 reps

Full set:

60kg - 5 reps

60kg - 5 reps *(+5kg)*

60kg - 5 reps

*OVERHEAD PRESS*

Warm up:

20kg - 5 reps

30kg - 5 reps

30kg - 5 reps

Full set:

32.5kg - 5 reps

32.5kg - 5 reps *(Remained the same as I went heavier too early)*

32.5kg - 5 reps

*PENDLAY ROWS*

Warm up:

20kg - 5 reps

2-kg - 5 reps

20kg - 5 reps

Full set:

30kg - 5 reps

30kg - 5 reps *(Remained the same as I went heavier too early)*

30kg - 5 reps


----------



## The L Man (Sep 13, 2010)

I tried to eat better this weekend. I wasn't hungover - just had an axious feeling that suppressed my appetite. This happens a lot lol.

Weird weekend but I won't bore you lot with the details. Time for another week...


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Fim your lifts. Let's have a look at your tech


----------



## The L Man (Sep 13, 2010)

Tassotti said:


> Fim your lifts. Let's have a look at your tech


I don't have anyone to film me lifting though.


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Put the camera somewhere , press record. Come on L man


----------



## The L Man (Sep 13, 2010)

Tassotti said:


> Put the camera somewhere , press record. Come on L man


Haha I'll see what I can do. I don't even like posting pictures let alone videos lol!


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Put a ski mask over your bonce


----------



## bigtommay (Jun 26, 2012)

A good increase on the squat anyway Lman. How are your lifts feeling?

How many calories did you manage to get in? Are you back to eating well since the weekend?

Personally I think 3000cals would do you well if you can hit that. I've just upped mines to 2900 today and i do some cycling and occassional running. I was actually adding some weight at 2600. Everyones different though.

Do you do much/any cardio?


----------



## The L Man (Sep 13, 2010)

bigtommay said:


> A good increase on the squat anyway Lman. How are your lifts feeling?
> 
> How many calories did you manage to get in? Are you back to eating well since the weekend?
> 
> ...


Thanks mate. Lifts are feeling fine atm. Squat and overhead being the toughest in terms of weight. Bench is by far the easiest, but that will change I'm sure.

Yeah I'm back to eating well  I am looking to get 3000-3500 at least. I went to a friends house party on Saturday - they had scales in the bathroom so I thought I would weight myself haha. Seems I have added a few KGs since the last time I checked, which is good news I guess. Although I'm more worried about how I look in the mirrior rather than what the scales say!

I don't do any cardio. Might occasionally play a bit of football but that's rare.

How's training going for you?


----------



## bigtommay (Jun 26, 2012)

Nice one! Wasn't a naked weigh in though in your friends house? :tongue: lol

Yeah my trainings working out well. Simon's routine has got me squatting three times per week, regular on a monday, front squat on a friday and a lighter session in between. I'm also doin deadlifts etc twice weekly. My recovery was really bad the first week but i dont feel as bad today after yesterdays session. Like i said as well, i've increased cals today so hopefully that assists a bit also.

I took a look at the fitnesspal app that you guys use and used that to plan out my 2900 target. It's a darn good app!


----------



## RadMan23 (Dec 22, 2010)

The L Man said:


> I tried to eat better this weekend. I wasn't hungover - just had an axious feeling that suppressed my appetite. This happens a lot lol.
> 
> Weird weekend but I won't bore you lot with the details. Time for another week...


Proud of you bro. Your going in the right direction. Stick in!


----------



## The L Man (Sep 13, 2010)

bigtommay said:


> Nice one! Wasn't a naked weigh in though in your friends house? :tongue: lol
> 
> Yeah my trainings working out well. Simon's routine has got me squatting three times per week, regular on a monday, front squat on a friday and a lighter session in between. I'm also doin deadlifts etc twice weekly. My recovery was really bad the first week but i dont feel as bad today after yesterdays session. Like i said as well, i've increased cals today so hopefully that assists a bit also.
> 
> I took a look at the fitnesspal app that you guys use and used that to plan out my 2900 target. It's a darn good app!


Lmao nah not naked! Probably would have if I was drunk enough tbh.

Good to hear the training is going well mate. I recommend myfitnesspal. Excellent app - has pretty much every food item on there! 



RadMan23 said:


> Proud of you bro. Your going in the right direction. Stick in!


Thanks mate. Appreciate the help!


----------



## The L Man (Sep 13, 2010)

Here is what I ate today:



Not great or healthy and I don't feel that full up, but I still managed to get some calories in.


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

The L Man said:


> Here is what I ate today:
> 
> View attachment 92878
> 
> ...


Stick at that mate by xmas you'll be a different man


----------



## The L Man (Sep 13, 2010)

Leeds89 said:


> Stick at that mate by xmas you'll be a different man


Here's hoping  that pizza was the easiest calorie source ever. I've read some recipes online to make some healthy home made ones - gonna' give that a go too.


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

The L Man said:


> Here's hoping  that pizza was the easiest calorie source ever. I've read some recipes online to make some healthy home made ones - gonna' give that a go too.


Good man, now we just need to fill you full of test and it's a perfect storm to build aesthetics


----------



## The L Man (Sep 13, 2010)

Leeds89 said:


> Good man, now we just need to fill you full of test and it's a perfect storm to build aesthetics


Haha


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

The L Man said:


> Here's hoping  that pizza was the easiest calorie source ever. I've read some recipes online to make some healthy home made ones - gonna' give that a go too.


deffo do this L! make sure you make em with a wholemeal base, try and cut white stuff out completely...will do you the world of good in the long run! i should know haha


----------



## bigtommay (Jun 26, 2012)

The L Man said:


> Here is what I ate today:
> 
> View attachment 92878
> 
> ...


How do you load these L Man? you doing it from the website rather than the app?


----------



## The L Man (Sep 13, 2010)

bigtommay said:


> How do you load these L Man? you doing it from the website rather than the app?


Yeah I just use the website mate.


----------



## The L Man (Sep 13, 2010)

Just had a KFC. I think I might be eating too much fast food lately. It's good for the calories and I am following the "If it fits your macros" style diet, but surely I can't be eating like this everyday...


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

The L Man said:


> Just had a KFC. I think I might be eating too much fast food lately. It's good for the calories and I am following the "If it fits your macros" style diet, but surely I can't be eating like this everyday...


Probably not mate, lots of transfats etc in stuff like that, but tbh a couple times a week isn't gonna hurt you


----------



## The L Man (Sep 13, 2010)

Leeds89 said:


> Probably not mate, lots of transfats etc in stuff like that, but tbh a couple times a week isn't gonna hurt you


I'll stick to around twice a week then. It's tempting to eat simply because I can get nearly a 1000 kcals in one meal. Going to start making my own stuff that's healthier I think!


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

The L Man said:


> I'll stick to around twice a week then. It's tempting to eat simply because I can get nearly a 1000 kcals in one meal. Going to start making my own stuff that's healthier I think!


Yea that would be better mate! I know how tempting it is to get a KFC in there, sooooo tasty - but I always feel hungry immediately after downing a 1000kcal meal - something must be amiss there surely, so I try to limit it


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

By the way mate, proud of you for finally getting the diet sorted, I know how hard it is! Was my Achilles heel for sure - found it so difficult to sort out


----------



## The L Man (Sep 13, 2010)

Leeds89 said:


> Yea that would be better mate! I know how tempting it is to get a KFC in there, sooooo tasty - but I always feel hungry immediately after downing a 1000kcal meal - something must be amiss there surely, so I try to limit it





Leeds89 said:


> By the way mate, proud of you for finally getting the diet sorted, I know how hard it is! Was my Achilles heel for sure - found it so difficult to sort out


Haha that is so true. Just had a Boneless Banquet and it doesn't even feel like I've eaten that much. Weird...

Thanks man  This forum has been such a help lol. I just hope I can be consistent with eating!


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

The L Man said:


> Haha that is so true. Just had a Boneless Banquet and it doesn't even feel like I've eaten that much. Weird...
> 
> Thanks man  This forum has been such a help lol. I just hope I can be consistent with eating!


If you are consistent










2 years (With gear of course  )


----------



## bigtommay (Jun 26, 2012)

The L Man said:


> Yeah I just use the website mate.


Ah cool mate thanks. I've only used the app. Will log in online and get one of those fancy ouputs for my log lol. I can't believe it recognises calories in fish oils!


----------



## The L Man (Sep 13, 2010)

Leeds89 said:


> If you are consistent
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Fuuark!! What the hell was zyzz on btw? I've read he started juicing pretty much as soon as he started training.



bigtommay said:


> Ah cool mate thanks. I've only used the app. Will log in online and get one of those fancy ouputs for my log lol. I can't believe it recognises calories in fish oils!


Haha it's good isn't it


----------



## The L Man (Sep 13, 2010)

Hmmm to go out tonight...


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

The L Man said:


> Hmmm to go out tonight...


Do it, just make sure you can EAT tomorrow!

And he was on loads mate, not 100% sure but I remember reading that tren a was his favourite (Which is why I tried it, horrible stuff)

I will look like that in 2 years TOPS. SO EXCITED


----------



## The L Man (Sep 13, 2010)

Leeds89 said:


> Do it, just make sure you can EAT tomorrow!
> 
> And he was on loads mate, not 100% sure but I remember reading that tren a was his favourite (Which is why I tried it, horrible stuff)
> 
> I will look like that in 2 years TOPS. SO EXCITED


Maybe...depends who goes out 

Yeah thought he was haha. So tren has bad sides? This pic is a classic of zyzz. He said it was flu shots:



Yes you will mate!!


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

The L Man said:


> Maybe...depends who goes out
> 
> Yeah thought he was haha. So tren has bad sides? This pic is a classic of zyzz. He said it was flu shots:
> 
> ...


Haha classic Zyzz 

And get on a girl whilst you're at it.... treat yourself mate  Best thing to do is not approach a random girl, just a girl who you're out with or your friends know. MUCH higher success rate that way. Bit of banter, bit of flirting and you're balls deep before you know it


----------



## The L Man (Sep 13, 2010)

Leeds89 said:


> Haha classic Zyzz
> 
> And get on a girl whilst you're at it.... treat yourself mate  Best thing to do is not approach a random girl, just a girl who you're out with or your friends know. MUCH higher success rate that way. Bit of banter, bit of flirting and you're balls deep before you know it


That girl I've mentioned here before MIGHT be out...but I doubt it. She was out Saturday and looking back I could have potentially done more. Ffs.


----------



## The L Man (Sep 13, 2010)

UPDATE: She's not out. Cvnt.


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

The L Man said:


> UPDATE: She's not out. *Cvnt*.


 :lol: :lol:


----------



## The L Man (Sep 13, 2010)

*From yesterday (Wednesday 29th August 2012):*

*WEEK 3 - Starting Strength - WORKOUT A*

*
SQUAT*

Warm up:

20kg - 5 reps

55kg - 5 reps

Full set:

65kg - 5 reps

65kg - 5 reps *+5kg*

65kg - 5 reps

*BENCH*

Warm up:

20kg - 5 reps

32.5kg - 5 reps

35kg - 5 reps

Full set:

37.5kg - 5 reps

37.5kg - 5 reps *+2.5kg*

37.5kg - 5 reps

*DEADLIFT*

Warm up:

60kg - 5 reps

65kg - 5 reps

70kg - 5 reps

Full set:

75kg - 5 reps *+5kg*

*DIET*


----------



## The L Man (Sep 13, 2010)

Hungover today. Stomach starting to feel better though. I've only eaten about 700 calories so far. Have from now until to tonight to smash some food. Might have to go for some junk again I'm afraid!


----------



## RadMan23 (Dec 22, 2010)

Ahh ffs!


----------



## The L Man (Sep 13, 2010)

RadMan23 said:


> Ahh ffs!


All good mate. Nailed two meals since that last post.


----------



## RadMan23 (Dec 22, 2010)

I hope they were at least a thousand calories each mate.


----------



## The L Man (Sep 13, 2010)

RadMan23 said:


> I hope they were at least a thousand calories each mate.


Just calculating it now. Might have a pizza as well...


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

The L Man said:


> Just calculating it now. Might have a pizza as well...


Feel free to send any uneaten food my way, I'm starving and skint :lol: New job on Saturday night though so should have money again


----------



## The L Man (Sep 13, 2010)

Leeds89 said:


> Feel free to send any uneaten food my way, I'm starving and skint :lol: New job on Saturday night though so should have money again


I'll send some pizza first class tomorrow 

Congrats on the new job mate. Time to eat like a beast lol!


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

The L Man said:


> I'll send some pizza first class tomorrow
> 
> Congrats on the new job mate. Time to eat like a beast lol!


Damn right mate! Gonna be having 3 jobs when uni starts again, with 500ml of prop sat in my wardrobe, a freezer full of MuscleFood chicken, and some slin thrown in for good measure..... this is gonna be fun


----------



## The L Man (Sep 13, 2010)

Yesterdays food:



Not happy with it.


----------



## The L Man (Sep 13, 2010)

Felt a bit de-motivated last night. Found a progress pic of me from April/May and I look exactly the same.


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

The L Man said:


> Felt a bit de-motivated last night. Found a progress pic of me from April/May and I look exactly the same.


That's because you didn't have diet sorted, you do now!


----------



## The L Man (Sep 13, 2010)

Leeds89 said:


> That's because you didn't have diet sorted, you do now!


I hope so 

Just created a thread about "If it fits your macros" and a lot of people are saying junk food is empty calories etc...damnnnn.


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

Yeah I think that's a misconception people have about iifym, using it as an excuse to eat junk food, still has to be kept quite clean, it's more a way of not having to worry about eating 6 times a day etc, like you could take it all in one sitting, if it fits your macros for the day. Only time I'd add anything naughty to it, is when I'm having a cheat day


----------



## The L Man (Sep 13, 2010)

I just ate this:

Battered cod with new potatoes and salad:



Two large scoops of ice cream:


----------



## bigtommay (Jun 26, 2012)

Ahh you're making me hungry for ice cream! Must resist! Lol


----------



## RadMan23 (Dec 22, 2010)

On the days you are struggling with reaching your calories, bang some oats into your protein shakes.


----------



## The L Man (Sep 13, 2010)

RadMan23 said:


> On the days you are struggling with reaching your calories, bang some oats into your protein shakes.


Yeah I'm going to buy some grounded oats. Also any recommendation for supplements? Multi Vit? I'm not sure there's much point in me buying anything but whey.

One thing I want to start adding to my diet is more eggs, oats and mince meat.


----------



## bigtommay (Jun 26, 2012)

The L Man said:


> Yeah I'm going to buy some grounded oats. Also any recommendation for supplements? Multi Vit? I'm not sure there's much point in me buying anything but whey.
> 
> One thing I want to start adding to my diet is more eggs, oats and mince meat.


I just blend cheap ass oats in with cottage cheese and protein mate and sometimes pb. So easy to do and cheap.

Defo get some eggs etc in as well. Its all a whole lot cheaper than kfc as well mate. Maybe less convenient but if you plan some meals you'll be golden! At the start of each day, i know exactly what i'm going to be eating. It leads to some repetitiveness but i couldnt do with the stress of working it out as i go along personally.


----------



## DoIEvenLift (Feb 10, 2011)

the multi vit tabs i bought frm myprotein are only like £3 and have 90tablets, so £3 over 90days is nothing lol so might as well just buy em mate

and have 1scoop or whey and 1 scoop of oats after every meal!!!! even if your full its piece of p1ss to drink the shake, and only takes 5mins to make and drink and will add 400calories to each meal if u have it with milk!


----------



## DoIEvenLift (Feb 10, 2011)

ps. subbed


----------



## The L Man (Sep 13, 2010)

DoIEvenLift said:


> the multi vit tabs i bought frm myprotein are only like £3 and have 90tablets, so £3 over 90days is nothing lol so might as well just buy em mate
> 
> and have 1scoop or whey and 1 scoop of oats after every meal!!!! even if your full its piece of p1ss to drink the shake, and only takes 5mins to make and drink and will add 400calories to each meal if u have it with milk!





DoIEvenLift said:


> ps. subbed


Cheers mate!


----------



## The L Man (Sep 13, 2010)

Got complemented in the gym today! I was squatting and some bloke said they were the best squats he's ever seen.... no ****? :huh:

Also, first Friday night in since forever. Going to not put it waste and eat some food between now and sleeping.


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

The L Man said:


> Got complemented in the gym today! I was squatting and some bloke said they were the best squats he's ever seen.... no ****? :huh:
> 
> Also, first Friday night in since forever. Going to not put it waste and eat some food between now and sleeping.


Good L Man! Keep like this you'll see the mirror changing quick!!


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Let's see them then L-Man.

Get one of the homos in the gym to film it


----------



## chickenlegs (Nov 2, 2011)

Tassotti said:


> Let's see them then L-Man.
> 
> Get one of the homos in the gym to film it


Jelly in your wellies? Oui!  lol.


----------



## The L Man (Sep 13, 2010)

I'll see what I can do about a video.

I don't want to show you lot up though... :whistling:


----------



## The L Man (Sep 13, 2010)

*From yesterday (Friday 31st August 2012):*

*WEEK 3 - Starting Strength - WORKOUT B*

*
SQUAT*

Warm up:

20kg - 5 reps

40kg - 5 reps

55kg - 5 reps

Full set:

70kg - 5 reps

70kg - 5 reps *(+5kg)*

70kg - 5 reps

*OVERHEAD PRESS*

Warm up:

20kg - 5 reps

30kg - 5 reps

32.5kg - 5 reps

Full set:

35kg - 5 reps

35kg - 5 reps *+2.5kg Too heavy!!*

35kg - 5 reps

*PENDLAY ROWS*

Warm up:

20kg - 5 reps

30kg - 5 reps

30kg - 5 reps

Full set:

32.5kg - 5 reps

32.5kg - 5 reps *+2.5kg*

32.5kg - 5 reps

Starting to get tough now - squats are feeling heavy for sure. The overhead press is way too hard for this stage. I struggled with the last set and there's no way I'm going to be able to increase the weight next session. Do I deload or continue with what I'm lifting for a bit?

*DIET:*


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

The L Man said:


> *From yesterday (Friday 31st August 2012):*
> 
> *WEEK 3 - Starting Strength - WORKOUT B*
> 
> ...


this is what happens when you start with weights on the bar lol seems light at first but soon catches up with you, and before you know it, its a struggle  knock 10kg off each of the lifts that are giving you grief and go from there mate


----------



## bigtommay (Jun 26, 2012)

I'm not really familiar with the routine or incrememnts or anything but can't you increase the lifts by just 2.5kg each time rather than 5kg? This is what i currently do although i'm doing deadlifts and squats 2 and 3 times per week repectively.

You're doing the 5 reps though, so are you having to rest pause to get there or something?


----------



## The L Man (Sep 13, 2010)

danMUNDY said:


> this is what happens when you start with weights on the bar lol seems light at first but soon catches up with you, and before you know it, its a struggle  knock 10kg off each of the lifts that are giving you grief and go from there mate


Yeah the weight is catching up fast. Will do mate cheers!


----------



## The L Man (Sep 13, 2010)

bigtommay said:


> I'm not really familiar with the routine or incrememnts or anything but can't you increase the lifts by just 2.5kg each time rather than 5kg? This is what i currently do although i'm doing deadlifts and squats 2 and 3 times per week repectively.
> 
> You're doing the 5 reps though, so are you having to rest pause to get there or something?


Whoops realised I wrote the post wrong. All the lifts go up by 2.5kg (2x 1.25kg plates) but the squats go up by 5kg a time (2x 2.5kg plates). Tass on here told me that on week four stop adding 5kg to squats and change it to 2.5kg.

So from now on all the weights will be going up by 2.5kg a session. But of course that depends if I'm strong enough lol! I'm sure I f*cked up along the away and added too much at one point. Going to re-evaluate where I'm at and possibly knock a few weights down.


----------



## bigtommay (Jun 26, 2012)

Yeah, i can sympathise in thay it sometimes feels like you're adding nothing to the bar each time but if you think about it as 2.5kg each week then thats 10kg per month in total if the reps are met which is pretty impressive (although a bit oversimplified lol).

Also can't you take away any of the warm ups? I notice that you can sometimes warm up with the same weight twice. Doesn't that sap your energy to any degree? Again i'm not familiar with the routine at all and only learning so someone else may able to chio in?

I'm lifting similar weights at present and only perform one or two warm ups...sometimes none if i feel sufficiently warmed up in that bodypart from previous exercises.


----------



## The L Man (Sep 13, 2010)

I have been wondering about the warm up, because sometimes it tires me out before the actual set on squats lol. Think bar only/a little bit of weight would be better?


----------



## bigtommay (Jun 26, 2012)

Personally i don't go anywhere near my working set weight with the warm ups. Maybe about 30-40% then 70% of it. I don't take the p*ss with lightness either though lol. I'll only do a really light warm up if i'm feeling a bit tight. With warm ups i'm personally just preparing myself for the working sets therefore i dont want to be going into them knackered (or tight through not warming up). Again, hopefully someone more experienced than me can elaborate as i may be talkin sho1te lol. This is just how i treat things.


----------



## The L Man (Sep 13, 2010)

bigtommay said:


> Personally i don't go anywhere near my working set weight with the warm ups. Maybe about 30-40% then 70% of it. I don't take the p*ss with lightness either though lol. I'll only do a really light warm up if i'm feeling a bit tight. With warm ups i'm personally just preparing myself for the working sets therefore i dont want to be going into them knackered (or tight through not warming up). Again, hopefully someone more experienced than me can elaborate as i may be talkin sho1te lol. This is just how i treat things.


Makes sense  Gonna' give this a try next week.


----------



## bigtommay (Jun 26, 2012)

I'm assured that i'm going to come to a point where the 3 work sets will be killing me lol so i don't imagine i want to be taking anything extra out of myself through excessive warm ups lol. I thought your warm ups looked okay anyway mate just wondered why you were sometimes warming up with the same weight twice and whether this was part of the routine.

Are you going to monitor your weight following your increase in cals? I knocked mines up to 2900 at the start of the week and will be having a weigh in tonorrow first thing to see what kind of effect this has had.


----------



## The L Man (Sep 13, 2010)

bigtommay said:


> I'm assured that i'm going to come to a point where the 3 work sets will be killing me lol so i don't imagine i want to be taking anything extra out of myself through excessive warm ups lol. I thought your warm ups looked okay anyway mate just wondered why you were sometimes warming up with the same weight twice and whether this was part of the routine.
> 
> Are you going to monitor your weight following your increase in cals? I knocked mines up to 2900 at the start of the week and will be having a weigh in tonorrow first thing to see what kind of effect this has had.


Not really sure what I was doing with the warm ups tbh lol.

I haven't weighed myself in a while. I hope I'm a few KGs up at least! Will find out next week.


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Okay, back the squats off to increase 2.5Kg every session. Same with deadlift.

Get some biscuits and do increments of 1Kg on the pressing.

https://www.strengthshop.co.uk/weight-plates/0-5kg-plate.html

You are doing the warmups wrong.

go

Warm Up

2x5

1x5

1x3

1x2

then work set 3x5


----------



## The L Man (Sep 13, 2010)

L Man is drunk as a skunk and raging right now. Sh*t night,

Tass cheers for the help mate I'll reply to that when I'm sober.

BRB popping some dbol down with this class of sh*t night water and injecting unthinkable amounts of Test into my quads (not srs).


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

The L Man said:


> L Man is drunk as a skunk and raging right now. Sh*t night,
> 
> Tass cheers for the help mate I'll reply to that when I'm sober.
> 
> BRB popping some dbol down with this class of sh*t night water and injecting unthinkable amounts of Test into my quads (not srs).


Awwww I thought we were getting somewhere until I saw "not srs" 

Why was it a sh1t night mate?


----------



## chickenlegs (Nov 2, 2011)

You got home at 4am and it was a sh*t night? Lol most of my sh*t nights ended before 1. How are you feelling today mate?


----------



## The L Man (Sep 13, 2010)

Leeds89 said:


> Awwww I thought we were getting somewhere until I saw "not srs"
> 
> Why was it a sh1t night mate?


Haha!

Ohh that girl I like was meant to be out as it is her last day here until she leaves for uni later this evening. Me and my friends all came out, and she had to go to her grandparents BBQ first. Needless to say she drank a lot there and all her texts showed that (annoying). She ended up not meeting us - I tried calling a few times, sent a few texts and so did my mates. No answer or text back. She hasn't even contacted me today to say what happened...

Oh and I spent too much money for a s*it night lol. Oh well.



chickenlegs said:


> You got home at 4am and it was a sh*t night? Lol most of my sh*t nights ended before 1. How are you feelling today mate?


Think I was trying to salvage something good from it mate, lol. I'm feeling fine today - no hangover.


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

TIME TO EAT L MAN!!!!


----------



## The L Man (Sep 13, 2010)

Leeds89 said:


> TIME TO EAT L MAN!!!!


Food is low atm. Not even any eggs left! Any ideas for some high cal meals anyone?


----------



## DoIEvenLift (Feb 10, 2011)

SHAKESSSSSSSSSSSSS


----------



## The L Man (Sep 13, 2010)

Gonna make a trip to tesco in a minute I think.


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

*MuscleFood*



Seriously though you'll save a lot of money on supermarket stuff ordering on there, give it a go mate if you aren't happy I'll get you a refund


----------



## bigtommay (Jun 26, 2012)

Leeds89 said:


> *MuscleFood*
> 
> 
> 
> Seriously though you'll save a lot of money on supermarket stuff ordering on there, give it a go mate if you aren't happy I'll get you a refund


A lot cheaper and healthier than the KFC also :laugh:


----------



## DoIEvenLift (Feb 10, 2011)

Leeds89 said:


> *MuscleFood*
> 
> 
> 
> Seriously though you'll save a lot of money on supermarket stuff ordering on there, give it a go mate if you aren't happy I'll get you a refund


I'm not happy with mine, can i have a refund now?


----------



## The L Man (Sep 13, 2010)

First ever weekend where I've eaten enough (at least I hope).


----------



## The L Man (Sep 13, 2010)

Starting to get concerned that Starting Strength might make me a big "bottom heavy". Squatting three times a week will see results in the legs (diet providing), but from what I've read a lot of people lack upper body size?

Thinking of at least adding some chins/dips. Hate the thought of having that wide hip woman skinny-fat look. :\


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

The L Man said:


> Starting to get concerned that Starting Strength might make me a big "bottom heavy". Squatting three times a week will see results in the legs (diet providing), but from what I've read a lot of people lack upper body size?
> 
> Thinking of at least adding some chins/dips. Hate the thought of having that wide hip woman skinny-fat look. :\


Where did you read that load of old bollocks ?


----------



## The L Man (Sep 13, 2010)

Tassotti said:


> Where did you read that load of old bollocks ?


Lmao other forums...

Back to your reply from the other day. Can I not continue with the pressing without buying 0.5kg plates? Should I drop the overhead considerably seeing as I'm struggling already? Also with squats should I drop down a few kgs or continue where I'm att, adding 2.5kg each session?

Also with the warmup you said:

2x5

1x5

1x3

1x2

At what weight? Bar only or?


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

The L Man said:


> Lmao other forums...
> 
> Back to your reply from the other day. Can I not continue with the pressing without buying 0.5kg plates? Should I drop the overhead considerably seeing as I'm struggling already? Yes, drop it back. I only suggested the biscuits so that you dont stall too quickly again. Up to you. Also with squats should I drop down a few kgs or continue where I'm att, adding 2.5kg each session? You could drop back 10Kg if it already feels too heavy
> 
> ...


----------



## The L Man (Sep 13, 2010)

Thanks mate! Appreciate it.


----------



## DoIEvenLift (Feb 10, 2011)

these journal is getting way to complicated for me lol just lift and eat is how i like it 

and squatting 3times a week, i thought you bench and deadlift 3 times a week aswell so it isnt just gunna make your bottom half dominant?


----------



## The L Man (Sep 13, 2010)

DoIEvenLift said:


> these journal is getting way to complicated for me lol just lift and eat is how i like it
> 
> and squatting 3times a week, i thought you bench and deadlift 3 times a week aswell so it isnt just gunna make your bottom half dominant?


Its:

Workout A

3x5 Squat

3x5 Bench Press

1x5 Deadlift

Workout B

3x5 Squat

3x5 Overhead Press

5x3 Pendlay Rows

So one week its workout A B A

Then the following week it would be B A B

etc


----------



## The L Man (Sep 13, 2010)

*From yesterday (Monday 03rd September 2012 ):*

*WEEK 4 - Starting Strength - WORKOUT B*

*
SQUAT*

Warm up:

20kg 2 sets - 5 reps

30kg 1 set - 5 reps

42.5kg 1 set - 5 reps

60kg 1 set - 2 reps

Full set:

72.5kg - 5 reps

72.5kg - 5 reps *(+2.5kg)*

72.5kg - 5 reps

*BENCH PRESS*

Warm up:

20kg 2 sets - 5 reps

30kg - 2 sets 5 reps

*Warm up cut short as three blokes were stood waiting for the bench and watching - Felt rushed ffs!* :\

Full set:

40kg - 5 reps

40kg - 5 reps *+2.5kg*

40kg - 5 reps

*DEADLIFT*

Warm up:

20kg 2 sets - 5 reps

30kg 1 set - 5 reps

45kg 1 set - 5 reps

60kg 1 set - 2 reps

Full set:

77.5kg - 5 reps *+2.5kg*

I also added 3 sets of pull ups after the workout. Could only manage like 5-6 per set...

Squats are getting tougher, and I think if I go up more my form will drop. You guys think I should continue or drop the weight?

I also had to do deadlifts before bench press as the gym was really busy. Does that make much of a difference?

*DIET:*


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

The L Man said:


> *From yesterday (Monday 03rd September 2012 ):*
> 
> *WEEK 4 - Starting Strength - WORKOUT B*
> 
> ...


More protein L Man, hit 300g/day


----------



## The L Man (Sep 13, 2010)

Leeds89 said:


> More protein L Man, hit 300g/day


Yeah thought it was a bit low. Need to eat more meat?

Are my carbs too low?


----------



## bigtommay (Jun 26, 2012)

The L Man said:


> *From yesterday (Monday 03rd September 2012 ):*
> 
> *WEEK 4 - Starting Strength - WORKOUT B*
> 
> ...


You'll be stronger next time though right?

How many more reps do you feel like you have in you on the 72.5kg? Are you almost at failure?

Oh and fvck those who are waiting. What are they going to do? Lol.


----------



## The L Man (Sep 13, 2010)

bigtommay said:


> You'll be stronger next time though right?
> 
> How many more reps do you feel like you have in you on the 72.5kg? Are you almost at failure?
> 
> Oh and fvck those who are waiting. What are they going to do? Lol.


Probably could have squeezed another set out tbh. It's physiological I guess. I might just go up one more time and see how it goes - can't keep putting it off lol.

Lol yeah I know, but they weren't being discrete about it. After each set some chav looking kid kept asking "You finished yet bruv?"


----------



## bigtommay (Jun 26, 2012)

The L Man said:


> Probably could have squeezed another set out tbh. It's physiological I guess. I might just go up one more time and see how it goes - can't keep putting it off lol.
> 
> Lol yeah I know, but they weren't being discrete about it. After each set some chav looking kid kept asking "You finished yet bruv?"


Just get some earphones in mate and try zone out from everyone!

I'll be doing 75kg on next heavy back squat session also so lets both shift that weight. :cool2:

Oh and by bumping my cals to near 3000 i've added 3lbs in the week mate so with the higher calories you should hopefully be seeing some mass increse also. :thumb:


----------



## The L Man (Sep 13, 2010)

bigtommay said:


> Just get some earphones in mate and try zone out from everyone!
> 
> I'll be doing 75kg on next heavy back squat session also so lets both shift that weight. :cool2:
> 
> Oh and by bumping my cals to near 3000 i've added 3lbs in the week mate so with the higher calories you should hopefully be seeing some mass increse also. :thumb:


Ok mate, I'll give for 75kg 

Nice one on the weight gain! Do you feel/look bigger? I haven't weighed myself (no scales at home), so not sure where I'm at but I don't feel any bigger. Maybe a bit fuller at the end of the day lol.


----------



## bottleneck25 (Sep 25, 2009)

L man your a beast !! Hows your training going you done any measurments eg size of your arms since starting ?


----------



## The L Man (Sep 13, 2010)

bens1991 said:


> L man your a beast !! Hows your training going you done any measurments eg size of your arms since starting ?


Haha!

It's going well  really enjoying it. Well I weighed in at around 63kg when I started (not sure what I weigh now). My arms were like 11 inches lmao. Probably still are they don't look any bigger. Skinniest guy in England I reckon!


----------



## bigtommay (Jun 26, 2012)

The L Man said:


> Ok mate, I'll give for 75kg
> 
> Nice one on the weight gain! Do you feel/look bigger? I haven't weighed myself (no scales at home), so not sure where I'm at but I don't feel any bigger. Maybe a bit fuller at the end of the day lol.


Not necessarily mate. One thing i do notice is that shirts feel a bit tighter so i'll take this as a good sign. I think my arms have got slightly bigger yes and i notice a slight bit more definition at the delt areas. I really should have done starting measurements but thr reason i didn't is that it irritates me trying to measure the exact same points again with things like waist and quads lol.

Get yourself a reasonable set of salters from asda for 10-15 quid and do a weekly morning weigh in when you wake up.

From experience i've found that i can put on weight with no problem. The difficult bit for me is trying not to eat too much and keeping it all lean .


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

The L Man said:


> Yeah thought it was a bit low. Need to eat more meat?
> 
> Are my carbs too low?


Too much carbs imo, 300g carbs 300g protein served me well


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

2x5

1x5

1x*3*

1x2


----------



## The L Man (Sep 13, 2010)

Tassotti said:


> 2x5
> 
> 1x5
> 
> ...


Oops, my bad!


----------



## The L Man (Sep 13, 2010)

*From yesterday (Wednesday 5th September 2012):*

*WEEK 4 - Starting Strength - WORKOUT A*

*
SQUAT*

Full set:

75kg - 5 reps

75kg - 5 reps *(+2.5kg)*

75kg - 5 reps

*OVERHEAD PRESS*

Full set:

25kgkg - 5 reps

25kgkg - 5 reps *-10kg *  * overhead was getting too hard, so I decided to knock it down and work back up again. Made sure I was very strict with form yesterday. Re-read the step-by-step on the starting strength book. I don't like the idea of dropping weights on one lift when the rest are going up...*

25kgkg - 5 reps

*PENDLAY ROWS*

Full set:

35kg - 5 reps

35kg - 5 reps *+ 2.5kg*

35kg - 5 reps

*DIET:*


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Maybe jump the rows 5Kg next session. Try and keep them the same as or close to your bench numbers

Well done on squat.

Dropping the weight on OHP is fine bud.

You will stall quicker on the pressing than the squats/deads. Everyone does


----------



## bigtommay (Jun 26, 2012)

Bet you're glad you took that step up with the Squats now mate.

Why is there no protein in your breakfast? :blink:


----------



## The L Man (Sep 13, 2010)

Tassotti said:


> Maybe jump the rows 5Kg next session. Try and keep them the same as or close to your bench numbers
> 
> Well done on squat.
> 
> ...


Thanks mate! I'll add 5kg to rows next week. Shall I resort back to 2.5kg after a couple of weeks or?



bigtommay said:


> Bet you're glad you took that step up with the Squats now mate.
> 
> Why is there no protein in your breakfast? :blink:


Yeah I am. It wasn't as bad as I thought lol  going to add some more weight next session.

I would have a shake but woke up late and had to run for the bus.


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

The L Man said:


> Thanks mate! I'll add 5kg to rows next week. Shall I resort back to 2.5kg after a couple of weeks or?
> 
> Yeah I am. It wasn't as bad as I thought lol  going to add some more weight next session.
> 
> I would have a shake but woke up late and had to run for the bus.


yeah, just bring them in line with your bench. Keep good balance front to back


----------



## The L Man (Sep 13, 2010)

Just realised I'm smoking cigarettes more often  What started off as a few druken cigarettes has turned into smoking a few sober. Gonna' stop before it gets outta hand. What I pr1ck!


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

The L Man said:


> Just realised I'm smoking cigarettes more often  What started off as a few druken cigarettes has turned into smoking a few sober. Gonna' stop before it gets outta hand. What I pr1ck!


I do it too mate, never alone though always socially


----------



## RadMan23 (Dec 22, 2010)

Tut tut. All that money spent on cigs when it could be spent on food, or even better, test. :-D


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

L-Man is currently tied to a chair in a darkened basement.

Leeds89 is hovering over him. In one hand a big **** off syringe full of test. In the other, a Musclefood menu.


----------



## chickenlegs (Nov 2, 2011)

Tassotti said:


> L-Man is currently tied to a chair in a darkened basement.
> 
> Leeds89 is hovering over him. In one hand a big **** off syringe full of test. In the other, a Musclefood menu.


You have strange dreams bud...


----------



## The L Man (Sep 13, 2010)

*From Friday 7th September 2012:*

*WEEK 4 - Starting Strength - WORKOUT B*

*SQUAT*

77.5kg - 5 reps

77.5kg - 5 reps +2.5kg

77.5kg - 5 reps

*BENCH PRESS*

42.5kg - 5 reps

42.5kg - 5 reps +2.5kg

42.5kg - 5 reps

*DEADLIFT*

80kg - 5 reps +2.5kg

Might continue with squats at 77.5kg for today. Possibly go up to 80kg on Wednesday or Friday.


----------



## The L Man (Sep 13, 2010)

Ok so next week I'm gonna' have to take a week off training. Not ideal but I'm going to be drinking from Saturday to Monday and coming back home Tuesday. :\


----------



## RadMan23 (Dec 22, 2010)

Your some boy!


----------



## The L Man (Sep 13, 2010)

RadMan23 said:


> Your some boy!


Lol I don't get??


----------



## bigtommay (Jun 26, 2012)

The L Man said:


> Lol I don't get??


Make sure you eat.

Train weds, fri?


----------



## RadMan23 (Dec 22, 2010)

What i mean is im shaking my head while tutting.

Sounds like your going in circles mate. You gotta break the habit otherwise your just wasting your time.


----------



## DoIEvenLift (Feb 10, 2011)

nice squats mate need to bring tht bench press up a few kg to match


----------



## The L Man (Sep 13, 2010)

bigtommay said:


> Make sure you eat.
> 
> Train weds, fri?


Yeah I could do Wed, Fri, Sun or something.



RadMan23 said:


> What i mean is im shaking my head while tutting.
> 
> Sounds like your going in circles mate. You gotta break the habit otherwise your just wasting your time.


I know mate. But I couldnt say no. Me and my mate were invited up to my friends University near Manchester. Living with them for a few days and hanging around a load of freshers. 



DoIEvenLift said:


> nice squats mate need to bring tht bench press up a few kg to match


Thanks mate. Yeah bench has always been my weakest area. Hoping it will go up. My max before was like 55ish kg lmao.


----------



## The L Man (Sep 13, 2010)

*From yesterday (Monday 10th September 2012):*

*WEEK 5 - Starting Strength - WORKOUT A*

*
SQUAT*

Full set:

77.5kg - 5 reps

77.5kg - 5 reps *Remained the same as last session*

77.5kg - 5 reps

*OVERHEAD PRESS*

Full set:

27.5kgkg - 5 reps

27.5kgkg - 5 reps *+ 2.5kg*

27.5kgkg - 5 reps

*PENDLAY ROWS*

Full set:

40kg - 5 reps

40kg - 5 reps *+ 5kg*

40kg - 5 reps

Had a weird pain in my upper leg/groin area when doing squats. Not major pain, just uncomfortable.


----------



## The L Man (Sep 13, 2010)

Week 5...and I still look the same.



I've done some reading. Apparently on Starting Strength I should be looking to gain around 1kg a week? I haven't weighed myself as there is no scales in my gym or at home, but it certainly doesn't look like I've gained weight. I admit my diet is not 100% everyday. but for the most part, especially during the week, I do try to get the calories in. Why is this so hard!


----------



## bigtommay (Jun 26, 2012)

get some of these and report your weight (butt naked) weekly at 8am on a saturday morning before eating:

http://direct.asda.com/Salter-Body-Analyser-Scale/002032970,default,pd.html


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

bigtommay said:


> get some of these and report your weight (butt naked) weekly at 8am on a saturday morning before eating:
> 
> http://direct.asda.com/Salter-Body-Analyser-Scale/002032970,default,pd.html


Good for weighing, useless for body fat measuring


----------



## bigtommay (Jun 26, 2012)

Think they all are mate unless he's willing to spend a few quid?? I use calipers. I think all LMan needs is to know his actual weight on a consistent scale.


----------



## The L Man (Sep 13, 2010)

bigtommay said:


> get some of these and report your weight (butt naked) weekly at 8am on a saturday morning before eating:
> 
> http://direct.asda.com/Salter-Body-Analyser-Scale/002032970,default,pd.html


Might have to invest mate. I don't like this feeling of not growing...feels demotivating lol.



Leeds89 said:


> Good for weighing, useless for body fat measuring


Not sure I need to worry about BF at the moment. Seriously if you saw me in real life you'd understand that I'd currently welcome any fat/size.


----------



## The L Man (Sep 13, 2010)

I honestly think I have the worst genetics ever for weight lifting. I'm built to sprint, skip, hop and hide.


----------



## bigtommay (Jun 26, 2012)

The L Man said:


> Might have to invest mate. I don't like this feeling of not growing...feels demotivating lol.QUOTE]
> 
> If you don't ever monitor or record then how can you know that you're not growing? You maybe expect too much too soon?


----------



## The L Man (Sep 13, 2010)

bigtommay said:


> Probably right. Some days I feel skinnier. Probably just in my head though. They have some scales in the main reception of the gym but it's embarrassing in front of everyone lol!
> 
> What do you think of the routine I'm following btw?


----------



## bigtommay (Jun 26, 2012)

The L Man said:


> Well mate i wouldn't weigh at the gym either and i'll tell you why
> 
> You're wearing clothes, different times of day, different hydration levels, different quantities of food ingested, may or may not have went to loo, may have trained beforehand and lost lbs of sweat. Too many variables. That is ehy i think it's best to do it once per eek under the same conditions i.e upon waking. I even read that chap dutch saying a very sinilar thing on another thread and he clearly knoes his sh1t.
> 
> ...


----------



## The L Man (Sep 13, 2010)

Wrong post. Oops.


----------



## The L Man (Sep 13, 2010)

bigtommay said:


> Makes sense mate. Going to buy those scales and monitor it in mornings then.
> 
> As for the routine - gonna remain with Starting Strength as I'm actually enjoying it and want pass my previous personal bests.
> 
> Diet is such a pain!


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

GOMAD


----------



## The L Man (Sep 13, 2010)

Tassotti said:


> GOMAD


I would if I could. 1 pint of full fat milk cramps my stomach and has me running to the toilet all day mate


----------



## mlc2010 (Apr 2, 2012)

The L Man said:


> I would if I could. 1 pint of full fat milk cramps my stomach and has me running to the toilet all day mate


you tried taking vitamin d, zma, daa?I tried all these and I noticed increase in strength and concentration + libido through roof.. My test is lower end of normal too.. 15.1


----------



## The L Man (Sep 13, 2010)

mlc2010 said:


> you tried taking vitamin d, zma, daa?I tried all these and I noticed increase in strength and concentration + libido through roof.. My test is lower end of normal too.. 15.1


Only supps I recently started to take is a multi-vit and l-arginine. Will look into the ones you suggested mate. Cheers.


----------



## bigtommay (Jun 26, 2012)

The L Man said:


> I just linked the first pair of cheapish salters i could find mate lol. You should just get whatever you thinks best and affordable. My ten quid salters do the job for me though.
> 
> Yeah it's probably best you stick with it. Is there any scope in the routine to throw in any additional work like pullups


----------



## bigtommay (Jun 26, 2012)

Double posted whoops


----------



## The L Man (Sep 13, 2010)

bigtommay said:


> Yeah I have started adding chins and dips each week. So chin ups Monday and Dips Friday - 3 sets to failure. Not sure if that's too much of a gap between the days. I can only manage like 6-8 per set as my arms are fried by the end of each session lol. Just wish they'd grow!


----------



## bigtommay (Jun 26, 2012)

Nice one mate. If you consistently get those cals down day by day and don't let the weekend hinder you then i'm certain the weight will come. I actually started training a lot lighter than you are, although i'm a good bit shorter. So we're probably about the same scale lol.

Take some bicep measurements etc as well and measure them again each month. I've added about an inch in the past month to my skinny guns, i can't see it myself really but one or two others have commented ...plus the tape doesn't lie (unless i make it lol)


----------



## RadMan23 (Dec 22, 2010)

Get yourself some creatine mate. It will help and its cheap.


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

STEROIDS

FFS


----------



## The L Man (Sep 13, 2010)

*From yesterday: Wednesday 12th September 2012:*

*WEEK 5 - Starting Strength - WORKOUT B*

*SQUAT*

80kg - 5 reps

80kg - 5 reps +2.5kg

80kg - 5 reps

*BENCH PRESS*

45kg - 5 reps

45kg - 5 reps +2.5kg

45kg - 5 reps

*DEADLIFT*

82.5kg - 5 reps +2.5kg

My form with squats dipped a bit with the weight. May go up one more time before I de-load?


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Shouldn't be de-loading at this early stage.

Think we should have just added 2.5Kg from the start


----------



## The L Man (Sep 13, 2010)

Tassotti said:


> Shouldn't be de-loading at this early stage.
> 
> Think we should have just added 2.5Kg from the start


Shall I just keep going up then until I can't finish a set?


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

The L Man said:


> Shall I just keep going up then until I can't finish a set?


RTFB


----------



## The L Man (Sep 13, 2010)

Tassotti said:


> RTFB


Lol sorry, sir!


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)




----------



## DoIEvenLift (Feb 10, 2011)

sh1t ya squats catching me up mate! nice 1 ya strong cvnt lol

i still bb curl only 5kg less than ur bench tho


----------



## The L Man (Sep 13, 2010)

Haha cheers mate. 

Caused a real sh*t storm on here yesterday. Hilarious!!


----------



## DoIEvenLift (Feb 10, 2011)

ha yea i had a read lol! was it for srs or just a loljk?


----------



## The L Man (Sep 13, 2010)

DoIEvenLift said:


> ha yea i had a read lol! was it for srs or just a loljk?


A joke thread about me going to a hippy party with protein shakes lol! Was only a joke!


----------



## DoIEvenLift (Feb 10, 2011)

haha i believed it up until i read some of the replies about it being a joke so then i wasnt sure if srs or not lol

i guess i don't need to tell you to 'disregard alcohol/females, aquire aesthetics' then if it was a joke lol


----------



## bailey-bose (Dec 30, 2011)

The L Man said:


> *From yesterday: Wednesday 12th September 2012:*
> 
> *WEEK 5 - Starting Strength - WORKOUT B*
> 
> ...


i aint read all the thread mate

how come your bench is really low compared to your squat? ... its not a dig at you or anything just asking

i am at the mo on 10 sets of squats doing reps of... 20.15.12.10.8.8.8.10.12.15

bench is 8 sets, reps are 15.12.10.8.8.8.10.12

deadlift is 7 sets reps = 8.7.6.5.5.6.7

strength is going up great for me mate, give it a try its like german volume training with less weight then up the weight then lower the weight


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Bench is fine. Not low in comparison at all


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

Tassotti said:


> Bench is fine. Not low in comparison at all


Agreed!


----------



## DoIEvenLift (Feb 10, 2011)

my squat is 85kg, bench 75kg, is my squat a bit low then?


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

DoIEvenLift said:


> my squat is 85kg, bench 75kg, is my squat a bit low then?


It's more likely that you are strong at bench

Everyone trains chesticles when they first start !

Just keep adding weight. Your bench should stall way before your squat does


----------



## DoIEvenLift (Feb 10, 2011)

Tassotti said:


> It's more likely that you are strong at bench
> 
> Everyone trains chesticles when they first start !
> 
> Just keep adding weight. Your bench should stall way before your squat does


hmm maybe, my shoulders are crap and always crunch though so i think if they didnt i could lift more hopefully. thats true though, my squat is increasing more where as my bench is alot slower progress


----------



## The L Man (Sep 13, 2010)

From last week (Friday 14th September 2012)

*WORKOUT A:*

*
Squat*

*
*82.5kg x 5

82.5kg x 5 +2.5kg

82.5kg x 5

*Overhead Press*

30kg x 5

30kg x 5 +2.5kg

30kg x 5

*Pendlay Rows*

45kg x 5

45kg x 5 +5kg

45kg x 5


----------



## The L Man (Sep 13, 2010)

Looking to make some big changes from now on. I'm talking outside the gym too. Fed up of being a beta phaggot most of the time lol.

I expect to run a cycle before xmas, if I'm being honest.


----------



## bottleneck25 (Sep 25, 2009)

What you looking at running mate ?


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

an increase in all lifts, well done mate :thumb:


----------



## The L Man (Sep 13, 2010)

bens1991 said:


> What you looking at running mate ?


Most likely test only. I was thinking of a short dbol course, but some members on here recommend test to be more effective and has less sides as orals.

Just looking for a good starting point. Need to do a bit more research as I don't know the difference between Test E or Test P yet lol.



danMUNDY said:


> an increase in all lifts, well done mate :thumb:


Thank you mate.


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

How's the diet L-Man


----------



## bottleneck25 (Sep 25, 2009)

The difference between test e and test p is that test p is a short ester i.e it starts to work a few hours after the jab and reacts its peak at around 24 hours and goes down from there so its more or less out of your system after 48 hours so if you was to do test p your looking at jabbing every other day not something you gna want to do if its your first cycle .. And test e is a long acting ester so its stays in you system for much longer i think peak is something like 7 days but stays in there for upto 15 days so witb test e you would only need to jab once a week .. Test e is your best option imo for first cycle .. Hope this helps


----------



## The L Man (Sep 13, 2010)

Tassotti said:


> How's the diet L-Man


S*it the last few days as I went up North to visit a friend at Uni. Will get back on track though.



bens1991 said:


> The difference between test e and test p is that test p is a short ester i.e it starts to work a few hours after the jab and reacts its peak at around 24 hours and goes down from there so its more or less out of your system after 48 hours so if you was to do test p your looking at jabbing every other day not something you gna want to do if its your first cycle .. And test e is a long acting ester so its stays in you system for much longer i think peak is something like 7 days but stays in there for upto 15 days so witb test e you would only need to jab once a week .. Test e is your best option imo for first cycle .. Hope this helps


That helps a lot mate - thanks! Yeah I did read about Test P being Every Day or Every Other Day.


----------



## bottleneck25 (Sep 25, 2009)

Currently running my first test e cycle 3 jabs in so far so good


----------



## The L Man (Sep 13, 2010)

bens1991 said:


> Currently running my first test e cycle 3 jabs in so far so good


Nice one  how long are you running it for? Any side effects to expect?


----------



## bottleneck25 (Sep 25, 2009)

The L Man said:


> Nice one  how long are you running it for? Any side effects to expect?


Running up till xmas about 20 weeks mate  sides so far are bit of acne nothing extreme tho montoring it tho using sunbeds to keep it at bay ! .. And constant hardons in a morning .. Other than that everything normal ..


----------



## The L Man (Sep 13, 2010)

bens1991 said:


> Running up till xmas about 20 weeks mate  sides so far are bit of acne nothing extreme tho montoring it tho using sunbeds to keep it at bay ! .. And constant hardons in a morning .. Other than that everything normal ..


That's a pretty long cycle. Is Test E always around the 20 week mark?


----------



## bottleneck25 (Sep 25, 2009)

The L Man said:


> That's a pretty long cycle. Is Test E always around the 20 week mark?


Ino mate i wish to grow like a mudafuka .. Id say at least 12 weeks mate ..depends on your goals .. Id rather stay on longer if im still gaining than come off make the most of your cycle imo ..


----------



## The L Man (Sep 13, 2010)

bens1991 said:


> Ino mate i wish to grow like a mudafuka .. Id say at least 12 weeks mate ..depends on your goals .. Id rather stay on longer if im still gaining than come off make the most of your cycle imo ..


Nice one! I know a lot of people will tell me to stay away. But I feel it's whats best for me at the moment.


----------



## bottleneck25 (Sep 25, 2009)

The L Man said:


> Nice one! I know a lot of people will tell me to stay away. But I feel it's whats best for me at the moment.


Its your life mate do what ever the **** you wanna do just make sure that you do your research and find a reliable source ..


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

....and eat biiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiig


----------



## bigtommay (Jun 26, 2012)

Tassotti said:


> ....and eat biiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiig


X2

Without doing this the gear will be a waste of time. As i understand it you will need to eat properly on cycle to make the best gains but also off cycle to keep hold of these gains.


----------



## DoIEvenLift (Feb 10, 2011)

steriods already :nono:


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

Good man, right choice, looking forward to seeing your results. Absolutely no reason not to take them imo


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

How old are you L-Man


----------



## The L Man (Sep 13, 2010)

Tassotti said:


> How old are you L-Man


I'm 21.


----------



## bigtommay (Jun 26, 2012)

Have you actually ran a strict and consistent calorie/macro regime alongside your training for a decent amoumt of time mate. I mean hitting your macro target weekly for weeks on end to see how you get on. You seem to have dry days every now and then, do these get in the way of you hitting weekly targets?


----------



## The L Man (Sep 13, 2010)

bigtommay said:


> Have you actually ran a strict and consistent calorie/macro regime alongside your training for a decent amoumt of time mate. I mean hitting your macro target weekly for weeks on end to see how you get on. You seem to have dry days every now and then, do these get in the way of you hitting weekly targets?


I do have off days I admit :\ but I would be 100% focused on hitting that if I was on Test. Would hate to put it to waste...


----------



## RadMan23 (Dec 22, 2010)

It might be the only thing to get him focussed on results. I know from experience once you start seeing things happening it makes you even more determined to do everything 100%


----------



## bottleneck25 (Sep 25, 2009)

Following strict macro deits will work yes but you may spend 6 months and only gain 6 lbs natural where as if he was on cycle he could gain 1stone plus easy in that time .. Using both together is the way to go also when on cycle you are alot less likely to have off days and seeing improvment will keep you focused ! ..


----------



## bigtommay (Jun 26, 2012)

bens1991 said:


> Following strict macro deits will work yes but you may spend 6 months and only gain 6 lbs natural where as if he was on cycle he could gain 1stone plus easy in that time .. Using both together is the way to go also when on cycle you are alot less likely to have off days and seeing improvment will keep you focused ! ..


These are good points if it does get Lman focused and appreciative of diet yes. I ecpress concern sinply because i've seen a dew guys go on cycles with little understabding of their bodies and diet/effects etc and yes they blow up but at the same time after 4-5 months the net gains are also in the 6-10lb ballpark so if it were to go like that it wouldnt be a great result. Ive even seen a few in similar positIII ons on here.

If Lmans definitely going to give it his all, cut down or out the getting smashed and figure out a decent diet then i'd definitely be rin full support of him. Its just a bit concerning when you look at the lengrh of the journal and there doesnt seem to be a conscious efort or real seriousness to put together a consistent effective diet plan and at least give it a solid shot.

I myself am considering a cycle and even have all the gear but ive made the decision to try and get a grip on all thr other things first.

I'd urge Lman to start putting something solid together now as he studies his cycle so thay hes got a good month or two of solid diet behind him ahead of adding some gear. Something with a couple of solid lean meat soutces like chicken breast every day rather than the kfcs etc...just to prove he means business

Either way, i'm at a similar stage and still learning myself so i'll be following in support anyway mate.


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

bigtommay said:


> These are good points if it does get Lman focused and appreciative of diet yes. I ecpress concern sinply because i've seen a dew guys go on cycles with little understabding of their bodies and diet/effects etc and yes they blow up but at the same time after 4-5 months the net gains are also in the 6-10lb ballpark so if it were to go like that it wouldnt be a great result. Ive even seen a few in similar positIII ons on here.
> 
> If Lmans definitely going to give it his all, cut down or out the getting smashed and figure out a decent diet then i'd definitely be rin full support of him. Its just a bit concerning when you look at the lengrh of the journal and there doesnt seem to be a conscious efort or real seriousness to put together a consistent effective diet plan and at least give it a solid shot.
> 
> ...


Good post

Take heed L-Man


----------



## The L Man (Sep 13, 2010)

Ahhhh :confused1:


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

3.6g per week testosterone is optimum amount

- - - Updated - - -

Don't do it !!!!!


----------



## The L Man (Sep 13, 2010)

Tassotti said:


> 3.6g per week testosterone is optimum amount
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> Don't do it !!!!!


Howcome mate? What's the worst that could happen?


----------



## bottleneck25 (Sep 25, 2009)

L man i think that what you should do is get yourself a basic diet plan to follow aim for 3000 cals a day with 300 g of protien and 300 g of carbs if you stick to that but try to also add more food in there aswell if you try to hit 3000 before 8 pm then stuff your face some more before bed ! The harder you train the more you will need to eat i know that i eat about 2000 cals after my gym session every night .. Ive havee a shake with full fat milk oats and 2 scoops of whey and they and something like beef stew and mash or steak and rice then i just eat what ever else i can get my hands on lol ..


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

The L Man said:


> Howcome mate? What's the worst that could happen?


I just think, as bigtommay says, you need to be more committed. You can't be going on 5-day drinking binges. Well you can, but then you are just wasting your time and money.

Maybe it will help you to knuckle down. Who knows

Mate, you're 21, stioll got loads of natty test (maybe) and are out enjoying yourself. Nothing wrong with that at all. Most people do it.

But you moan you arn't seeing progress. Banging some test in you won't change that unless you change habits.

Just give it some thought a bit.


----------



## The L Man (Sep 13, 2010)

Tassotti said:


> I just think, as bigtommay says, you need to be more committed. You can't be going on 5-day drinking binges. Well you can, but then you are just wasting your time and money.
> 
> Maybe it will help you to knuckle down. Who knows
> 
> ...


Makes sense mate. I'm just getting a bit fed up really and need something to focus. I know for a fact if I was seeing results in the mirror my motivation would fire up.

Btw my test levels must be s*it. I had my blood checked and they said it was fine but I need to request the results on paper. Have you heard of my recent bedroom failures lmao? :\


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

The L Man said:


> Makes sense mate. I'm just getting a bit fed up really and need something to focus. I know for a fact if I was seeing results in the mirror my motivation would fire up.
> 
> Btw my test levels must be s*it. I had my blood checked and they said it was fine but I need to request the results on paper. Have you heard of my recent bedroom failures lmao? :\


No, hahaa. Last I saw you were raping hippies with vodka bottles or summin


----------



## The L Man (Sep 13, 2010)

Tassotti said:


> No, hahaa. Last I saw you were raping hippies with vodka bottles or summin


Lmao no that a story I made up about crashing a hippies party with protein shakes in my bag!

I wish this recent mare was made up. Stressing me right out!


----------



## chickenlegs (Nov 2, 2011)

Mate i think you should see test as faster recovery instead of a magic muscle potion. You can not build a wall without bricks, no matter how many bricklayers you employ. Likewise you will not build muscle without consuming enough food. Test may well motivate you to be more dedicated to diet, but what will happen when you finish your cycle? Are you going to return to today's infrequent eating patterns? Do you really think slapping extra test in your ass will sort out your lack of dedication to dieting?

I honestly don't think that it will, you need to see your results like you would a marathon. No point sprinting the first few miles to fall on your face before you've reached the finishing line.

Learn to walk, before you jog. It's a long journey man.


----------



## bigtommay (Jun 26, 2012)

Some sensible posts. Nobody really shooting you down for wanting to run a cycle. Just trying to ensure that you have the right lifestyle and diet to compliment it.

I personally think if you're dead set on doing your cycle in the next few months then while you researching and asking questions to the guys on her who know, you should now begin as you mean to go on with some solid consisent food intake. As i understand i you can still use the whole IIFYM approach but within reason i.e start preparing and eating meals that contain lean cuts of meat, fish, eggs a couple of times per day on a regular basis.

I'm certain that when you then go into your cycle you'll be more prepared and when you come off cycle you can keep more of what you got.

As i say, ive no personal experience, just goin on what ive seen and read mate.


----------



## The L Man (Sep 13, 2010)

Thanks for all the feedback guys.


----------



## The L Man (Sep 13, 2010)

Bit off topic, but any of you lot go/have been/plan to go to University? I really want to and have done for a while now. :\


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

back when i was 17, after a year in 6th form id pretty much had enough of education..that and i wasnt really all that academic, and a bit lazy, i could have knuckled down but i really just wanted some money in my pocket, over 10 years later, and after doing dome part time courses to better my prospects, looking back if i had the chance i prob would have gone


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

I have. Got an engineering degree.

Had a great time. Drink, drugs, women. Do it !!!!


----------



## The L Man (Sep 13, 2010)

Tassotti said:


> I have. Got an engineering degree.
> 
> Had a great time. Drink, drugs, women. Do it !!!!


I thought 21 was too old but I've visited a few of my friends universities and there's loads of students in their mid 20s. Fed up of working 9-5 in an office. Only problem is I have no idea what career to persue, and therefore no idea what I would study!


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

The L Man said:


> I thought 21 was too old but I've visited a few of my friends universities and there's loads of students in their mid 20s. Fed up of working 9-5 in an office. Only problem is I have no idea what career to persue, and therefore no idea what I would study!


I started at 21. Mature Student. PMSL . Think I got a grant as well. Those days are long gone I think.

Doesn't really matter what degree you do. Well, just don't do a namby pamby bullsh1t one. They all end up in Mcdonalds.

Do something that interests you.

Most of the time you will be balls-deep in punan anyway


----------



## The L Man (Sep 13, 2010)

Tassotti said:


> I started at 21. *Mature Student. PMSL* . Think I got a grant as well. Those days are long gone I think.
> 
> Doesn't really matter what degree you do. Well, just don't do a namby pamby bullsh1t one. They all end up in Mcdonalds.
> 
> ...


Lmao sarcasm  21 not too old then!

Yeah I would hate to do one of those stupid degrees. I don't really no what a reputal would be!?

Got average grades during my A Levels so looking to start a couple more this year. Contacting my local college tomorrow. 

If I did I can't go to Uni skinny. Brb getting huge.... :whistling:


----------



## The L Man (Sep 13, 2010)

Back to the gym tomorrow


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

About uni, it's best thing I've ever done, but I love my course and work hard. Funnily enough the people who don't like it and complain a lot are the same people who are doing sh1t!


----------



## The L Man (Sep 13, 2010)

Leeds89 said:


> About uni, it's best thing I've ever done, but I love my course and work hard. Funnily enough the people who don't like it and complain a lot are the same people who are doing sh1t!


I've started tallying up my UCAS points etc and doing research. I just don't know what I want to study really...


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

I had crap A levels, so did a foundation course at uni.

Piece of pi55 it was. Easier than GCSE's, and they were fooking easy innit


----------



## The L Man (Sep 13, 2010)

I know I'm going to get flamed for this, but looks like I'll be starting a Test-E cycle mid next month. Will start up a new journal.

I feel it's what's best for me at this point. Just trying to piece together as much information and advice as possible.


----------



## The L Man (Sep 13, 2010)

The question is do I stick with Starting Strength on cycle?


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Are you strong yet?


----------



## chickenlegs (Nov 2, 2011)

Question is do you want to be strong? Lol


----------



## The L Man (Sep 13, 2010)

Tassotti said:


> Are you strong yet?


No. :whistling:



chickenlegs said:


> Question is do you want to be strong? Lol


Of course.

:lol:


----------



## bigtommay (Jun 26, 2012)

The L Man said:


> I know I'm going to get flamed for this, but looks like I'll be starting a Test-E cycle mid next month. Will start up a new journal.
> 
> I feel it's what's best for me at this point. Just trying to piece together as much information and advice as possible.


Good luck with this mate. Will be watching closely to see how you get on with things. Might serve me well for when i go ahead with my cycle. Right now though the only thing i'm cycling is creatine lol


----------



## The L Man (Sep 13, 2010)

bigtommay said:


> Good luck with this mate. Will be watching closely to see how you get on with things. Might serve me well for when i go ahead with my cycle. Right now though the only thing i'm cycling is creatine lol


Thank you mate. 

Already have plans set to stop drinking and limit myself to the odd weekend, even though there are a few birthdays etc coming up soon.

What cylce are you planning btw? If you don't mind me asking.


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Not the best way to start research L-Man. You are a long way from ready !!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

The L Man said:


> Thank you mate.
> 
> Already have plans set to stop drinking and limit myself to the odd weekend, even though there are a few birthdays etc coming up soon.
> 
> What cylce are you planning btw? If you don't mind me asking.





Tassotti said:


> Not the best way to start research L-Man. *You are a long way from ready* !!!!!!!!!!


Gotta disagree, the dangers of steroids are way overrated imo, I really don't see how any harm can come to him with this aslong as he does PCT correctly.


----------



## The L Man (Sep 13, 2010)

Just wondering what's the worst that can happen? Assuming I follow everything correctly...


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

The L Man said:


> Just wondering what's the worst that can happen? Assuming I follow everything correctly...


If you use an AI and you do a good PCT.... absolutely fvck all


----------



## The L Man (Sep 13, 2010)

Leeds89 said:


> If you use an AI and you do a good PCT.... absolutely fvck all


Do you bother with HCG?


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

The L Man said:


> Do you bother with HCG?


No mate never bothered at all


----------



## The L Man (Sep 13, 2010)

Leeds89 said:


> No mate never bothered at all


Good. I don't want to add more injections lol. Still torn on what to run during the cycle. I want to make sure there are no sides and I get the full effect of Test!


----------



## bigtommay (Jun 26, 2012)

The L Man said:


> Thank you mate.
> 
> Already have plans set to stop drinking and limit myself to the odd weekend, even though there are a few birthdays etc coming up soon.
> 
> What cylce are you planning btw? If you don't mind me asking.


I have it all drawn up on a document somewhere mate. I did that because i knew i would forget it lol but from the top of my head it's a little something like this:

Weeks 1-12: Test E, 2 x 250mg shots per week (250mg amps)

Weeks 1-14: Arimidex 0.5mg eod (possibly ed as i have slightly prone looking nipples at present)

HCG - 250IU X 2 per week (if i recall correctly) pretty much from the start until just before last test e shot.

Weeks 14-17 - Nolva 40/40/20/20 and Clomid 100/50/50/50 (may change slightly in quantities)

No D-Bol or any of that on my first cycle mate. It'll just be good old testosterone.

I'm less concerned about my cycle than i am about training and diet tbh mate. When i do go on cycle my priorities are to stay lean, keep bloat down and to hold onto my gains post cycle. This is where i see a lot of guys in the gym fail miserably.


----------



## The L Man (Sep 13, 2010)

bigtommay said:


> I have it all drawn up on a document somewhere mate. I did that because i knew i would forget it lol but from the top of my head it's a little something like this:
> 
> Weeks 1-12: Test E, 2 x 250mg shots per week (250mg amps)
> 
> ...


That's a solid plan mate  when are you looking to run that?


----------



## bigtommay (Jun 26, 2012)

The L Man said:


> That's a solid plan mate  when are you looking to run that?


I had planned to do it in October mate but i'm putting it off until next year for now. I'd like to see where i can go over the next few months natural. My overall goal is only to be about 12.5 stone low bodyfat. At 5'8 i don't want to get any heavier, i hate the stumpy-swagger type look :laugh:


----------



## The L Man (Sep 13, 2010)

*From Monday 24th September 2012:*

*WEEK 6 - Starting Strength - WORKOUT B*

*SQUAT*

82.5kg - 5 reps

82.5kg - 5 reps Remained same as last session

82.5kg - 5 reps

*BENCH PRESS*

47.5kg - 5 reps

47.5kg - 5 reps +2.5kg

47.5kg - 5 reps

*DEADLIFT*

85kg - 5 reps +2.5kg

Squats were tough. I don't know if that's because I had a week off or what. But my form did dip and I hurt my back during one of the sets. Still feeling DOMS today in my legs...not sure if I should keep at 82.5kg for the remainder of this week or deload...seems too early for a decrease.

Bench's were all taken, so I had to do deadlifts before it. Starting to feel the bench getting tougher now.


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

If form is suffering, safest thing is to deload a bit. Don't want any injuries


----------



## The L Man (Sep 13, 2010)

Tassotti said:


> If form is suffering, safest thing is to deload a bit. Don't want any injuries


Might have to just for squats. How much weight should I drop? My form isn't awful, just a bit sluggish towards the end.


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

knock off 10Kg . Build it back up at 2.5Kg per session


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

The L Man said:


> Good. I don't want to add more injections lol. Still torn on what to run during the cycle. I want to make sure there are no sides and *I get the full effect of Test!*


1) eat right, nice and clean

2) rest well, 8 hours a night should do, including inbetween workouts

3) train smart

4) curb the booze

you shouldnt go wrong :thumbup1:


----------



## The L Man (Sep 13, 2010)

danMUNDY said:


> 1) eat right, nice and clean
> 
> 2) rest well, 8 hours a night should do, including inbetween workouts
> 
> ...


You ever ran test mate?


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

nah, have only done 1 cycle of pmag back in june...and thats after 3/4 years training natty, only now i have a better understanding of diet and training that id consider using gear, and after the pmag cycle it pretty much convinced me, along with bullying :rolleye: from leeds that im looking into starting in a couple of months. been reading up about it on the net and here for much longer to try and get a better understanding of it all, dont wanna rush into it you know


----------



## The L Man (Sep 13, 2010)

*From yesterday: Wednesday 26th September 2012:*

*WEEK 6 - Starting Strength - WORKOUT A*

*SQUAT*

72.5kg - 5 reps

72.5kg - 5 reps - 10kg deload

72.5kg - 5 reps

*OVERHEAD PRESS*

32.5kg - 5 reps

32.5kg - 5 reps +2.5kg

32.5kg - 5 reps

*PENDLAY ROWS*

47.5kg - 5 reps

47.5kg - 5 reps +2.5kg

47.5kg - 5 reps

Felt really weak this session and didn't really enjoy it. Even the squats felt hard despite the deload...wtf! Gym was packed so had to do it all in the wrong order: Overhead, Pendlay Rows then Squats. That didn't help lol.


----------



## The L Man (Sep 13, 2010)

Also an annoying observation. I can click my right shoulder about with ease and it's always caused problems (unbalanced on the bench etc). I was looking in the mirror whilst doing deadlifts and rows, and I notice it's out of place compared to my left shoulder. It slumps forward. Like it needs to be clicked back. No idea how to fix that or if I just have to accept it.

I went to a specialist about it once and he just gave me some stretches to do, lol.


----------



## bigtommay (Jun 26, 2012)

The L Man said:


> *From yesterday: Wednesday 26th September 2012:*
> 
> *WEEK 6 - Starting Strength - WORKOUT A*
> 
> ...


Re. The weakness. It's that age old question again but hows the diet? You getting sufficient carbs, pro and fat to come back feeling stronger each time?


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

**** dude. Far too early to cycle. Finish starting strength before you even think about it. Then move on to a steady 2x week bp frequency routine with a bit more volume. When you stall then, it will be early, but you will know enough about you body and diet to get the most out of it.


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

CYCLE CYCLE CYCLE

- - - Updated - - -

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/general-conversation/195902-why-bodybuilding-apprenticeship-needed-before-aas-use.html


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Leeds89 said:


> CYCLE CYCLE CYCLE
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/general-conversation/195902-why-bodybuilding-apprenticeship-needed-before-aas-use.html


Is that a Tricycle ?


----------



## bigtommay (Jun 26, 2012)

Hypothetically....For someone that hasn't learned how to eat (manipulate macros/cals to bulk, cut, maintain any weight) and train properly what sort of % muscular gains can they be reasonably expected to keep when they come off cycle?

In my experience witnessing people do this they seem to gain no more than 10lbs from when they started cycle and tend to always be fatter. Not really worth it over the course of say 20 weeks imo.


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

If you cycle now. You will make excellent gains. No doubt. Fantastic. Better than the best training and the best diet.

However. You aren't going to be 'on' 52 weeks a year.

You want to keep you aas gains. And make progress whilst 'off'.

Get your training and diet sorted 'off' and you'll have it nailed it all year and constantly move forward.


----------



## bigtommay (Jun 26, 2012)

I agree but i think the LMan is getting impatient :laugh:


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

bigtommay said:


> I agree but i think the LMan is getting *impotent* :laugh:


----------



## The L Man (Sep 13, 2010)

Tass you are one cheeky cvnt!!


----------



## The L Man (Sep 13, 2010)

bigtommay said:


> Re. The weakness. It's that age old question again but hows the diet? You getting sufficient carbs, pro and fat to come back feeling stronger each time?


It was that time off mate. When I went up to visit that Univeristy I ate poorly. Threw me back a bit I think.


----------



## bigtommay (Jun 26, 2012)

The L Man said:


> It was that time off mate. When I went up to visit that Univeristy I ate poorly. Threw me back a bit I think.


Ah well, it shouldn't take too much to get back on top of it then mate.

You decided on uni/college yet? I noticed you thought you were too old at 21 lol...thats crazy man. Perfect age to go!


----------



## The L Man (Sep 13, 2010)

bigtommay said:


> Ah well, it shouldn't take too much to get back on top of it then mate.
> 
> You decided on uni/college yet? I noticed you thought you were too old at 21 lol...thats crazy man. Perfect age to go!


I'm still looking into it  I would like to go.

Do you go to Uni?


----------



## bigtommay (Jun 26, 2012)

The L Man said:


> I'm still looking into it  I would like to go.
> 
> Do you go to Uni?


I've been to uni mate. I went straight out of school without really thinking about it and kind of regret what i studied which is why i think 20-21 is perfect for making that choice.


----------



## The L Man (Sep 13, 2010)

bigtommay said:


> I've been to uni mate. I went straight out of school without really thinking about it and kind of regret what i studied which is why i think 20-21 is perfect for making that choice.


Ah right mate! Yeah it's harding picking something to study though lol.


----------



## RadMan23 (Dec 22, 2010)

You gave up this journal now?


----------



## The L Man (Sep 13, 2010)

RadMan23 said:


> You gave up this journal now?


No not yet


----------



## The L Man (Sep 13, 2010)

*From Friday 28th September 2012:*

*WEEK 6 - Starting Strength - WORKOUT B*

*SQUAT*

75kg - 5 reps

75kg - 5 reps +2.5kg

75kg - 5 reps

*BENCH PRESS*

50kg - 5 reps

50kg - 5 reps +2.5kg

50kg - 5 reps

*DEADLIFT*

100kg - 5 reps +15kg HAD A MATHEMATICAL MARE. Was supposed to be 85kg. Realised I had put on 100kg without thinking. Noticed after the first rep but there was no turning back...what a muppet.


----------



## DoIEvenLift (Feb 10, 2011)

The L Man said:


> *From Friday 31st September 2012:*
> 
> *WEEK 6 - Starting Strength - WORKOUT B*
> 
> ...


whats bad about deadlifting more? lol

dropped the squat i see but upped the bench?

- - - Updated - - -



The L Man said:


> *From Friday 31st September 2012:*
> 
> *WEEK 6 - Starting Strength - WORKOUT B*
> 
> ...


whats bad about deadlifting more? lol

dropped the squat i see but upped the bench?

- - - Updated - - -



The L Man said:


> *From Friday 31st September 2012:*
> 
> *WEEK 6 - Starting Strength - WORKOUT B*
> 
> ...


whats bad about deadlifting more? lol

dropped the squat i see but upped the bench?


----------



## Fatboy80 (Feb 27, 2008)

Friday the 31st September??????


----------



## Mish (May 1, 2011)

Fatboy80 said:


> Friday the 31st September??????


Is such a thing even possible?


----------



## The L Man (Sep 13, 2010)

DoIEvenLift said:


> whats bad about deadlifting more? lol
> 
> dropped the squat i see but upped the bench?
> 
> ...


Cause' I'm supposed to be adding 2.5kg and working up slowly. I had to decrease squats as my form dipped a bit. Bench is still on the rise every week. 

- - - Updated - - -



Fatboy80 said:


> Friday the 31st September??????





Mish said:


> Is such a thing even possible?


Lol wtf? Changed.


----------



## bigtommay (Jun 26, 2012)

Lman, you must've been hungover when you wrote that lol.

Good workout. Did the 100kg deads feel comfortable?

- - - Updated - - -

Lman, you must've been hungover when you wrote that lol.

Good workout. Did the 100kg deads feel comfortable?


----------



## 1990 (Jan 31, 2011)

in this journal does everyone write things twice

in this journal does everyone write things twice

lol sorry for the childish post good luck


----------



## bigtommay (Jun 26, 2012)

1990 said:


> in this journal does everyone write things twice
> 
> in this journal does everyone write things twice
> 
> lol sorry for the childish post good luck


Its the mobile brigade lol


----------



## The L Man (Sep 13, 2010)

bigtommay said:


> Lman, you must've been hungover when you wrote that lol.
> 
> Good workout. Did the 100kg deads feel comfortable?


Lol must have been!

Yeah the deads were alright actually. But I could tell it was too heavy as soon as I lifted the first rep. No turning back though so just finished it off.


----------



## bigtommay (Jun 26, 2012)

The L Man said:


> Lol must have been!
> 
> Yeah the deads were alright actually. But I could tell it was too heavy as soon as I lifted the first rep. No turning back though so just finished it off.


If you can do it in good form with reps to spare is it not okay to stick with it?

I did exactly the same thing this morning on bench press. Put on 55kg rather than 50kg. Couldnt manage all the reps on set 2 and form wasn't the best. I think my head gets all scrambled from doing squats beforehand.


----------



## The L Man (Sep 13, 2010)

bigtommay said:


> If you can do it in good form with reps to spare is it not okay to stick with it?
> 
> I did exactly the same thing this morning on bench press. Put on 55kg rather than 50kg. Couldnt manage all the reps on set 2 and form wasn't the best. I think my head gets all scrambled from doing squats beforehand.


It's tempting to stick with 100kg, but I will probably go back to my original progress as I don't want to stall too early.


----------



## The L Man (Sep 13, 2010)

*From Monday 01st October 2012:*

*WEEK 7 - Starting Strength - WORKOUT A*

*SQUAT*

77.5kg - 5 reps

77.5kg - 5 reps +2.5kg

77.5kg - 5 reps

*OVERHEAD PRESS*

35kg - 5 reps

35kg - 5 reps +2.5kg

35kg - 5 reps

*PENDLAY ROWS*

50kg - 5 reps

50kg - 5 reps +2.5kg

50kg - 5 reps

Actually a really tough workout. Lifts are starting to feel heavier now. I worry that I'm just going to stall again :\ I'm fast approaching what was previously my "personal bests" on each lift.

I'm away on Friday so I'm going to have to workout today and tomorrow. Not ideal but I suppose it's better than skipping a session. Think I will stick with 77.5kg squats for today, and maybe increase to 80kg tomorrow...maybe.


----------



## bigtommay (Jun 26, 2012)

Well as you're approaching the personal bests... may as well set some new ones!


----------



## The L Man (Sep 13, 2010)

Sorry I haven't posted in a few days. Went away this weekend to visit a different friend at his univeristy...yeah I know it's s*** for progress, but it was worth it. There is now a potential new girl on the scene which is what's needed. Is this real life? Although I could have done a lot more during the night, but it's me, L Man, we're talking about here.


----------



## bigtommay (Jun 26, 2012)

The L Man said:


> Sorry I haven't posted in a few days. Went away this weekend to visit a different friend at his univeristy...yeah I know it's s*** for progress, but it was worth it. There is now a potential new girl on the scene which is what's needed. Is this real life? Although I could have done a lot more during the night, but it's me, L Man, we're talking about here.


Get her bang tidied Lman! :laugh: Only messing.

'When' (positive) you get the girl will you still be training mate?


----------



## The L Man (Sep 13, 2010)

bigtommay said:


> Get her bang tidied Lman! :laugh: Only messing.
> 
> 'When' (positive) you get the girl will you still be training mate?


Lmao! probably could have and should have. But I'm a walking disaster most of the time.

I'm not looking that far ahead (I don't know her that well), just like it when things like this happen  I will always train. still planning that possible Test E cycle for the next few weeks too.


----------



## bottleneck25 (Sep 25, 2009)

Lman a possible new girl on the scene theres no such thing shes rather into or she ant and if she was ****ed that night and she didnt offer to suck your cock your out of luck im afraid !


----------



## The L Man (Sep 13, 2010)

bens1991 said:


> Lman a possible new girl on the scene theres no such thing shes rather into or she ant and if she was ****ed that night and she didnt offer to suck your cock your out of luck im afraid !


Met her briefly a year ago. Since then she was asking my mate when I was next visiting him (she is one of his housemates). So I went down this weekend and was pestered by her mates all night asking if I was getting with her (got annoying tbh).

At the end of the night she said there was a space in her bed for me (srs). But nothing really happened. Same disaster lmao. Could have easily done something if I wasn't so drunk AND wasn't lacking in confidence. Should be going up again in a month or so.

Not saying anythings gonna happen. I'm not thinking positive about it but it's nice to take my mind off that other girl who I swear is just trolling me these days.


----------



## bigtommay (Jun 26, 2012)

The L Man said:


> Met her briefly a year ago. Since then she was asking my mate when I was next visiting him (she is one of his housemates). So I went down this weekend and was pestered by her mates all night asking if I was getting with her (got annoying tbh).
> 
> At the end of the night she said there was a space in her bed for me (srs). But nothing really happened. Same disaster lmao. Could have easily done something if I wasn't so drunk AND wasn't lacking in confidence. Should be going up again in a month or so.
> 
> Not saying anythings gonna happen. I'm not thinking positive about it but it's nice to take my mind off that other girl who I swear is just trolling me these days.


Good man. Its good if it gets your mind off someone whos pi$$ing you about and gets your confidence up.

Now get back in that gym and get banging those weights for a month before banging this chick. :laugh:


----------



## bottleneck25 (Sep 25, 2009)

Mate if you want her make her yours .. So are you saying you slept in the same bed but nothing happend ?


----------



## The L Man (Sep 13, 2010)

bigtommay said:


> Good man. Its good if it gets your mind off someone whos pi$$ing you about and gets your confidence up.
> 
> Now get back in that gym and get banging those weights for a month before banging this chick. :laugh:


Yeah exactly.  Oh I will still be hitting the gym!



bens1991 said:


> Mate if you want her make her yours .. So are you saying you slept in the same bed but nothing happend ?


Yup. But like I said something could of easily happened. She was likely waiting for me to make a move but I never. Like I said...I'm an idiot. Ah well haha.


----------



## bigtommay (Jun 26, 2012)

Sounds like she was. Its confidence mate, you just need to find it. Don't put the clunge ona pedestal though :laugh:


----------



## The L Man (Sep 13, 2010)

bigtommay said:


> Sounds like she was. Its confidence mate, you just need to find it. Don't put the clunge ona pedestal though :laugh:


Yup properly messed up  Her friends were pestering me all night about it and it just got annoying. Once someone like jokingly hit my arm and her friend went "Don't injure him - he won't be able to peform for her tonight" Awkward haha.

I won't mate. I've learnt that these past few months lol.


----------



## RadMan23 (Dec 22, 2010)

Just say you were being a gentleman and that you want to get to know her more before you bang her. Make sure she knows your interested and not just after the sex and you will be on to a winner!


----------



## bottleneck25 (Sep 25, 2009)

When was the last time you got laid mate ?


----------



## bigtommay (Jun 26, 2012)

RadMan23 said:


> Just say you were being a gentleman and that you want to get to know her more before you bang her. Make sure she knows your interested and not just after the sex and you will be on to a winner!


This approach can be a winner if played well. Then when you conquer be sure to stick it everywhere you can :laugh:


----------



## The L Man (Sep 13, 2010)

bens1991 said:


> When was the last time you got laid mate ?


A while ago...in the last month I've had two chances with two different girls. :confused1:



bigtommay said:


> This approach can be a winner if played well. Then when you conquer be sure to stick it everywhere you can :laugh:


Lmao love the advice on this site. Not really sure how to tell her that though. I don't know her that well. She keeps texting me if that's a plus? Guess I'll have to wait till I visit again. High on testosterone maybe..that's gotta help lol!!


----------



## bigtommay (Jun 26, 2012)

It depends on the type of girl really whether that would work or not. But if youve slept in a bed with her and not banged her and she continues texting you still then it sounds promising i'd say...as long as the textings got some edge to it and not purely friendly lol.

You sure you don't just have problems through worrying about it too much? If you get morning wood then thats normally a good sign that nothings physically wrong there and you should be okay.

At the end of the day everyone on this site will go on about how they smash everything but not every single guy is like that and at the same time its the web...a lot of them are lying lol.

You're definitely going with a cycle soon anyway mate yeah?


----------



## The L Man (Sep 13, 2010)

bigtommay said:


> It depends on the type of girl really whether that would work or not. But if youve slept in a bed with her and not banged her and she continues texting you still then it sounds promising i'd say...as long as the textings got some edge to it and not purely friendly lol.
> 
> You sure you don't just have problems through worrying about it too much? If you get morning wood then thats normally a good sign that nothings physically wrong there and you should be okay.
> 
> ...


Texts are just about her day, what she's up to etc so not much of edge lol :\ Not hugely interesting tbh. I don't want to slip into a friend zone really...I don't know what she's like as I've only met her during those two nights. So unsure if her texting me these past couple of days is a good thing. I guess it is?

Yeah I don't see the point in lying haha. Just annoying how there have been numerous oppurtunties. I went to the doctors about it, had a blood test etc. He said it's just nerves but I dunno...

As for the cycle, I really have my mind set on it now. I know a lot of people will encourage me not to, but it's about time I just done something. I want to make sure everything is in check though!


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

The L Man said:


> A while ago...in the last month I've had two chances with two different girls. :confused1:
> 
> Lmao love the advice on this site. Not really sure how to tell her that though. I don't know her that well. She keeps texting me if that's a plus? Guess I'll have to wait till I visit again. High on testosterone maybe..that's gotta help lol!!


Dude. You have the finishing ability of a drunk Emile Heskey with sand in his eyes and his boots on the wrong feet


----------



## The L Man (Sep 13, 2010)

simonthepieman said:


> Dude. You have the finishing ability of a drunk Emile Heskey with sand in his eyes and his boots on the wrong feet


Lmfaooo. I know. Stressing me out big time but what can I do!


----------



## loganator (Mar 19, 2011)

The L Man said:


> Lmfaooo. I know. Stressing me out big time but what can I do!


Viagra?


----------



## The L Man (Sep 13, 2010)

loganator said:


> Viagra?


Tried two types of that mate...didn't do much. :\ I think it is probably confidence lol.


----------



## The L Man (Sep 13, 2010)

This journal is getting a bit off topic lol. Have to bring it back to training and not my recent failures haha!


----------



## bigtommay (Jun 26, 2012)

You sure do mate. Success in the gym may breed success out of the gym.

Don't worry about it so much and don't care what anybody thinks lol.


----------



## bigtommay (Jun 26, 2012)

simonthepieman said:


> Dude. You have the finishing ability of a drunk Emile Heskey with sand in his eyes and his boots on the wrong feet


Had to laugh at this though! :laugh:

Step up Lman Messi!


----------



## The L Man (Sep 13, 2010)

bigtommay said:


> Had to laugh at this though! :laugh:
> 
> Step up Lman Messi!


I have the build up play of Messi and Ronaldo, but the finishing of Heskey!

Lol'd at Lman Messi.


----------



## bigtommay (Jun 26, 2012)

Just don't be setting things up for your mates instead now! Lol.


----------



## The L Man (Sep 13, 2010)

bigtommay said:


> Just don't be setting things up for your mates instead now! Lol.


My mates are a fvcking disaster :lol: when we went to my mates uni, one of them got so drunk he p1ssed himself in his sleep and now he's banned from their house lmao. Makes me look bad too but luckily I'm welcome back. :whistling:


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

Your dick will work on test, no problem. You'll be wanting it to work less if it's anything like mine :lol:


----------



## XRichHx (Mar 7, 2012)

Leeds89 said:


> Your dick will work on test, no problem. You'll be wanting it to work less if it's anything like mine :lol:


I have no libido increase from test sadly.


----------



## bigtommay (Jun 26, 2012)

Oi LMan never mind all this sh1t! About chicks and [email protected] :laugh:

Where's the logs for the last while? Where you at with it mate? What you weighing in at etc?


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

XRichHx said:


> I have no libido increase from test sadly.


I have a hardon even thinking about a girl I like. It's actually getting annoying lol LOVE TESTOSTERONE!


----------



## The L Man (Sep 13, 2010)

Sorry I haven't updated in a while guys. I have still been working out. Stats are still sh*t though and I keep stalling on certain lifts which is just ****ing me off. Need to eat more I'm guessing - also need to get some more sleep in.

I will be starting a new journal soon. Test E cycle in the next couple of weeks - I know a lot of you will think it's too soon etc, but I'm going for it.


----------



## RadMan23 (Dec 22, 2010)

YOLO


----------



## The L Man (Sep 13, 2010)

RadMan23 said:


> YOLO


Lmao!


----------



## bigtommay (Jun 26, 2012)

The L Man said:


> Sorry I haven't updated in a while guys. I have still been working out. Stats are still sh*t though and I keep stalling on certain lifts which is just ****ing me off. Need to eat more I'm guessing - also need to get some more sleep in.
> 
> I will be starting a new journal soon. Test E cycle in the next couple of weeks - I know a lot of you will think it's too soon etc, but I'm going for it.


Yeah i've already mentioned that i don't think it's ideal in terms of your current diet etc but if it helps you get focused more then it may help and i look forward to seeing what kind of results you get from it ahead of my own cycle.

Are you fully prepared to start in a few weeks then mate? And what is the planned diet to be? and will you be posting up a decent suite of starting pics for comparsion along the way. That would be great if you did!

Good luck with it mate :thumbup1:


----------



## The L Man (Sep 13, 2010)

bigtommay said:


> Yeah i've already mentioned that i don't think it's ideal in terms of your current diet etc but if it helps you get focused more then it may help and i look forward to seeing what kind of results you get from it ahead of my own cycle.
> 
> Are you fully prepared to start in a few weeks then mate? And what is the planned diet to be? and will you be posting up a decent suite of starting pics for comparsion along the way. That would be great if you did!
> 
> Good luck with it mate :thumbup1:


It's a sign mate. Work have underpaid me for the last few years so I'm getting a nice lump sum of money next month on top of my normal wages lol.  I understand I'm probably not on a level to consider any gear yet, but I'm going ahead with it.

12 week cycle:

Test E 500mg once a week

0.5mg of Adex every other day

Possibly HCG 500iu twice a week - getting mixed opinions on this. Some say it's a must. Other's saying don't bother. It's temtping though as certain members have pointed out that it keep the testes functioning and will make for a simple recovery.

PCT I haven't planned yet but probably Nolva and Clomid.

Still doing my research but aiming to get going by the end of this month.

Diet is what I'm worried about the most as I don't want to waste this cycle. Aiming for 3500-4000kcals with the majority of it clean. Will input it all on My Fitness Pal as I was doing a few weeks ago.

This will help me focus for sure. I know it will. I'll start up a new journal and post some pics. Even though I hate taking photographs of my lame physique. 

I know Tass and few others are probably shaking their head right now.


----------



## bigtommay (Jun 26, 2012)

Sounds exactly like what i've got in mate. I'm including hcg when i do it i would rather take no chances when it comes to the nuts.

Will you be planning any meals in advance? You can preset meals in myfitnesspal to suit your macros. I have a list of ny faves inout just for quick clicking*lol. I think winging things inevitably leads to eating too much junk.


----------



## RadMan23 (Dec 22, 2010)

Hey L Man you forgot the tren for your cycle.


----------



## bigtommay (Jun 26, 2012)

LMAO


----------



## The L Man (Sep 13, 2010)

bigtommay said:


> Sounds exactly like what i've got in mate. I'm including hcg when i do it i would rather take no chances when it comes to the nuts.
> 
> Will you be planning any meals in advance? You can preset meals in myfitnesspal to suit your macros. I have a list of ny faves inout just for quick clicking*lol. I think winging things inevitably leads to eating too much junk.


Cool! Yeah HCG seems to make sense, from what I've read.

I haven't planned meals advance mate but I will do. Makes sense really. I need to be more prepared. Do you pack yours in boxes and take them out with you during the day?


----------



## bigtommay (Jun 26, 2012)

The L Man said:


> Cool! Yeah HCG seems to make sense, from what I've read.
> 
> I haven't planned meals advance mate but I will do. Makes sense really. I need to be more prepared. Do you pack yours in boxes and take them out with you during the day?


Yeah mate. I eat 5x per day. I have breakfast at home before i leave for work then i eat twice at work. After work i have dinner at home then i also have something else at home before bed so only the 2 meals i have to take with me and one of these is often an oats/protein shake for after the gym.

When working out my calories i've started using myfitness pal to create some preset meals to match my target macros. So when i go to make the meals i just click open the app and check how many grams of everything i need.


----------



## The L Man (Sep 13, 2010)

bigtommay said:


> Yeah mate. I eat 5x per day. I have breakfast at home before i leave for work then i eat twice at work. After work i have dinner at home then i also have something else at home before bed so only the 2 meals i have to take with me and one of these is often an oats/protein shake for after the gym.
> 
> When working out my calories i've started using myfitness pal to create some preset meals to match my target macros. So when i go to make the meals i just click open the app and check how many grams of everything i need.


Sounds organised mate. You seeing results lately?

I need to start making my own food as well. I usually just buy when I'm out which gets expensive week in week out lol.


----------



## bigtommay (Jun 26, 2012)

The L Man said:


> Sounds organised mate. You seeing results lately?
> 
> I need to start making my own food as well. I usually just buy when I'm out which gets expensive week in week out lol.


Yeah one of the reasons i don't buy out too lol.

But yeah i think it pays to be organised. I never used to be and didn't make great progress. Had no idea how much i was eating day in day out, just knew that i was including protein shakes around my meals and had no concept of macros lol.

Progress is pretty god yeah. Not got much going on in the way of looking aesthetically pleasing or anything :laugh: but that'll come with time. I've gained on average 1lb per week for the 8-9 weeks, i'm physically a bit bigger and i've increased my strength a bit as well so pretty pleased with things. Just need to get rid of all the damn aches i've been acquiring.


----------



## The L Man (Sep 13, 2010)

bigtommay said:


> Yeah one of the reasons i don't buy out too lol.
> 
> But yeah i think it pays to be organised. I never used to be and didn't make great progress. Had no idea how much i was eating day in day out, just knew that i was including protein shakes around my meals and had no concept of macros lol.
> 
> Progress is pretty god yeah. Not got much going on in the way of looking aesthetically pleasing or anything :laugh: but that'll come with time. I've gained on average 1lb per week for the 8-9 weeks, i'm physically a bit bigger and i've increased my strength a bit as well so pretty pleased with things. Just need to get rid of all the damn aches i've been acquiring.


Good you're gaining ever week!

You figured out what's causing the aches yet? lack of rest?


----------



## bigtommay (Jun 26, 2012)

The L Man said:


> Good you're gaining ever week!
> 
> You figured out what's causing the aches yet? lack of rest?


That's the plan! Upped the calories slightly this week after two consecutive weekends at 154.

No idea, i think it's just training mate. I sleep a regular 7.5 - 8 hours so i don't imagine it's that. I've got a recurring problem in the trap/neck area and i really need to see a physio. Having some trouble with my arm as well but i think it's purely just through the training. A week using light weights or week off completely may be called for soon lol.

How are your lifts at the minute? Have you made any progressions on any of the last lifts that were logged?


----------



## The L Man (Sep 13, 2010)

bigtommay said:


> That's the plan! Upped the calories slightly this week after two consecutive weekends at 154.
> 
> No idea, i think it's just training mate. I sleep a regular 7.5 - 8 hours so i don't imagine it's that. I've got a recurring problem in the trap/neck area and i really need to see a physio. Having some trouble with my arm as well but i think it's purely just through the training. A week using light weights or week off completely may be called for soon lol.
> 
> How are your lifts at the minute? Have you made any progressions on any of the last lifts that were logged?


Yeah maybe a week off might do you good mate.

My lifts are not much different tbh. Well deads and bench go up, but squats and overhead just stall too often. I've deloaded one more time by 5kgs. I need to get more sleep and food I guess.


----------



## bigtommay (Jun 26, 2012)

The L Man said:


> Yeah maybe a week off might do you good mate.
> 
> My lifts are not much different tbh. Well deads and bench go up, but squats and overhead just stall too often. I've deloaded one more time by 5kgs. I need to get more sleep and food I guess.


Yeah i'll see how it goes the rest of this week mate.

Have you tried maybe adding in an extra set at the weight that your managing to see if that helps.? or maybe altering the rep range. Might help you get over the plateau. Obviously more food and rest will help as well lol.


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

The L Man said:


> Yeah maybe a week off might do you good mate.
> 
> My lifts are not much different tbh. Well deads and bench go up, but squats and overhead just stall too often. I've deloaded one more time by 5kgs. I need to get more sleep and food I guess.


If you've stalled twice. Change something. Rep scheme is normally best. Go to 3x3 and keep adding weight. When you stall there go back to what you originally failed at 5x5 and I bet it goes up


----------



## The L Man (Sep 13, 2010)

Thanks guys, I'll give it a go.


----------



## The L Man (Sep 13, 2010)

New journal here guys:

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/member-journals-pictures/198445-l-man-test-e-journal.html#post3564684


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

As requested.


----------

